# West Ham United 2010/11 season



## mattie (Jun 9, 2010)

My turn!  My turn!

Scotty P to stay?  Bobbie Green to go?  Carlton Cole to wake the fuck up again?

Who knows.  All part of life's adventure.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2010)

Owners Gold and Sullivan some moments ago:


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2010)

*first and foremost*






Should be an interesting summer. (another) new manager and the first time Gollivan gets to show what they are doing as well.

A new striker to play off of cole is the priority someone a bit clever, a teddy sheringham type of player is what we really need. Someone to play down the left would be nice as well and an experienced centre back to bring tomkins through a bit(sol campbell??) a right back would be nice and all.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2010)

I think we'd all settle for mid-table obscurity this season.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 10, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> I think we'd all settle for mid-table obscurity this season.



Reaching for the stars and all that!


----------



## mattie (Jun 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Reaching for the stars and all that!



Haven't we been here before?


----------



## tommers (Jun 11, 2010)

We have reached a settlement with Zola.  Clarke has left.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## mattie (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 12, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Reaching for the stars and all that!



baby steps my friend, baby steps.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

anyone seen the fixture list?


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100617/villa-up-first-for-hammers_2236884_2072210

first six...

villa (A)
bolton (H)
Man Utd (A)
Chelsea (H)
Stoke (A)
Spurs (H)

Jesus, a mixture of top 4 and bogey teams.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

reckon we will lose the first 4 Probably 5/6. Just needed everton in there instead of stoke and that would be the worst possible fixture list.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


> reckon we will lose the first 4 Probably 5/6. Just needed everton in there instead of stoke and that would be the worst possible fixture list.
> 
> 
> dave




Still, if we get say 4 points from those 6 then we can start getting all excited.

Another long hard season beckons.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, you can start worrying now.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

dpends on the 6 after that innit. If they are easy then we will be in a decnt position again.

If they involve liverpool away and everton away and a load of mid table clubs we will be getting nervous.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

follow the link dave 

fulham (H)
Wolves (A)
Newcastle (H)
Arsenal (A)
Birmingham (A)
West Brom (H)


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

see that looks nicer. Decent chance of 4 wins out of the 2nd lot.

dave


----------



## discokermit (Jun 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


> see that looks nicer. Decent chance of 4 wins out of the 2nd lot.
> 
> dave


you never learn, do ya?

you only beat wolves last season cos it was the first game most of the team had ever played in the premier league. the return fixture was more telling.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2010)

That was last season, this year they've got Avran Grant!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, so who is going to be worse than us this season?  Can we find three teams?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2010)

Neck and neck between you and the resurfaced Titantic FC for one place.

Ian Holloway is a potential fly in the ointment for you, as might be West Brom who might be getting the hang of staying up for a season. Looking gloomy to me. Very gloomy.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

What the hell, everyone was shit last season and our manager didn't know how we should play, that is why we finished so low last season.

I have every confidence of mid table obscurity this season. Never mind three teams shitter then us, i reckon there will be at least 7.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Neck and neck between you and the resurfaced Titantic FC for one place.
> 
> Ian Holloway is a potential fly in the ointment for you, as might be West Brom who might be getting the hang of staying up for a season. Looking gloomy to me. Very gloomy.



oh, you've just given it away.  Nice try though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


> What the hell, everyone was shit last season and our manager didn't know how we should play, that is why we finished so low last season.
> 
> I have every confidence of mid table obscurity this season. Never mind three teams shitter then us, i reckon there will be at least 7.
> 
> ...



I'm with Dave.  We have a proper manager this season, not some nice guy coach...  let's wait and see what squad we start with before we start making ill-informed predictions.

Cos that would be well stupid, I mean imagine the type of tool who would try to predict next season in the middle of June!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah cheers for quoting my predictions while saying that


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yeah cheers for quoting my predictions while saying that
> 
> 
> dave



oh yeah.  whoops.  I was aiming my barbs at somebody else, obviously.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

Boa Morte's signed for 2 years.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100617/boa-morte-signs_2236884_2073124?

Interesting that he says Avram plans "attacking play".


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


>




I dunno dave, I quite like attacking play.


oh, you mean about _luis_


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 19, 2010)

konch to return? http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-Fulham-ace-Paul-Konchesky-article475657.html

man's a legend, would happily see him back here.


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2010)

bluestreak said:


> konch to return? http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-Fulham-ace-Paul-Konchesky-article475657.html
> 
> man's a legend, would happily see him back here.



A left back should really be able to tackle.  And preferably pass.  And maybe run.

Mental bald head though.



(The link says 'Fulham Ace Konchesky'. They must be using 'Ace' as an acronym)


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Neck and neck between you and the resurfaced Titantic FC for one place.
> 
> Ian Holloway is a potential fly in the ointment for you, as might be West Brom who might be getting the hang of staying up for a season. Looking gloomy to me. Very gloomy.



Christ, even reading your posts is depressing.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2010)

I never really had a problem with konchesky. I want a fully fit and back in form ilunga though. He looked amazing in his first season. Konchesky is a more then able deputy though, and he is hammer which is always a good thing.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jordan Brown has just signed pro forms, looks like he could be a very tidy answer for left-back.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100628/jordan-joins_2236884_2078532

One slight itch, I'm not sure I like the idea of a defence manned mostly by people called Jordan.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

Meanwhile, in the reality tv world of Wet Sham


----------



## kained&able (Jun 29, 2010)

we don't employ him.

in the real comedy world of west ham today we are signing julio baptista.

Jordon is named after micheal jordon as is spence so its fine. Nowt to do with that katie price bint.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we don't employ him.
> 
> in the real comedy world of west ham today we are signing julio baptista.
> 
> Jordon is named after micheal jordon as is spence so its fine. Nowt to do with that katie price bint.



dave - have you heard the one about neymar?  it's a goodie.


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we don't employ him.
> 
> in the real comedy world of west ham today we are signing julio baptista.
> 
> ...



The Beast!

Imagine him and CFC up front, perhaps slightly comedic but some real power and pace.

I sort of wished their parents had decided to call them Michael, but as long as it's not a reference to big tits then I'm happy.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 29, 2010)

that wonder kid the robinho has said shouldn't go to man city so is coming to us instead? lol

like we have 30 million to burn.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

kained&able said:


> that wonder kid the robinho has said shouldn't go to man city so is coming to us instead? lol
> 
> like we have 30 million to burn.



yeah.  that was my reaction but... get this... chelsea are buying him and they're going to loan him to us for a year.

I love the Summer.


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone know much about Efrain Juarez?  We're apparently keen.

Mexico midfielder but more importantly can play RB, and god knows we need one of those.  Get Faubert further up the pitch and keep Spectator out of harm's way.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> I love the Summer.


You must be gagging for the friendlies though  . . . Thurrock away again?


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You must be gagging for the friendlies though  . . . Thurrock away again?





> Tottenham Hotspur News - Charlton reject Tottenham friendly offer





> Saturday, 10 July 2010
> Friendly Match
> Bournemouth v Tottenham, 15:00



I guess twitchy managed to swing that cos of his connections down there.  It's all glamour.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 29, 2010)

we play deportivo.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> I guess twitchy managed to swing that cos of his connections down there.  It's all glamour.



10 July: Bournemouth

17 July: San Jose Earthquakes

22 July: New York Red Bulls

25 July: Sporting Lisbon

29 July: Villarreal

3 August: Benfica

7 August: Fiorentina


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> 10 July: Bournemouth
> 
> 17 July: San Jose Earthquakes
> 
> ...



thanks.  really interesting.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah.  that was my reaction but... get this... chelsea are buying him and they're going to loan him to us for a year.
> 
> I love the Summer.



we really are the new spuds


----------



## kained&able (Jun 30, 2010)

except we don't believe the stories!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 1, 2010)

ummm

http://www.teamtalk.com/news/7555/6239783/Santos-snub-12m-Hammers-bid

silly us, brave us as well likes but hes going to go for double that!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 2, 2010)

apprently sunderland are after yet another one of our defenders. This time matty upson for 8 million.

Depending on who else is about i'd actually consider that.

In other news. rob lees kid oli has signed his first professional contract, and we are playing munchen galdbach & panthaikos as well as deportivo in preseason friendlies.



dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2010)

Apparently we after steve sidwell. This worries me lost as i presume the only reason we would buy him is as a replacement for scot parker.

It ain't like we are short of central midfielders


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2010)

picquionne in?

what do people think of that?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2010)

is that official?

Not sure seems a decent enough striker but looks about as lazy as yakubu. we shall see, my understanding is he wont have cost much though(like 750k or something!!!) so might be worth a punt.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> is that official?
> 
> Not sure seems a decent enough striker but looks about as lazy as yakubu. we shall see, my understanding is he wont have cost much though(like 750k or something!!!) so might be worth a punt.



not official yet dave but should be happening this week, by all accounts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> picquionne in?
> 
> what do people think of that?



Good signing for west ham i reckon.


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 6, 2010)

You are supposed to be in talks with Benjani along with my team (Wolves). Not really what sure what to make of that, he doesnt seem to have done much for a long while.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2010)

He'll fit in well then.

At least the talk is about players and not finances, which is probably a good thing in the wider scheme.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He'll fit in well then.
> 
> At least the talk is about players and not finances, which is probably a good thing in the wider scheme.



if there's one thing I trust gollivan to do it is to sort out the finances.

Which makes me wonder why there are so many stories saying we've bid 12 million for so and so or 10 million for somebody else....  doesn't make any sense.

unless we've already lined up some big outgoings, or they're putting in their own money (which is unlikely.)

I think the piquionnes and (god forbid) benjanis of this world are much more our level at the moment.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2010)

new away kit.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I like that.



Yeah, it's good that innit?  The only problem I can see is that the horizontal hoops across the belly will be very fattening for some of our larger support.

The rumour mill has gone a bit haywire recently btw dave.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2010)

ay caramba!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it's good that innit?  The only problem I can see is that the horizontal hoops across the belly will be very fattening for some of our larger support.
> 
> The rumour mill has gone a bit haywire recently btw dave.



see i was thinking it would make me look tonk!

what you bart simpsoning about we signed berrerra?

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> see i was thinking it would make me look tonk!
> 
> what you bart simpsoning about we signed berrerra?
> 
> dave



apparently so.  to be announced today or tomorrow.  I'm impressed you got the cryptic clue.

maybe that juarez fella too, although I haven't seen anything confirming that.

I never believe it till I see them holding the shirt up but papers in mexico reckon he's signed a 4 year contract.

where's mattie gone?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2010)

tommers said:


> new away kit.



i like that too.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2010)

Daily Mail says you've actually paid money for him: £3 million.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Daily Mail says you've actually paid money for him: £3 million.




yeah, the mexicans reckon 5 million euros.  Although why we're paying mexicans in euros, god only knows.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2010)

rumors have in for sol campbell. I actually think that would be a perfect signing for us.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2010)

Loos like there might be something to the rumours we are getting loic remy.

Can't say i know much about him.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

we are jsut about to kick off our first pre season match against posh!!!

I want to be there i miss football.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

At the risk of talking to myself!

new signings within 72 hours!!!!

Okay so we pretty much know about the mexican winger, but who else who else who else. The plural makes me excited.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2010)

kained&able said:


> At the risk of talking to myself!
> 
> new signings within 72 hours!!!!
> 
> Okay so we pretty much know about the mexican winger, but who else who else who else. The plural makes me excited.



they know how to work a crowd, don't they?  Barrera.  Velthuizen and then maybe Remy or Piquionne.....  or maybe somebodies completely under the radar (like hitzlsperger was).  Exciting innit?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

do we really need another keeper?(right velthizen yeah?) Got some very decent young uns coming through.

Unless green scarpers, obviously.


dave


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 14, 2010)

Benjani still hasnt gone anywhere yet as he?


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2010)

kained&able said:


> do we really need another keeper?(right velthizen yeah?) Got some very decent young uns coming through.
> 
> Unless green scarpers, obviously.



they haven't announced the outgoings yet dave.  I imagine there will be as many leaving as come in.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2010)

StanSmith said:


> Benjani still hasnt gone anywhere yet as he?



that's a good, if scary, point.

I wouldn't be surprised.  That's part of the excitement.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh dear god it had better not be benjani.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Oh dear god it had better not be benjani.
> 
> dave



One word dave - mido.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2010)

You saying at least he cant be as bad?

Good point well made. I am still slightly pissed off we didnt give franco another year. he looked vaguely competent on occasion.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2010)

barrera and piquionne.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 16, 2010)

where you got piquione from?


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2010)

kained&able said:


> where you got piquione from?



lots of people on KUMB who normally know what's going on and it's in the papers too....

don't know if that's it or not.

It all kind of depends on who's going.  Piquionne is fine as a back up striker but if  Cole is going and he's going to be first team then....

I really want Prince-Boateng to come.

Oh, and spurs (and liverpool) have tried to "hijack" the remy deal.  What a fucking surprise.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 16, 2010)

ah bollocks, i liked the look of remy.  i want kpb too.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2010)

"hijack" LOL


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> "hijack" LOL




hence the quotes LC. 

Barrera and Piquionne both now official.

One more to come?  Possibly Ben Haim?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2010)

carlton cole scored agin in preseasdon, i know its only presason but looks like he has found some fitness/form again.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2010)

found out today that amongst the clear out have gone ngala, spence, and dixon.


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> found out today that amongst the clear out have gone ngala, spence, and dixon.


 
where did you see this?  I thought spence, for sure, was still there.

I've checked and spence is in the first team squad.

Dixon and ngala were both released though (ngala went to plymouth)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2010)

shame about dixon, was well wortha try and hopefully we have given him a carear.

Suprised about n'gala as well, mainly beacuse he is a right back and we are bloody short of them!

spence is going nowhere anytime soon, he is very highly rated indeed. he has played a bit on our tour of germany.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2010)

just seen our new home kits. It looks mint.



apologies if your not face booked up but not found it anywhere else yet.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100722/home-kit-revealed_2236884_2098675

there you go.  it's nice innit?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Oh dear god it had better not be benjani.
> 
> dave



City can also kit you out with a slightly used Jo, a sometimes fit Roque Santa Cruz and Felipe Caicedo.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 22, 2010)

Your away shirts pretty nice, home version looks pretty much the same as it ever has.

Who are Macron? I first read it as Macaroon, really nice biscuits


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2010)

macron are an italian manufacturer who go napoli and a few other peoples kits. I reckon nani owns shares in it or something. Still nice not to have the same kit as everyone else this year.

As for the home shirt, after last years effort this is a bit of a return to form.

I like the fact both kits have completely different colors.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2010)

Feel sorry for Dixon, gave it everything and feel he would have had a really good chance but for that knee. Still a kid wasn't he when he played for Ireland. Hope he stays in the game in some capacity.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah got a call up to the main squad at 16! Although i think that says more about the ireland squad at the time rather then how good dixon was.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2010)

spurs came in for parker and we told em to go fuck themselves. expect quotes from redknapp along the follwoing lines shortly " Scott parker is great player but i can't say any more as he is contacrted to another club, but i'd love him in our squad"

twat.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

almost definitely.  I'm sure Sky will ask him about it and I'm sure he'll say "yeah, well, you know, I've told Mr Levy who I want and then I leave it up to him, but, you know, they've made it clear that he's not for sale, so we can't do anything more.  It's a shame, I'm a real admirer of Scott's."  All whilst twitching worse than Iain Huntley in a playground.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2010)

roma have ruled out biddy for behrami, which is nice.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

new assistant manager - somebody petrovic.

He was in the dutch press last week saying he would be appointed and followed by sulejmani - some serbian winger - on loan from ajax.

let's see if the second bit happens.


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

our team tonight included some german triallist and that argie fella we were supposed to sign.

we won 2-0 btw.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2010)

german trialist is a keeper i think, who the argie?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2010)

tommers do you know if there is anything to the beckham rumour?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2010)

The Thurrock game must be coming up soon??


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2010)

Talking of ambition, I see Parker himself  might fancy a Champions League run out or two.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2010)

top notch work by levy and bungpuss there.  the old one-two, put in a low bid, unsettle player, tell some lies, twitch twitch.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2010)

so you stilll haven't learnt the difference between a select 11 and our first team then lc.

Our first team has already played gladbach and panathanikos and will be playing deportivo soon.

I notice a complete lack of quotes from anyone connected to parker in that article.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2010)

The lack of qualifications in the piece - just matter-of-fact statements - suggested to to me it was effectively Parker talking to Tottenham through the paper.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2010)

suggest to me that its made up and that the is a bugpuss twitching the curtain just backstage.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2010)

to be fair, either is possible.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

and so it starts eh?  Another example of how to tap up and unsettle other teams' players.

KUMB are carrying the story that Parker had an interesting choice of holiday companions.....  http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124839.  Not sure that means anything but I wouldn't put it past bungpuss.  Expect the newspaper stories to continue though, 'arry knows what he's doing.

Of course, one interesting thing about all of this is that he's managed to persuade Levy to bid £7 million for a 29 year old defensive midfielder.  I find that surprising as they already have about 4 of them and I thought Spurs' policy was that they don't spend money on players with no re-sale value.

First it was the wage structure and now this....  he's very persuasive is our 'arry.  Ask pompey, us or southampton.

I think Scott probably has a difficult decision to make.  Stay with us and have the team built around him or go there, play CL but also possibly just sit on the bench.

Dave - there was a trial goalkeeper but also a german striker.  Anis Ben Haitira or something like that.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

kained&able said:


> tommers do you know if there is anything to the beckham rumour?



I think Gold said he'd been asked to be an ambassador at some point to help negotiate with the olympic committee about the stadium.

His "people" have said it's all rubbish anyway.

Just as well cos I was going to get a shirt with "goldenballs" on the back.  Still might.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6855361/

hoho.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2010)

that is quite funny.

they forgot lazy about benny. 


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2010)

Tal Ben Haim signed on loan till January.

O/S says "another to sign within 72 hours, a young international who represented his country with distinction at 2010 World Cup."



Also says they have "ensured crucial players like Rob green and Scott Parker have stayed at the club".

Read into that what you want.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2010)

ben hiam thing is cunning. Pompey go bust in the next few weeks we get him on a free. decent signing that.

Any good rumours about the kid yet?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 3, 2010)

dos santos


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2010)

im starting the rumour that its André  Ayew the ghana dude, who doesn't quite play for marsaille.


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2010)

god knows dave.  KPB?  Gyan?  Somebody I've never heard of?

probably the 3rd one.

or m'bolhi - that algerian keeper we were linked with.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2010)

winston reid?

New zealand centre back / right back.  Scored that equaliser at the world cup.  

Interesting.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2010)

"West Ham's players and coaching staff have been hurling abuse at Robert Green in a bid to prepare him for the World Cup backlash expected from crowds this season."

No no i think you'll find rob they are hurling abuse beacuse its all your fault!!!

Can't remember seeing this reid play to be honest. if this one is true laters gabiddon.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2010)

no, I've not seen him either Dave.  I think Upson is on his way out but that's just a hunch.

Gabbs played last night btw.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah hes been playing a fair bit with the firendlies.

But if we get this fella means we have the following centre backs.

upson, tomkins, da costa, hiem,  gabbidon, spector and ried all vieing for centre back places.(oh and posisbly that ejolfsen or whatever he is called and jordan spence will be in and around first team)

Someone will have to go. Unless of course we are buying this ried fella as an rb or are shooting spector.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess he'll be a right back, but I think Upson is off anyway.  Contract runs out next year and they won't want him to go on a free.

Can TBH play RB?

Out of those really we're talking Tomkins, Da Costa or TBH for centre backs. (plus this kiwi if he signs)

Upson will go, you can't rely on Gabbidon and I would want Spector shot before he gets anywhere near the first team again.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2010)

fairly sure he can play rb yeah.

how come your so sure about upson leaving? I can't see anyone coming in for him. Fairly old but will be pretty expensive.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 4, 2010)

they'd get him cheap though innit.  to be honest, that appraisal of our defence is pretty sad.  needs some strength back there.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

The fans must be delighted to see the club restore its East End Jewish identity; first the two owners, then the manager, now players as well. Do you think a few will have spent some of the summer penning new chants to celebrate this rapid development?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2010)

I know its only preseason still lc, but your trolling form should worry you ahead of the new campaign.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

A little light pre-season training, I'm a bit rusty!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2010)

spent to much time playing with the yanks rather then real opposition. Still i'm sure it was a great money spinner.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

The good news is the spread betting companies have faith - they've got you finishing 8th from bottom. The not so good news is that's only 4 points above the 3rd from bottom:


West Ham Points		SELL 41.5 - 43 BUY
Stoke Points		SELL 41 - 42.5 BUY
Newcastle Points		SELL 40 - 41.5 BUY
Bolton Points		SELL 40 - 41.5 BUY
Wigan Points		SELL 37.5 - 39 BUY
Wolves Points		SELL 37 - 38.5 BUY
West Brom Points		SELL 34 - 35.5 BUY
Blackpool Points		SELL 25.5 - 27 BUY


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2010)

and how many points below the top 10?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

The gap is between 8th and 9th:


Chelsea Points		SELL 82 - 83.5 BUY
Man Utd Points		SELL 80.5 - 82 BUY
Man City Points		SELL 73.5 - 75 BUY
Arsenal Points		SELL 73.5 - 75 BUY
Liverpool Points		SELL 68.5 - 70 BUY
Tottenham Points		SELL 65.5 - 67 BUY
Everton Points		SELL 60.5 - 62 BUY
Aston Villa Points		SELL 58.5 - 60 BUY
Sunderland Points		SELL 44 - 45.5 BUY
Birmingham Points		SELL 42 - 43.5 BUY
Blackburn Points		SELL 42 - 43.5 BUY
Fulham Points		SELL 42 - 43.5 BUY
West Ham Points		SELL 41.5 - 43 BUY
Stoke Points		SELL 41 - 42.5 BUY
Newcastle Points		SELL 40 - 41.5 BUY
Bolton Points		SELL 40 - 41.5 BUY
Wigan Points		SELL 37.5 - 39 BUY
Wolves Points		SELL 37 - 38.5 BUY
West Brom Points		SELL 34 - 35.5 BUY
Blackpool Points		SELL 25.5 - 27 BUY


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2010)

so 4 points off relegation 4 point off of 9th.

You only posted half of it on purpose didn't you!!!

Intresting they have man city infront of arsenal! I have a feeling about arse this year.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't really think about it - it's a top 8 and bottom 12 season. Relegation zone or Europe - nothing in the middle.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I have a feeling about arse this year.
> 
> dave



for posterity. (pun intended)


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2010)

reid's signed.  On O/S.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

"New Zealand international defender Winston Reid for an undisclosed fee" - that'll be a mobile sheep shearing shed and last season's U17's training kit.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2010)

don't be racist.

Apparently 2 or 3million, which sounds a lot to me.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2010)

for a player whos never played in anything other then danish league does seem a  bit steep. However, he looked decent enough at the world cup.

I reckon we actually got him for a pack of bacon, a box of lego and a dvd of the little mermaid.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

It might sound a lot but he could turn out to be the new Calum Davenport!


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2010)

It should be noted that winston reid is a kiwi by hastily arranged passport only (to qualify for the wc). 

You've effectively signed one of Denmarks most promising young players. He hasn't even been to nz since he was ten.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> It should be noted that winston reid is a kiwi by hastily arranged passport only (to qualify for the wc).
> 
> You've effectively signed one of Denmarks most promising young players. He hasn't even been to nz since he was ten.



Yeah, I saw that.  It was strange that he said "I'm OK, fitness wise, I played last Saturday so I'm in pretty good nick."  That all sounds very NZ.

I'll be interested to hear his accent.  Odder than Jan Molby I reckon.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw him interviewed on kiwi tv after scoring that goal.. somehow he's kept a fairly good true nu zild accent goin, his mum's done a good job there


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

sulejmani in today?

That'll be us done then won't it?  Maybe a reserve goalkeeper?

GK - Green, Kurucz, Stech
Defenders - Upson, Da Costa, Ben Haim, Gabbidon, Reid, Spector, Ilunga, Daprela, Tomkins
Centre Mids - Parker, Hitzlsperger, Noble, Behrami, Kovac, _Collison_
Wingers - Dyer, Barrera, Stanislas, Faubert, _Sulejmani_, Boa Morte, Diamanti,
Strikers - Cole, Piquionne, Benni, _Hines_, Sears, Nouble,

I guess we now wait to see who goes before the end of the window.  If we can get rid of Gabbidon, Spector, Diamanti, Kovac, Behrami or even Dyer (god help us) then all well and good but, if not, then it'll be interesting to see what they do.

Team for tomorrow:

Green, Upson, Ben Haim, Ilunga, Reid, Parker, Noble, Hitzlsperger, Barrera, Cole and Faubert.

I reckon.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 6, 2010)

Green, Upson, Ben Haim, Ilunga, Reid, Parker, Noble, Hitzlsperger, Barrera, Cole and Faubert.

Blimey, that's actually not too shabby.  Somebody beat it out of me but I'm actually feeling optimistic about this season not coming down to the last game.  (by which i mean i expect us to be safe from relegation a few games earlier, not that i'm expecting mid-table glory).


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

it really depends who goes and it depends how people like barrera adjust to the PL but I'm feeling quite optimistic too.  I mean not like Europe optimistic but maybe more than 35 points.  Maybe finishing higher than Birmingham, Blackburn and Wigan kind of optimistic.  11th or something.

That said, our first 6 games are fucking shit.

It's great to have a proper manager though.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2010)

sorry what the fuck get rid of behrami??? thats just crazy talk.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> sorry what the fuck get rid of behrami??? thats just crazy talk.




I know Dave.  I too love him like a brother.  But I think he's going.  Soz.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 8, 2010)

I keep geteing excited about the new season and then remember what our first six fixtures look like. Its not going to be a good beginning to the season.

Although looks like i'm going to the villa game, which is nice.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't worry, it'll get better after Christmas, you've got home games . . . I forget how that goes now . . . .


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100811/club-update-on-sulejmani_2236884_2118806

got him!(baring  work permit but i dont see it being a problem)

Hopefully we wont go back for yak.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2010)

> Sulejmani joined Ajax from Heerenveen in the summer of 2008 for a fee of about £13.5m but failed to make an impact, scoring 12 goals in 68 games.


Interesting.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2010)

still very young and still considered to have a lot of poetential, my european scouts say good things about him.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2010)

Doesn't say how long the loan is for, a month, 'til Christmas, a season?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2010)

season i believe.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah, it's a season.  Not sure if there's an option at the end of it though.

Did you see Hitzlsperger got injured last night dave?  Typical.  I reckon we should ban our players from internationals.

Oh, and Caicedo is coming on loan too.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2010)

thigh injury doesn't sound like a big problem to be honest. Normally a description like that means 2 weeks out max.

Also we still have behrami so can chuck him into the middle and boa morte on the left with berrara on the right.

I can cope.

I liked what saw of caciedo from what i remember of him at man city.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, given he'll be on proper wages, he better do a little better than grand-a-week Mido.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 13, 2010)

lost the appel so loan is a no go.

squad numbers have been announced. Looks fairly decent, seem to have cover everywhere.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100813/squad-numbers-confirmed_2236884_2121224

oh and Peter Kurucz has done his knee and looks like he will be out for a fair while.  Leaves us with stech and 17/18 year old mehmet


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2010)

terry brown has re-invested in the club.

and is now "honorary life president".


----------



## kained&able (Aug 13, 2010)

havent heard that one yet tommers!!

where, who, what? should i care? As long as he isn't allowed to do anything i'll take his money.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2010)

kained&able said:


> havent heard that one yet tommers!!
> 
> where, who, what? should i care? As long as he isn't allowed to do anything i'll take his money.
> 
> dave



it's on the official site dave.  Him, the 2 daves and 2 other people have put another £4 million into the club.

I'm not bothered.  Can always do with more money and, like you say, he hasn't got any power or anything.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2010)

so what we reckoning for team and formation today??

squad is:

Green, Faubert, Upson, Tomkins, Ilunga, Noble, Parker, Behrami, Piquionne, Cole, Boa Morte, Gabbidon, Dyer, Kovac, Hitzlsperger, McCarthy, Ben-Haim, Spector, Sears, Da Costa, Nouble, Stech, Diamanti, Daprela, Stanislas, Barrera, Reid.

Hitzlesperger is probabley out rest as far as i know are injury free.

For today i'd go:

Green

Ilunga
ried
Upson
Ben Hiem

Parker, Behrmai, Noble

Berrera, Dyer

cole

I think, not sure between, dyer, boa morte or dimanti though.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

If he starts, i'm going for 65 minutes on Dyer.


----------



## tommers (Aug 14, 2010)

This is going well.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

Blimey! What are you going to be like against teams that have a manager . . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

He's not in the squad . . . is Dyer injured?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2010)

we were utter shite. Dunno what our midfield especially was playing at.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 16, 2010)

allegedly scott parker is signing a new contract today. 5 years is the rumour though, which would take him up to 34, not sure if that is a good idea.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, this kind of worries me a bit.  It's like they're making a point and going a bit overboard.  He played well last year and he was inspirational at the end of the season but the way they're going on you'd think he was Johan Cruyff.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2010)

caicedo isn't coming.....

because we're getting paolo ferreira on loan instead.

A RB!  At last!  A RB!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2010)

no way!!! a right back you say! apparently we might be getting roque santa cruz on loan as well.

Anyone going to the oxford game on tuesday? tenner = bargin!

dave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2010)

Come on, bid for Jenas


----------



## kained&able (Aug 21, 2010)

still no hitzelsperger or behrami apparently.

I just hope keven dvies is injured or ill or dead.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard that Valon is on strike.  Nothing wrong with him at all.  He wants out and is pissed off that the new lot aren't doing some deal that the old lot promised him.

I know Dave, it hurts, but it explains this mystery injury.

What do you reckon to today?  I think it'll be faubert back to right back, cole, piquionne and barrera up front.....  tomkins probably dropped for reid or TBH.  I think I'd like Da Costa in there though.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 21, 2010)

as far as i know no club has bid for him so wopuld be stupid to be on strike, can't see him being that much of tosser either to be honest, doesn't come accross that way.

I want bearrera to start and would assume dacosta will ply over tomkins as well. Not sure if piqionne will start though, I'd give reid the rb spot just for some extra height in trying to handle davies. Not that it will do any good, he could score from the car park against us.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2010)

Grant out!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2010)

what what??


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2010)

The crowd have turned.  The booing, etc. 

Two more home games and they'll be chanting en mass: 'You don't know what you're doing' - as per what he got at Chelsea.

Parker signed yet?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2010)

not as far as i know.

2 games? the next two are against chelsea and man united, i reckon he will get 4 more games at least.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 23, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Green, Upson, Ben Haim, Ilunga, Reid, Parker, Noble, Hitzlsperger, Barrera, Cole and Faubert.
> 
> Blimey, that's actually not too shabby.  Somebody beat it out of me but I'm actually feeling optimistic about this season not coming down to the last game.  (by which i mean i expect us to be safe from relegation a few games earlier, not that i'm expecting mid-table glory).



Ignore this post.  Normal service is well resumed following Villa's demolition by Newcastle.  If a newly promoted team made them look like amateurs and they made us look like amateurs, we're screwed.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 23, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Anyone going to the oxford game on tuesday? tenner = bargin!



Yes, I am.  You going?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2010)

i was but i can't find a friend and my mates band are playing in camden(hence why i can't find a friend!) so doing that instead.

i will try and get to the next round game.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 23, 2010)

fair enough, i'm only going cos one of my old muckers is an oxford fan and the tickets are dead cheap.  i doubt they'll be cheap for the next round.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2010)

went to the boro league cup game for 20 quid last season, more then happy to pay that again.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2010)

diamanti's gone. 

Gutted.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2010)

for absolutely fuck all as well. 1.8 possibly rising to 2.3ish. loss of about 5million.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> for absolutely fuck all as well. 1.8 possibly rising to 2.3ish. loss of about 5million.
> 
> dave




I can't believe we actually spent £6 million on him.  Surely?

I liked him.  He was bonkers.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2010)

bonkers, did inconsistent and lazy.

Not that fussed he has gone to be honest. Just pissed off at the price.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 25, 2010)

i liked him too.  we were an absolute shambles last night.  Oxford looked like Div 4 cloggers and our lot couldn't be arsed to break them down until the last ten minutes.  We only won because the ref stretched out the minute added time to a Man U-esque degree.  Barrera looks pretty good mind, and Faubert had a decent game, as did Stech.  Sears, Speccy, Ben Haim were all shite, though at least Spector tries.  Parker didn't seem to want to be there.

Oxford support were brilliant, singing the whole way through.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2010)

Parker still not signed?


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Parker still not signed?


 

for spurs?  no, not yet.

Fingers crossed for tonight btw.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure.

On looking at the papers it seems we're still trying for Diaarra from Real - usual issue of wages though. tbf, if I were Parker and if Tottenahm make it through tonight, would I really want anonther season-long relegation scrap or would I fancy that CL theme tune . . . .


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2010)

Mate, I swear you post more on this thread than your own.

I'm sure Parker might prefer CL football but you've got nuff defensive midfielders.  What's happened to Palacios?  I thought he was the second coming?

He might want to be the main man, get an improved contract.  Who knows?

Whatever.  Everybody has his price.  As I said above, it's not like he's Johann Cruyff.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2010)

tommers if the choice is talking to spurs fans or engaging with the brilliance that is us can you really blame the lad?

dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2010)

allegedly we are in from treszegeut.

Also Victor Obinna might be signing today as a replacement for diamanti, which would work for me.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2010)

do you know much about him dave?  He looks like another winger to me.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah left winger/foward from inter. Nigerian international was at malaga last year umm was rated quite highly by mourinho not quite sure whats happend, genueinyl suprised he is availible. Seen him play a few times for nigeria and was impressed. Probably cost us about 3.5 to 4 million.

I'll get my european scouts on it!

apparently having a medical right now accoridng to espn.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2010)

SSN said that yesterday!

I think it's a loan.  The Sun reckon he's a free agent, but that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2010)

the sun is wrong. I've heard loan with view to permenent and straight transfer.

To be honest i wouldn't trust the espn aricle i mentioned, they reckon he is an ivory coast international which is just stupid.

My European scout says of him: kinda like theo walcott but stronger and a bit less skillful.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm....  another quickie then?  Barrera on one side and him on the other could be good....  I'm just worried that we've got a lot of new players who all need to adjust.... by which time it might be too late.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2010)

can't see hitzlesperger or ben hiem needing much time to get in the swing of things so most of the newness is out on the wings which i reckon is easier then in the spine.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2010)

we got obinna, season long loan.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2010)

good, good.  NOW A RIGHT BACK PLEASE!!!


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 28, 2010)

utd will want to improve their goal difference today.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> utd will want to improve their goal difference today.



that pretty much sums up how exciting football is at the minute. (I presume you mean "Manchester United" rather than "West Ham United", you seem the sort)

What is the point?  We never had a chance today, we won't have a chance against chelsea.  Neither will about 15 other teams in this division.

I thought we actually played alright (admittedly I missed the start of the second half) but you have to play more than "alright" to ever get anything there.

Meanwhile the commentators are sucking Man Utd's collective cock, the ref gives nothing to the away team and when the home team score the camera pans to a bunch of tourists waving their scarves around their heads.  Plus ca change.

I just want this start to be over and then at least we have a chance of getting some points.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> that pretty much sums up how exciting football is at the minute. (I presume you mean "Manchester United" rather than "West Ham United", you seem the sort)
> 
> What is the point?  We never had a chance today, we won't have a chance against chelsea.  Neither will about 15 other teams in this division.
> 
> ...


 
sorry tommers, i usually like your posts but this is just whiny. west ham have looked shit in every game and i think it was as much to do with them as mufc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2010)

We lost 3-0 to Man Utd then beat Villa 6-0, football isn't dead, just west ham are dead. 

Who is this Obinna guy you signed then? Sounds rubbish to me but we'll see.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2010)

discokermit said:


> sorry tommers, i usually like your posts but this is just whiny. west ham have looked shit in every game and i think it was as much to do with them as mufc.



Yeah, you're probably right.   Heat of the moment and all that.  

I think we've played alright so far, apart from against Villa, at least there's a bit of organisation there, which there wasn't last year.  We'll be alright but there's still about 10 games we can just write off.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We lost 3-0 to Man Utd then beat Villa 6-0, football isn't dead, just west ham are dead.
> 
> Who is this Obinna guy you signed then? Sounds rubbish to me but we'll see.



Ha!  You lot never learn do you?  One good result and suddenly the PL is coming home!

Never mind Obinna, who the fuck is Cheick Tiote??!  Sounds like a jazz trumpeter.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> Ha!  You lot never learn do you?  One good result and suddenly the PL is coming home!
> 
> Never mind Obinna, who the fuck is Cheick Tiote??!  Sounds like a jazz trumpeter.



Stop twisting my words around.   lol

He's a defensive midfielder(i think) from dutch champions FC Twente. Not sure how he'll turn out but could be useful for us.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2010)

daprela's gone to brescia. 

and indeed


----------



## discokermit (Aug 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> who the fuck is Cheick Tiote??!  Sounds like a jazz trumpeter.


i think i've got one of his albums.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2010)

shame i really liked the look of dappy! surely he meant to sell spector.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2010)

kained&able said:


> shame i really liked the look of dappy! surely he meant to sell spector.



TBF Dave, who the fuck would take him?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2010)

bristol city?? an american club?? ummm

i dont like today, very worried about messers parker and behrami


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2010)

we have allegedly signed pascal chimbonda on a free. 

dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh and looks like cole might be off to liverpool. i'm not sure weather to gulp or do a little dance yet.

with babel being used as a make weight. Reckon i can cope with that!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2010)

may i say dave you are being very helpful and look groegous today and it doesn't look like you've been talking to yourself most of the day!


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry dave, I've been doing babysitting stuff.

Where the fuck is mattie?  Not the first time I've said this.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill let you off, just looked silly on the page! Made me feel i should be working harder.

I didn't like this.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2010)

we may have signed a rightback!!!

http://www.teamtalk.com/west-ham-united/6352030/Hammers-await-Jacobsen-clearance

a ridiculously injury pront uninspiring rb according to my everton mate.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know much about him dave but I saw he was injured during his time at Everton... Blackburn fans seem a bit fonder of him.

We've also signed the wonderfully named GK Ruud Boffin.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2010)

fairly sure he was training with us over the summer.  Fuck all about him anywhere!
soccerbase, imscounting and transfermrkt haven't heard of him! I think the internet is broken.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> fairly sure he was training with us over the summer.  Fuck all about him anywhere!
> soccerbase, imscounting and transfermrkt haven't heard of him! I think the internet is broken.
> 
> 
> dave



All I know is that he played for somebody in Belgium.  I think.  Low countries anyway.

Who cares though?  I don't watch football for us to be any good, I watch it for the cult heroes.  He's the new Jimmy Walker.  I love him already.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2010)

my best mates a walsall fan, you should have seen walker in his early days! he got sent off twice for running 40 yards and clocking the oppositions midfielders. legend!

I'm not saying i expect us to be signing lloris or even players i have always heard of tommers, just shoocked that the normally reliable sources fail to give me any more info. Especially imscouting! i thought they had stuff on everyone in the world who has ever kicked a ball!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 9, 2010)

scott parker has penned a new contract!!!!

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2010)

kained&able said:


> scott parker has penned a new contract!!!!
> 
> dave



I know.  I feel a bit underwhelmed, but I don't know why.

Anyway - do we have any chance today?  I mean I suppose there's always the chance that any team has in a game but really?

I'd like to see us give it a go at least.  Play Obinna, Barrera, Dyer and see what happens.  Even as I'm typing that though I'm thinking it's way too attacking and we'll get thumped with three wingers on the pitch.


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2010)

oh well... obinna plays at least.

Green
Jacobsen, Upson, TBH, Illunga
Behrami, Parker, Noble, LBM
Cole, Obinna

That is one hardworking midfield!

But it is up against Essien, Mikel, Ramires.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2010)

season can actually start now then! stoke & sunderland(and spurs inbetween but no chance on that one, arry has bribed the teas lady to feed us seditives i swear) 4 points out of those two and i can start being a happy hammer and telling everyone to blow me again!

dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 13, 2010)

kained&able said:


> season can actually start now then! stoke & sunderland(and spurs inbetween but no chance on that one, arry has bribed the teas lady to feed us seditives i swear) 4 points out of those two and i can start being a happy hammer and telling everyone to blow me again!
> 
> dave



Aiming low Dave?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 13, 2010)

obinna looked alright, no-one looked awful, can't complain too much i guess.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like ben hiem and avram grant will be observing the jew holiday that i cant spell on saturday so are both not going to be at stoke.

Is da costa fit?

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2010)

I can see that going down well if we lose. 

I think Da Costa's fit.  Apparently Benni has lost 8 kilos too. 

By the way Dave - strange that Behrami's injury cleared up the day after the transfer window shut.... and after he'd been quoted saying he's pissed off the move to Roma didn't happen....  Oh well, let's just hope his heart is in it now.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 14, 2010)

few days after he missed the switerland game after all! 

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice to see you scored a goal. From small acorns . . .


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2010)

noubles gone on loan to swansea till the start of the xmas program.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2010)

rumour has it that hitzlesperger will be back in contention, which is nice.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2010)

Pleased with that.  I feared the worst when they equalised but we stuck it out and got a point.  The revival starts here!


----------



## linerider (Sep 18, 2010)

we could have nicked it,but will take a point.we worked really hard.


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2010)

linerider said:


> we could have nicked it,but will take a point.we worked really hard.



It's games like that which are going to determine our season, not Man Utd and Chelsea.  If we'd lost that 3-1 or something then I would have started to be worried but a point up there is a good result.

Spurs next.   We'll see how they do against Wolves but they lost to Wigan and drew with WBA.... that's relegation form.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah happy with a point. This puts us one point down of what expected having seen the fixture list. I can cope with that.

Upson and green need to get some confidence back, both looked sloppy again.  Anyone see the full game? How did jackobson do? I saw somethinng he did in the highlights that i really really didn't like but if that was his only mistake(bot closing down pennent) then i will let it slide.

I thought it was sunderland then spurs??

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yeah happy with a point. This puts us one point down of what expected having seen the fixture list. I can cope with that.
> 
> Upson and green need to get some confidence back, both looked sloppy again.  Anyone see the full game? How did jackobson do? I saw somethinng he did in the highlights that i really really didn't like but if that was his only mistake(bot closing down pennent) then i will let it slide.
> 
> ...



I don't count the carling cup dave!

When is that anyway?  Wednesday or something?

I was at work so didn't see the game.

I think Green needs dropping.  There.  I've said it.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahh carling cup of course. saw the fixture but hadn't noticed. That makes sense.

Yeah wednesday i think posibly tuesday.

I would agree but krutz is out for aggggges and stech probabley isn't ready yet. He's only 22 or something i think, no idea about the belge dude we got in.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 20, 2010)

I have decoided that seeing as its the worthless cup this week we should play stech for a game and see how he does. Might stop the defence looking over its shoulder.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> Spurs next.   We'll see how they do against Wolves but they lost to Wigan and drew with WBA.... that's relegation form.



Did very nicely thank you. Congratulations on getting a draw, you'll be in 19th place before you know it.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2010)

Blimey.  I didn't expect that, I have to say.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 21, 2010)

pleased for the hammers and they did it without carlton cole's help.


----------



## linerider (Sep 22, 2010)

No Green no Upston,we win nuff said. heard it on the radio COME ON YOU IRONS


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2010)

how did steach look?

Good to see our 3 of our new signings invlved in the goals. The strikers scoring especially. Obviously we will lose on saturday but with any luck the past two results will give us a bit of confidence going into the important games coming up.

dave


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 22, 2010)

fucking hell, that was West Ham's first away win in over a year...  

Perhaps they have broken some sort of psychological barrier now and off they go


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah. Maybe.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah. Maybe.



we'll see on saturday.  I think it might have come a bit early but, like avram says, things are progressing game by game.  I'm looking forward to obinna, barrera and piquionne this season.  I think there's going to be some nice bits of football.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, Tottenham will have a few 'off days' in the league before Christmas, it's just a bit of a lottery as to when they might occur  . . .


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2010)

we would see on saturday but as usual arry will ahve bribed the tea lady to put sedatives in the drinks.

bastard.

dave


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 22, 2010)

I was at the Sunderland game last night – as a neutral. Overall, West Ham deserved to win. They looked much better than their league position suggests. 

Parker absolutely bossed the midfield and was MoM by a long way. Certainly deserves a place in the England squad. 

BTW - Grant spend a good 15 minutes after the game signing autographs and chatting to Hammers fans outside and he gave a lengthy interview to one armed with a tape recorder. Seemed like a decent bloke and even the Sunderland fans were impressed.

Happie Chappie


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate... good to hear an eyewitness!

I was worried about Parker - thought he might find it hard to apply himself after the Summer but he's playing well.

As for our league position - we've played 5 games.  We drew against Stoke, we lost to Villa away on the first day, we lost to Bolton (who we haven't beaten in about 8 years) and lost to Man utd and Chelsea.  I wouldn't put too much store by it... let's see where we are after 10-15 games.

I'm looking forward to Obinna, Barrera and (whisper it) maybe even Dyer, if his leg doesn't fall off.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2010)

dyer is injured.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

is he?  when?  I thought he was being "managed".  (i.e if he plays his leg might fall off.)


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2010)

just checked im lieing.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 23, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we would see on saturday but as usual arry will ahve bribed the tea lady to put sedatives in the drinks.
> 
> bastard.
> 
> dave


 

That's your lots trick isn't it? 

Anyone for Lasagne.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

chieftain said:


> That's your lots trick isn't it?
> 
> Anyone for Lasagne.



Thanks for reminding me of that.

Have you sued that hotel yet?  Oh no.  Cos it wasn't their fault was it?

Brilliant.  That still makes me chuckle.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 23, 2010)

tommers said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> Have you sued that hotel yet?  Oh no.  Cos it wasn't their fault was it?
> 
> Brilliant.  That still makes me chuckle.



It raises a wry smile from me now!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2010)

Mark "Thats a lovely tie Gary, did the wife get it you for chrimbo" Lawrenson loves you lot.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/9026619.stm


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2010)

rob green and carlton cole starting to come good?

The man is a moron.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2010)

chieftain said:


> It raises a wry smile from me now!



Time is a great healer.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> rob green and carlton cole starting to come good?
> 
> The man is a moron.



I'm with Dave.  Rob Green needs dropping and Carlton Cole needs Zola to come in and do whatever it was he did 2 years ago.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2010)

> Match pointers
> 
> • Tottenham have not lost any of their last eight league games against West Ham and won the last five in a row
> 
> ...



Hmmmm......


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2010)

stoke in the carling cup.  we're at home.  Not bad....


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done you bastards  it's a paradox for me: I'm pleased your less fucked but fucked off with you!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds like we desreved it as well.

Good to see that green had a better game. Iwas very afraid when i saw gabbidon at lb! Obinha and piquoone look like they have found thier dtride, which is nice.

such weird results today!

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2010)

Things are coming together.  I was at a wedding all day.  Did he drop Cole?  Brave but good decision that.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2010)

> DAVE MASON, Observer reader We had a lot of possession and a lot of good players out there but no shape or width. Lennon goes hiding. Since he's come back from his injury he doesn't seem that keen to get involved and you wonder how much he understands the game. When Harry made the subs we were even worse. We are definitely suffering from Champions League distortions. Our centre-halves were fifth and sixth in the pecking order and Bale, brilliant as he is, is not a left-back. Huddlestone could have scored and we forced some fine saves from Green but let's face it: we've lost to a side who aren't any good.




   Hahahaahahahahahahaha.  Just when I start thinking Spurs fans aren't all bad.  What a twat.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2010)

oh, and I was obviously quite, quite wrong about robert green.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 26, 2010)

loved greens gesture to the press area. 

a (grudging) well done. no matter our league positions these matches are always  a proper good ding dong, quite why the match wasnt on sky, or for that matter covered by radio 5 (who for some reason covered liverpool/sunderland), i don't know


----------



## Batboy (Sep 28, 2010)

I read that and roared too, just what is it with Spurs Fans?


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/sep/30/west-ham-olympic-stadium-plans




I think we'd struggle to fill 60k!  Maybe if it was rock bottom prices....  and a running track?!?  It's all a bit continental.  I must say that the stadium looks fucking impressive as you go past it on the A12 (or A13, whichever one it is.)


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2010)

Ha!  What the fuck!

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100930/hammers-at-no10_2236884_2170275

Who thought Carlton would be a good idea?  Carlton Cole!  He makes Rooney look like Einstein!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

Tommers last i checked it was a temporary running track that wouldn't be there while football is on. 60k and significently reduced prices would make me happy!

I'm guessing carlton cole was there to show the ethnic diversity of the club or some such bollocks.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Tommers last i checked it was a temporary running track that wouldn't be there while football is on. 60k and significently reduced prices would make me happy!
> 
> I'm guessing carlton cole was there to show the ethnic diversity of the club or some such bollocks.



Really?  I guess we'd have to wait and see... that report talks about "embracing the athletics legacy" or somesuch bollocks.  I think it'd be good if we can get it, though I'm sure lots of people will moan.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/01/tottenham-interest-olympic-stadium

  What a fucking surprise.

I think we should declare our interest in signing Stan Collymore for £8million and see what they do.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

Did I hear the word "lease" about Wet Sham's interest?

If that's right it's the worst thing that could ever happen to the long term interests of the club and you'll never have the security of a freehold again. Grab any Crystal Palace fan and ask them what it's like to have someone else own your stadium.

Fantastic short term result for the current owners though - a lovely return on investment once the freehold site is developed.

Why the fuck you're giving any attention to this bogus media narrative about Tottenham I have no idea - of course you have back up plans and of course you exploit any levers you can (we still have Boris and the gov to talk around). But no one at Tottenham has even the slightest interest in a completely inappropriate leasehold site in east London.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

heh.  Nice try LC.  That land in Newham, unfortunately, doesn't have much development value.  A few million at most.  And a move to the Olympic Stadium has been mooted since the days of Eggy.  I'm also not sure how it will give them a return on the investment when the value of the club they bought includes the value of the ground, whereas the value of the club they sell wouldn't.

The lease part of it does worry me but can't be that bad, or you wouldn't even have it as "back up".

"bogus media narrative".  Love it.

Who knows what the detail of the proposals are?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

I wasn't joking.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I wasn't joking.



I didn't think you were.

So why have Spurs also submitted a "bid" for the OS too?  Are they also out for a quick buck?


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

in other news has anybody seen the season ticket marketplace?

it's a bit mental, for want of a better word.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

not sure if it will be a lease or straight purchase now. Lease was mentioned 6months or so back though.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

i think it's a lease dave but brady was talking about £150mil to convert it so god knows how that all works.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not a "bid" is it. It's actually a  decent example of the media trying to create a narrative when one doesn't exist - even the BBC call it a bid in the headline of their article before saying it's 'registering  an interest' in the first para.  

I explain why Levy would register an interest above.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

presumably we get to sublet it for the cricket/concert/athletics stuff at least.

Also its a very different situation then palace as we at least get to sell some prime real estate in the boelyn ground to create some revenue.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

> The formal bidding process for parties interested in becoming the anchor *tenant* for the Olympic Stadium in London after the 2012 Games has opened with a view to selecting the preferred bidder by the end of March next year.
> 
> The OPLC said the EOI process had three main findings: *all participants backed a multi-use stadium* containing athletics and possible commercial, health or educational uses in the stadium’s undercroft; all parties favoured reducing the stadium’s capacity post-Games from 80,000 to between 25,000 and 60,000; and *a long lease was in demand.*


http://www.regen.net/news/ByDiscipline/Business/1022972/Bids-invited-Olympic-Stadium-lease/


Like Levy would ever entertain that bollocks.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> some prime real estate in the boelyn ground



Its hardly "Prime real estate" is it? I can understand Highbury and its proximity to Islington being described as Prime but Upton Park... Its in the middle of nowhere and mostly a dire shit hole fella. (_Before you make any comparisons I know most Tottenham is a shit hole too_)


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's not a "bid" is it. It's actually a  decent example of the media trying to create a narrative when one doesn't exist - even the BBC call it a bid in the headline of their article before saying it's 'registering  an interest' in the first para.
> 
> I explain why Levy would register an interest above.



God.  Which is exactly why I put it in quotations!  Fuck's sake LC, come on.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Its hardly "Prime real estate" is it? I can understand Highbury and its proximity to Islington being described as Prime but Upton Park... Its in the middle of nowhere and mostly a dire shit hole fella. (_Before you make any comparisons I know most Tottenham is a shit hole too_)



Well, now you're both saying different things.  My bone of contention with LC's original post was that he was trying to imply that G&S were somehow pulling a fast one by selling UP and moving to the OS.

Upton Park is worth fuck all, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I explain why Levy would register an interest above.



Ah, I see.  As a way of forcing Haringey etc to push through the planning application?  My only problem with that is the alliance with AEG....  Why go to the trouble of negotiating that?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

wouldn't be worth much for housing but i seem to recall there was talk about the post office using it as a sorting office or something. Reckon that would make it fairly valuable.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> Upton Park is worth fuck all, in the grand scheme of things.


 
Is that including the team as well tommers


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

tommers Boleyn ground! Not Upton park. I expect better from you!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> wouldn't be worth much for housing but i seem to recall there was talk about the post office using it as a sorting office or something. Reckon that would make it fairly valuable.
> 
> 
> dave



Strictly second class only


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Is that including the team as well tommers



Ho Ho. 

Dave - are you not getting confused with that other site we were going to move to which used to be a post office site?  Canning Town, I think it was?


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> tommers Boleyn ground! Not Upton park. I expect better from you!



Good point dave.  Consider my wrists slapped.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

ahhh yeah could be right bout the canning town thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> God.  Which is exactly why I put it in quotations!  Fuck's sake LC, come on.


 
Fair do's. Multi-tasking. 

It's a scam though, on the fans by the Board. You'll never have security of tenure again but they'll make their fortune off the back of the clubs future.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> Good point dave.  Consider my wrists slapped.


 
kained&able is going to give you a Chinese burn if it happens again. You have been warned.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Fair do's. Multi-tasking.
> 
> It's a scam though, on the fans by the Board. You'll never have security of tenure again but they'll make their fortune off the back of the clubs future.



cant see gollivan being about that to be honest.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

You think freehold to leasehold is a good move, a positive move? Sure they'll be able to sell it to the financially illiterate fans as a great thing for the club - debt free ! buy good players!! - but at the end of it the club is built on sand.

No one in their right mind would do this in the long term interests of any organisation. Where are you looking for this business model to have been a success?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2010)

not saying its a good idea going with a lease, just saying i cant see this regieme wanting to screw the club over. Would want to see there business model before speculating further though really


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

BBC has now taken 'bid' out of its daft headline:


> Tottenham interested in move to 2012 Olympic Stadium





> "We were informed by the Olympic Park Legacy Company that were we not to register an interest at this time, there would not be an opportunity at any future date.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9050558.stm

Yawn.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> how did steach look?
> 
> Good to see our 3 of our new signings invlved in the goals. The strikers scoring especially. Obviously we will lose on saturday but with any luck the past two results will give us a bit of confidence going into the important games coming up.
> 
> dave



good to see some fucking goals full stop . Start of the season looked more like an english eurovision entry. _Null points._
onwards and upwards.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> not saying its a good idea going with a lease, just saying i cant see this regieme wanting to screw the club over. Would want to see there business model before speculating further though really



I'm with Dave.  I've already said I'd be worried about a lease but I don't think G&S are out to make a quick buck - so they must have their reasons.  I suppose it depends on the conditions of the lease....  I just can't see them making enough out of the Boleyn () to justify all the expense of moving to the OS and taking the ground's value out of the value of the club... the money involved isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.spurs-web.com/spurs-news/west-ham-chairman-predicts-riots-spurs-move-stadium/?

Lets all have a riot!


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2010)

I was just about to post up the same thing.  He's a funny man, that Sullivan.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ns-Tottenham-There-riots-Olympic-Stadium.html

Apart from his little outburst though there are some quotes in there from AEG which kind of confirm my suspicions of why they are the partner to something designed to put pressure on Boris / Haringey council.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2010)

KUMB is hilarious at the moment.  Choice quote - "if they can move there then it's the end of football as we know it."


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> KUMB is hilarious at the moment.  Choice quote - "if they can move there then it's the end of football as we know it."


 
You don't want it, we don't want it. Its bound to happen then!

Lets riot together like a destructive, violent, rioting-love-in


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2010)

one of the many reason i can't be arsed with kumb. That site is need of a name change anyway, its a well out of date name. IWGWSTFU would be more appropriate. these days.


dace


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2010)

It's too bizarre even for football fans; the fact is the planning meeting at Haringey BC (that finally gave planning permission for the WHL redevelopment) was on exactly the same day as the deadline for that leasehold track in East London. 

It's really not a huge stretch to see it would have been foolhardy to not keep an option open, especially as it continues to work as leverage on the Mayor.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2010)

I hadn't realised the idea was to not even incur redevelopment costs - basically the plan is to rent an athletics stadium in Stratford, put up some goal posts in the middle  and sell the freehold on Green Street . . . because there are tens of thousands on the season ticket waiting list and Wet Sham keep knocking on the door of the Champions league?

You'll have noticed the goons did this after several years of qualifying for the CL, and Tottenham are doing it with a 20,000 ST waiting list and having got in or close to the CL in 2 of the past 4 seasons. Have another look at the league table for now and last season.



> Unlike rival bidders Tottenham, the Hammers and Newham council have vowed to keep a running track at the venue.


"rival bidders" - good old BBC journalism 

If you don't wake up to what's happeneing soon this could well actually happen. Start protesting FFS.


----------



## buscador (Oct 11, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I hadn't realised the idea was to not even incur redevelopment costs - basically the plan is to rent an athletics stadium in Stratford, put up some goal posts in the middle  and sell the freehold on Green Street . . . because there are tens of thousands on the season ticket waiting list and Wet Sham keep knocking on the door of the Champions league?
> 
> You'll have noticed the goons did this after several years of qualifying for the CL, and Tottenham are doing it with a 20,000 ST waiting list and having got in or close to the CL in 2 of the past 4 seasons. Have another look at the league table for now and last season.
> 
> ...


 
I get the impression that some Hammers fans are already so worn down by the relentless self-promoting spin of Pornodwarf and Tumnus that they haven't the energy to protest. Still, there should be plenty of space for Tumnus to land his helicopter behind one of the goals to the polite applause of the five fans able to afford the unfortunately extortionate ticket prices necessitated by the move to the athletics stadium. Parachute payments and the extra gate receipts generated by Leeds' good away following should further boost the bank balances of the owners.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually, from the little I've read the owners idea is to distract the fans into concentrating on the entirely bogus rivalry (with Tottenham) for the new location i.e.  that if Wet Sham can just beat Tottenham to a deal on the Olympic stadium, the future will be rosy . . . it's a decent construct if you're dealing with retarded goldfish but transpaently bogus to anyone with a measurable IQ.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 11, 2010)

lc our season tickets have had to be capped at 24(possibly 26)k for the last couple of seasons due to the demand. also ticket prices will go DOWN when he get to the new stadium.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2010)

And if/when you get relegated?

How long is the waiting list?


----------



## buscador (Oct 11, 2010)

Quite right, L_C. It's just another of their shameless attempts to get a stadium on the cheap and bag themselves a fat profit. They got away with it for years at Birmingham because most Bluenoses are on the level of retarded goldfish. I'm no fan of West Ham, but I don't like seeing fans being shafted by owners.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 11, 2010)

then we would be fucked.  But we would be fucked even without the stadium situation.
Not sure how long waiting lists are.

The boelyn is far too small though. Our average gate is very close to capcity and has been for a fair while.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2010)

hitzlsperger out for four more months.

Why does this happen every single fucking time?

Are we cursed or something?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2010)

season gets defined right now! *gulp*


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2010)

tommers said:


> hitzlsperger out for four more months.
> 
> Why does this happen every single fucking time?
> 
> Are we cursed or something?


When we went through a similar phase of signing this type of player - 7, 6, 5 or so years ago - I eventually realised they're on a Bosman, free or being let go cheaply for a reason. Sometimes it's mental, sometimes physical, sometimes both. But there is always a reason.

I mentioned Hitzlsperge's curious recent history earlier in the thread - check out the big bollocks on me!


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2010)

well, that's all fair enough LC but I was'nt talking about Bosmans, frees or cheapies... more about Ashton (£7.5 million, career ended at an England training camp), Faubert (£6.5 million, snapped his achilles in pre-season, out until the next one) and *cough* Dyer (yeah I know but still £6 million and leg broken in 2 places about 4 games into the season.)  Even Parker was injured for most of his first season with us, and so was Bellamy.

You could also stick in Collison (been out for over a season) and Hines (the same).


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

Equal on points with Lpool and just one place behind them after 8 games, we couldn't have hoped for such a good start to the season!!


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 18, 2010)

robbed , that was no fucking handball


----------



## mattie (Oct 19, 2010)

Zavon Hines apparently back in training.

Not much more to add, other than we're five games unbeaten.  Expect that to end with a loud crash.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2010)

ahh good good i like hines. Although thats his 2nd massive injury so far in his short carear so you gotta worry for the lad.

Behhrami played in a reserves games today as well, which is nice.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 20, 2010)

Sears off on loan. Again.


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2010)

mattie said:


> Sears off on loan. Again.



who to?  bournemouth?

ah, scunthorpe.  The search for his level continues.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 21, 2010)

Him, and Wet Sham.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2010)

Anything on telly tonight LC?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> Anything on telly tonight LC?


 
Liverpool?


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 22, 2010)

*away pubs*

which pubs are recommended round the ground for away fans? cheers.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> which pubs are recommended round the ground for away fans? cheers.



Before the game you'll probably be fine in most of them, I'd expect a bit of pisstaking if you're wearing shirts but nothing too bad.  

I wouldn't go in the Queen's but the Duke of Edinburgh (out of the tube, turn left) is fine - seen plenty of away fans in there.  The Boleyn (past the ground from the tube, on the corner with Barking Road) is probably the main home pub.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/17000/Duke_of_Edinburgh/Upton_Park

and not

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/38/385/Queens/Upton_Park


----------



## mattie (Oct 22, 2010)

Naughty boy.  Allegedly.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11594078


Someone on KUMB posted about this just after it happened, but didn't know which player it was.  Which confused me a bit.  If you didn't know who they were, how would you know they were a West Ham player?


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 22, 2010)

tommers said:


> Before the game you'll probably be fine in most of them, I'd expect a bit of pisstaking if you're wearing shirts but nothing too bad.
> 
> I wouldn't go in the Queen's but the Duke of Edinburgh (out of the tube, turn left) is fine - seen plenty of away fans in there.  The Boleyn (past the ground from the tube, on the corner with Barking Road) is probably the main home pub.
> 
> ...


 
thanks.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2010)

mattie said:


> Naughty boy.  Allegedly.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11594078
> 
> ...



I have never been to Faces.  I can't begin to imagine what it's like.  It must have its own police station.


----------



## mattie (Oct 22, 2010)

Going by the number of reports we get of our players misbehaving in Faces, I reckon the gates of the training ground must open up into the foyer.

I wonder if fwank still goes.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

Tickets for the Stoke Carling Cup game midweek are £20 for adults, tenner for kids.

The West Brom game on 10th Nov is half price for members.




This is a public service announcement.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

1-1 at half time.  I thought we played really well apart from between the goals.  We started off really pressing and playing some nice stuff and then as soon as we went one up we sat back, conceded possession and they had a few chances before they inevitably scored.  After that we went back to pressing and harrying again.  Weird. 

Let's hope we score in the 92nd min so we can hold out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyones game in the 2nd half, we deserved our goal after i think 15mins of pressure/crosses to carroll/ameobi. Been a weird game imo, like i thought it might be!


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah, it was weird.  We scored and then just sat back and waited for you to equalise, then we started playing again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

Bloody ameobi!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

We keep slipping over.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

2-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow you guys are poor. We dominated that 2nd half with so much ease it was unreal!


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

kained&able said:


> season gets defined right now! *gulp*
> 
> 
> dave



relegation battle then.

FFS.  If we could play 2 good halves in the same match then we might actually be OK.  I'm going to get some beer and get pissed.  This has been a shit fucking week.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wow you guys are poor. We dominated that 2nd half with so much ease it was unreal!





Yeah.  Thanks mate.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 23, 2010)

oh for fucks sake


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2010)

Casually Red said:


> oh for fucks sake



Just about sums it up.  Awful, really awful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 23, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  Thanks mate.


 
you're welcome.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 23, 2010)

theyre not even trying .


----------



## kained&able (Oct 23, 2010)

to be fair the 60 odd minutes i saw before the stream died they were actually trying and chasing and doing all the things they should be doing.

Obinha, noble and parker all looked good but our defence was very shakey and when that happens it drops the midfield back and so supply starting getting shit for the front players and then general lack of confiudence meant death.

we aren't far from being a solid mid table side but fuck me do we need a win and fast.

Relegation battle it is.


dave


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 23, 2010)

oh bollocks , and its only october


----------



## mattie (Oct 24, 2010)

Oopsie.  Da Costa's 'defending' for their second was John-Terry-against-the-Krautsesque.

Good for a half-hour, abject from then on.  Same old, same old.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 24, 2010)

You were the better team in the first 20-30 minutes, had a crap second half. If you can start keeping leads you might just stay up. But I don't think Grant has the nous.


----------



## mattie (Oct 25, 2010)

I think we're in quite a bit of trouble.

F365 (they do get it right once in a while):

"Whatever happened to West Ham? The name's the same but everything else is different. It's not so much that the club seems resigned to its fate, for even the booing that greeted the final whistle on Saturday sounded half-hearted, but the impression they've lost their identity that really causes disquiet.

West Ham used to be a club that stood for something. They used to play good football (although that particular reputation was exaggerated). They used to produce homegrown talent. They used to boast managerial stability. They used to be an asset to the Premier League. They used to be likeable.

Now they are owned by those two blokes from Birmingham, have no apparent style on or off the pitch, will probably soon open a search for a seventh manager in less than ten years, churn out journeymen continentals as regularly as lame performances, and seem locked in a deep malaise. Only the rank inadequacies of others can save them."


I think many of the problems boil down to the owners.  I'm distinctly unhappy with the constant media releases and the fact our Vice Chairman writes for the bloody Sun and mugs it up on the apprentice.  This seems to be our current 'identity'.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

But for the Olympic stadium business I still think these clowns could have kept you up - I suspect they've had their heads turned by the serious money to be made by shafting the clubs future.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

I honestly think you're a frustrated architect.  Or estate agent.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

You seem a little preoccupied with me. Which is, of course, flattering but tbh I'd feel more comfortable talking about football.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

Try it then.  for once, mention something not associated with share prices or bricks and mortar.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

My last post (#328).


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

Injuries.

This post writes itself.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, if you reeeally must, lets talk about me.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

We can only respond to what you write.

OK, I'll lead, if it'll help.

Do you reckon we need a creative player in front of Parker and Noble, or more width on the wings?

Or should we campaign against a running track?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 26, 2010)

we need behrami and illunga and upson to find some fitness/form.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

From the highlights packages I've seen, you seem lively going forward, committed, sufficently varied and probably good enough to stay up. The defence looks Championship level, and not even all that at that level. Highlights only.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we need behrami and illunga and upson to find some fitness/form.
> 
> dave



Yep, Behrami covered the ground but didn't offer much going forward, he looks a little bit lost at present.  Gabbidon's doing a much better job at LB than I thought he might, but it's not good that Illunga as a specialist LB can't get past an out-of-position player.

I've been reasonably impressed by Piquionne and Obinna in particular, but there still seems to be a gap between them and the rest of midfield whenever we're going forward.  It doesn't help that the ball's bouncing off Cole so much, but it just looks to disjointed.  Parker and Noble have been playing well, but something else is needed to link the team up.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> From the highlights packages I've seen, you seem lively going forward, committed, sufficently varied and probably good enough to stay up. The defence looks Championship level, and not even all that at that level. Highlights only.



Upson has been really disappointing.  Tomkins made a few errors - as a young centre-half always will - and Upson's never bailed him out or tried to offer reassurance.  Tomkins looks really low on confidence and you can't help wondering what Upson is doing as captain if he can't even inspire his centre-half partner.  Da Costa is young as well, silly errors, including Newcastle's 2nd.  Not good.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

It did feel like a move too far whan Collins went.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It did feel like a move too far whan Collins went.



Necessity, sadly.  Sorely missed.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 26, 2010)

was da costa plying not tomkins mate. Behrami has barely played this year so im not shocked he is lacking sharpness.

I genuinely think if he comes back to the level he was it, we will be fine in terms of creativity.

defence really does worry me, no confidence at all and without illunga in the team we lose a bit of width and stuff going foward.

yeah i'm loving obinha and piquonne looks like a solid buy.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

kained&able said:


> was da costa plying not tomkins mate. Behrami has barely played this year so im not shocked he is lacking sharpness.
> 
> I genuinely think if he comes back to the level he was it, we will be fine in terms of creativity.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, the point I was making was Tomkins looks well out-of-sorts after a few little mistakes earlier in the season and his confidence is shot - hence Da Costa is playing when I would have thought Tomkins was a better bet. 

Quite why we got Ben Haim I don't know, I appreciate we need cover but he's just not quick enough - I'd rather we tried Jordan Spence.

Need Behrami to get his runs in, Obinna has got the ball in some tidy positions but support and options seem lacking.  I suppose that's one of the nicer problems to have to deal with, hopefully Behrami can offer something.  Or even, now we have a RB, Faubert?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 26, 2010)

grant really doesnt seem to like faubert, surprised he hasn't got a few more appearances.

Yeah tomkins went proper on tilt last game he played for us. Must be difficult to be a young defender in a defence with no confidence. I think he could do with a months loan somewhere just to remember he is a decent player.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 27, 2010)

Stoke tonight, reckon they'll target Da Costa after his mistake in the Newcastle game.  And, despite his current form and distinct lack of leadership, we could do with Upson being fit - handy having Gabbidon at LB to help deal with long throws etc.

I hope we can get a bit more coherence between Parker and Noble and Obinna and Cole, a little bit too separated in the last game but three of that four look in good form.  Shame Piquionne picked up a knock, we've apparently recalled Nouble from Swansea which sadly suggests Piquionne might be out for a while.  

Shame it's not on TV, but hardly surprising sky have opted to show Arsenal/Barcodes instead.

As an aside, I happened to be reading about Noel Cantwell today.  His full name was Noel Euchuria Cornelius Cantwell.  He was awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 27, 2010)

if they dont win tonight the situation will be more than hopeless .


----------



## mattie (Oct 27, 2010)

Casually Red said:


> if they dont win tonight the situation will be more than hopeless .



Not sure the Carling Cup is our priority, unless you're referring to the general state of sanity of our supporters.

Anyone know of a good stream, btw?


----------



## mattie (Oct 27, 2010)

Perhaps for the best that this isn't on TV.

1-down already.  A header, you'll be simply amazed to hear.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 27, 2010)

it just gets worse


----------



## Batboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Parker 1-1extra time .... I'm showing my age here but I was at a classic encounter between these two clubs in the then league cup about 200 years ago


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 27, 2010)

Batboy said:


> Parker 1-1extra time .... I'm showing my age here but I was at a classic encounter between these two clubs in the then league cup about 200 years ago


 
200 years ago?


----------



## Batboy (Oct 27, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 200 years ago?


 
Ok 1971 ... Final result 3-1 well done hammers!


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 28, 2010)

Would have preferred 3 points but lots to be encouraged about , as soon as Mccarthy and Boa were replaced with Obinna and Noble we totally overan them . Cole still looks a touch short of fitness but Parker was as good as ever , we would be even deeper in the shite without him.

C`mon you irons..................


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> Would have preferred 3 points but lots to be encouraged about , as soon as Mccarthy and Boa were replaced with Obinna and Noble we totally overan them . Cole still looks a touch short of fitness but Parker was as good as ever , we would be even deeper in the shite without him.
> 
> C`mon you irons..................



The beeb have highlights of - it seems- every game except ours.  Bastards.

Noble and Parker are really looking the business, need contributions from elsewhere though.  I'm assuming you went, how did Obinna get on?  He's looked good every time I've seen him, Barrera has shown touches but not really got into the games I've seen him play.  McCarthy just doesn't look interested, sadly.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2010)

well, that was the good half.... let's see what happens now...


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2010)

Sometimes I fucking hate football.


----------



## mattie (Oct 30, 2010)

Encouraging.  

But I'd rather a flukey win tbh.


----------



## mattie (Oct 30, 2010)

I caught bits of it on a webstream (Chinese, with overly enthusiastic commentators) but missed the goal.  Any good?

I can handle being beaten by bits of skill, I'm getting heartily sick of self-inflicted and jinxed.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2010)

mattie said:


> I caught bits of it on a webstream (Chinese, with overly enthusiastic commentators) but missed the goal.  Any good?
> 
> I can handle being beaten by bits of skill, I'm getting heartily sick of self-inflicted and jinxed.



The goal was OK, Faubert showed us why we don't play him at right back any more.  He'd only just come on too.  I can't remember who crossed it in, but he lost them and then couldn't recover, they crossed it and Song got ahead of the defence to nod it in.

Green was absolutely outstanding, in fact pretty much everybody was.  It's just so frustrating, we finally have a game where we actually maintain a good performance and we still get nothing for it.

And the Arsenal fans "Ole"ing at the end can fuck off too.


----------



## mattie (Oct 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> The goal was OK, Faubert showed us why we don't play him at right back any more.  He'd only just come on too.  I can't remember who crossed it in, but he lost them and then couldn't recover, they crossed it and Song got ahead of the defence to nod it in.
> 
> Green was absolutely outstanding, in fact pretty much everybody was.  It's just so frustrating, we finally have a game where we actually maintain a good performance and we still get nothing for it.
> 
> And the Arsenal fans "Ole"ing at the end can fuck off too.



I hate the fans who only sing when they're winning.  You get it at all grounds, but it seems worse with the 'big 4' for some reason.

From the bit I saw Noble looked quality, and if Obinna could kick a ball straight he'd be a real handful.  Mind you, if he could kick a ball straight he wouldn't be on loan to us.  I don't need to say anything about Parker, immense.  Glad Green's got his head straight, mind you, it's crosses* he's tended to struggle with so perhaps Arsenal was a good game for him to play his way back to form.  We didn't seem to miss Upson, but again that might be different when we're playing more direct teams.

* and backpass-powered shots in World Cups, of course.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 1, 2010)

It was very encouraging , I really didnt expect us to hold on even with 10 minutes to go , then just as you  started to get hopeful a sucker punch , bollocks ,  we didnt really threaten but  we managed to hold Arsenal to hopeful attempts , I think if Walcott had been on from the start it would have been a different story. Shame wolves won too. Slightly easier run of games coming up , lets stay optimistic.


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2010)

I really feared for us very early on, as not only were we losing we looked absolutely hopeless.

A half against Newcastle aside we look a lot better now.  Still a paper-thin squad and some weak first choices but a lot, lot better.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

words of encouragement to Hammers fans; if you defend like that for the rest of the season, you should stay up.
e2a: However, you need _someone_ to offer a threat up front. You offered virtualy nothing to trouble our defence.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2010)

It's called parking the bus.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's called parking the bus.



Fuck off , we couldnt park a bus if we wanted to , we`re not good enough . Just a very hard working midfield .


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2010)

do we get a tax break of some kind for that?

3 very winnable games up next we could do with at least 7 out of them.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> I can't remember who crossed it in, but he lost them and then couldn't recover, they crossed it and Song got ahead of the defence to nod it in.


Gael Clichy - who, tbf on faubert, is pretty pacy!


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2010)

Dammit.  Noble is out for a month after having his appendix out.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 2, 2010)

yep just read that too , thats really not good  Pretty sure if the same thing had happened to Parker he would hve run it off and be playing this weekend


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2010)

behrami into the centre berrera out on the right.

so sayeth dave.


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely looking forward to seeing more of Barrera.

I have a horrible feeling it'll be Kovac who takes Noble's place though.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> Pretty sure if the same thing had happened to Parker he would hve run it off and be playing this weekend


wot, an _appendix_ op? 
what's he made of, stressed steel and rocket fuel?


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> wot, an _appendix_ op?
> what's he made of, stressed steel and rocket fuel?



And puppy dogs' tails and all sorts of good stuff.

He'd run his little legs into stumps if we let him, the little dynamo.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2010)

i'll never forget watching stuart pearce have a fight with the physio beacuse he wouldn't let him try and run off a broken leg. Parker would emmulate that! err excpet when he first joind obviously.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/05/david-gold-banned-birmingham-city

All seems to be bubbling up nicely.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2010)

the process continues...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/nov/04/west-ham-tottenham-2012-olympic-stadium

Has nobody told AEG that this is all just flim flam?


----------



## mattie (Nov 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/05/david-gold-banned-birmingham-city
> 
> All seems to be bubbling up nicely.





Classy.

Can we try the same at UP?


----------



## buscador (Nov 5, 2010)

As if being banned from St Andrews was some sort of punishment...


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2010)

BBC said:
			
		

> "West Ham have been the vastly superior team at St Andrew's and Birmingham have Ben Foster to thank for the fact that they are on level terms, with the Blues keeper brilliantly saving from Carlton Cole."



I think we all know what's coming.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think we all know what's coming.


 

2-2


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2-2



I would have taken a draw at the start... but dropping a 2 goal lead is typical, I was never confident even at 2-0... but we didn't go on to lose which I thought we would.. so....



meh.  not bad I spose.  We need to start getting some wins though, draws won't do.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2010)

Got to love those sprinklers eh?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 7, 2010)

we really need to get our defence sorted. Could do with a centre back in january at the very least.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 7, 2010)

Some bad luck (hitting crossbar and post) and some good (Gabb's rather unique clearance off the bar).

I'd rather we had them in different games and get 3 points at some point this season.

Looking a decent team going forward, as dave says we just can't keep other teams out.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2010)

mattie said:


> Some bad luck (hitting crossbar and post) and some good (Gabb's rather unique clearance off the bar).
> 
> I'd rather we had them in different games and get 3 points at some point this season.
> 
> Looking a decent team going forward, as dave says we just can't keep other teams out.



Well I suppose things have improved since the start of the season, there's definitely progress, but we need to start getting some points on the board.  Away draws are nice but they won't be enough.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 7, 2010)

3 next games look nice for us to pick up  a load.


----------



## mattie (Nov 7, 2010)

I think we're on the box soon - is it the Liverpool game?

Odds of Joe Cole getting a hat-trick, assuming he's fit?


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Nov 8, 2010)

what's the current feeling amongst hammers fans about Grant?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2010)

seems to be moving us in the right direction but needs to sort out defence and start piking up some points in huirry.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 8, 2010)

mattie said:


> I think we're on the box soon - is it the Liverpool game?
> 
> Odds of Joe Cole getting a hat-trick, assuming he's fit?



Thats on ESPN 20th i think .

The other good thing about this one point is that with a win now we could even get off the bottom ! ( depending on other results of course )


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm encouraged that we haven't rolled up into a corner to die - some decent spark in the team, if not the greatest level of ability in all positions.  Good to see Rob Green remembering that he is actually a very good goalkeeper and Carlton Cole getting in on goal.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm very nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm not. we have to win, we will win. A big fuck off to those springy cunts.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/nov/09/internationa-stadia-group-2012-olympic-stadium

I thought that last line was very interesting.  They're going to do _what?_


----------



## mattie (Nov 9, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/nov/09/internationa-stadia-group-2012-olympic-stadium
> 
> I thought that last line was very interesting.  They're going to do _what?_





Levy gets more bond-villain-like every day.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/nov/09/internationa-stadia-group-2012-olympic-stadium
> 
> I thought that last line was very interesting.  They're going to do _what?_


 
Now there's talk of Chelsea moving to the site of the Earl's Court Arena once it's demolished in 2012.

They're all at it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

There're going to be a lot of 60,000 seat stadia about.

It would be quite funny though if Spurs demolished the OS so that they can make one in the shape of Levy's head or something.  Maybe put some rocket ships under the pitch, and a giant laser on the roof.


The catering could be done by a team of tiny, but stocky, asians with odd hats.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> There're going to be a lot of 60,000 seat stadia about.
> 
> It would be quite funny though if Spurs demolished the OS so that they can make one in the shape of Levy's head or something.  Maybe put some rocket ships under the pitch, and a giant laser on the roof.
> 
> ...





And David Gold could be his arch-nemesis.  He dresses like one, anyway.



Sorry, forgot, the Brazil team of the Pele era are spuds' only true rivals.  So Levy would need a time machine as well.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

He is definitely a Number 2.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

Not Christopher Biggins, this is in fact Number 1.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

Oddjob.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

That picture of joe lewis is fucking scary.  He's being way too casual, really over egging the "I'm just your mate, Joe Lewis, a friendly all round guy".  Look at his eyes.  There is nothing there, there is nothing behind his eyes.  Thoses eyes have seen things that normal human eyes shouldn't have to see.

And I can also tell that he has very strong hands.

I, for one, wouldn't like to go on his yacht for dinner, or for an evening soiree.  Specially not if I had been grassing to the Feds.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> That picture of joe lewis is fucking scary.  He's being way too casual, really over egging the "I'm just your mate, Joe Lewis, a friendly all round guy".  Look at his eyes.  There is nothing there, there is nothing behind his eyes.  Thoses eyes have seen things that normal human eyes shouldn't have to see.
> 
> And I can also tell that he has very strong hands.
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't like to go on his yacht for dinner, or for an evening soiree.  Specially not if I had been grassing to the Feds.



I can't be the only one thinking 'bungpuss is in trouble', can I?

Levy scares the shit out of me.  Those eyes.  Those evil eyes.  And the metal cock and ball on his lapel.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

You're bored today chaps.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

Bond Villan come Tefal engineer


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

Bond Villan II


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Bond Villan come Tefal engineer



I wonder what he's doing now?

I have an idea, but I'm too idle to try to verify.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

Maim him Igor


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Bond Villan II


 
He's too cuddly to be a bond villain.  And perhaps too incompetent.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a witch, Im a witch, I killed Levy I did.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

mattie said:


> I can't be the only one thinking 'bungpuss is in trouble', can I?
> 
> Levy scares the shit out of me.  Those eyes.  Those evil eyes.  And the metal cock and ball on his lapel.



I think it's the slight pout.  Like he's just tasted something bitter and distasteful.  


Or been given some bad news that means somebody has to die.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the way Karren's hair makes DG look like one of those fellas in Vegas with the tigers in that picture.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

prowper villan this one


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

New motor Mr Bond?

(Love the buttons!)


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> I like the way Karren's hair makes DG look like one of those fellas in Vegas with the tigers in that picture.



I liked that to


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> New motor Mr Bond?
> 
> (Love the buttons!)
> 
> View attachment 12334





He has actually got a 'DG' lapel pin.

Lest he forget, I suppose.

I fucking love that man, I just wish he wasn't our chairman.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

Sullivan's the one with the sharp hat.  

Gold is the dutch fella in Austin Powers 2.  "Do you want a schmoke?  And a waffle?"


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

mattie said:


> I fucking love that man, I just wish he wasn't our chairman.



Why?  I think he's done well...


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> I like the way Karren's hair makes DG look like one of those fellas in Vegas with the tigers in that picture.


 
I think I've posted this before, but there's certainly a hint of the old Teuton in Dave.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> Why?  I think he's done well...



He's a cartoon.

Which, on reflection, is still better than eggy and brown.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2010)

mattie said:


> He's a cartoon.
> 
> Which, on reflection, is still better than eggy and brown.



And certainly better than a bankrupt Icelandic bank.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> And certainly better than a bankrupt Icelandic bank.



I'm simply amazed that people can fuck up running a football club.

You can get away with absolutely anything* and the punters will still hand over the money every week.



*With the possible exception of moving to Milton Keynes, of course.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 10, 2010)

Not going tonight , any live feed recomendations please ??


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 10, 2010)

mattie said:


> He's too cuddly to be a bond villain.  And perhaps too incompetent.


 




_
Im going to burn your bollocks off Mr Bond, you cunt._


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> Not going tonight , any live feed recomendations please ??



Myp2p's drawing a blank I'm afraid.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 10, 2010)

dont think a feed is going to happen.

Keiron dyer is playing, well for the first 20mins anway.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

On Radio London at any rate.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

..which keeps ballsing up.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

Boa Morte just given away a penalty off a corner.

Jesus.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

That's it.  Knight Scott Parker.  Elevate him to the peerage.  Beatify him.

eta: ahem.  One-all, the boy Parker.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

We is winning.

Penalty. I'll take anything.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

Gah.  All over the fuckers and they equalise.

Cometh the hour.


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

A point.

Better than a kick in the bollocks, but we need a win ASAP.

Dodgy penalty to them, to continue our recent history of getting nothing out of referees.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2010)

I went last night, and in the first half we were absolutely shocking.  I don't know what WBA were up to but we really were there for the taking.  There was no movement and a massive gap between attack and midfield - with Parker vaguely trying to put some tackles in and everybody else just dicking about.  Carlton Cole is, at the moment, a complete liability.  The crowd probably didn't help, there were grumbles after about 15 mins but it was terrible, no urgency, no closing down and nobody making any runs up front.

In fact the goal was hilarious.  CC was tripping over it and it rebounded to Parker who had obviously just had enough of it all and he banged it into the top corner from 25 yards.  He just lost patience with the rest of them.

Second half was a bit better - there were actually some passages of quite nice play in between the utter dross.  Their second was coming though.  We sat back again after we scored, got more and more nervous and they really could pass it about as much as they liked without any of our players within 10 yards.  And it was another one of THOSE goals.  See Andy Carroll.  And he was completely unmarked.  Again.

After that the game just dribbled out, they kept it well, we banged it forward hopefully but didn't get anywhere with it.

I don't know why he changed the formation and god knows what happened to Behrami.  Obinna was on the bench while the completely pointless Barrera played.  Why?


My best bits of the night
1.  Parker's goal - worth the entrance fee alone and absolutely out of nowhere.
2.  The Indian beforehand.  Nice.
3.  The Overground on the way back.  Very clean and makes it a doddle getting back from Upton Park (the station Dave, not the ground.)
4.  Jeremy Nicholas announcing, shortly after their second, that Upton Park tube was shut due to "safety concerns".  Hilarious.
5.  Seriously, that's it.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 11, 2010)

tommers said:


> I went last night, and in the first half we were absolutely shocking.  I don't know what WBA were up to but we really were there for the taking.  There was no movement and a massive gap between attack and midfield - with Parker vaguely trying to put some tackles in and everybody else just dicking about.  Carlton Cole is, at the moment, a complete liability.  The crowd probably didn't help, there were grumbles after about 15 mins but it was terrible, no urgency, no closing down and nobody making any runs up front.
> 
> In fact the goal was hilarious.  CC was tripping over it and it rebounded to Parker who had obviously just had enough of it all and he banged it into the top corner from 25 yards.  He just lost patience with the rest of them.
> 
> ...


 


Are you going on Saturday tommers ????


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> Are you going on Saturday tommers ????



No, I work weekends, so the weeknight games are best for me.  I might go to the Man Utd Carling Cup game....

You?


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 11, 2010)

yes i`m going to both  , usually go with my son but he can`t go Saturday so was on my own and was going to suggest a beer , another time maybe.
I would hate to miss the game we actually win !!


----------



## mattie (Nov 11, 2010)

tommers said:


> I went last night, and in the first half we were absolutely shocking.  I don't know what WBA were up to but we really were there for the taking.  There was no movement and a massive gap between attack and midfield - with Parker vaguely trying to put some tackles in and everybody else just dicking about.  Carlton Cole is, at the moment, a complete liability.  The crowd probably didn't help, there were grumbles after about 15 mins but it was terrible, no urgency, no closing down and nobody making any runs up front.
> 
> In fact the goal was hilarious.  CC was tripping over it and it rebounded to Parker who had obviously just had enough of it all and he banged it into the top corner from 25 yards.  He just lost patience with the rest of them.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that mate, bit of a let-down.

Martin Allen (I think) was sounding pretty impressed by some of the play in the second half, but as well know he is mad.  He raved about Dyer, justified or not?  He's probably our best player, Scotty's heroics aside, but can't believe he hasn't scored for us yet.

We've had a real problem linking up with the strikers for a while, not helped by CFC's complete inability to hold the ball for longer than it takes him to trip over his own feet.  I've not yet seen Barrera do much, is that a fault of his or the team's, going by last night?  Behrami runs a lot, generally in the wrong direction.

I think the change in tactics might have been forced by Boa Morte doing has damnedest to get sent off and making Grant sub him.  To be honest, Noble, Parker, Dyer, Boa Morte ain't that bad a midfield, although I'd like to see Dyer a bit further up the pitch than on the wing.  Obinna and Piquionne must be in front of CFC for a starting spot as well.  We just don't have a defence, Illunga went completely missing a-fucking-gain and Upson just doesn't communicate well enough.  Jacobsen is competent but no more, Gabbs is doing well but we need someone who'll keep it all ino rder.  Too much to ask of Tomkins.  

I think we need to sign an old-fashioned clogger in January.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, there was some decent bits in the 2nd half but we just didn't close them down.  There was no urgency put on them.  When we did that they made mistakes but we just let them play it about  - honestly, they had as much time as they liked to look up, stick a pass in and then we dealt with it then.

Dyer was one of the brighter sparks.  In the 2nd half Grant changed it round so that Dyer was playing up front with CFC and Piquionne went out to the wing.  We looked better.  Piquionne and Carlton are essentially the same player, just Piquionne is a bit better at the moment.

It was noticeable that, after Parker's goal, and then again after half time, everybody actually wanted the ball.  We looked like a different team.  Whether it's the pressure or a lack of confidence or what but we were so hesitant and slow that it was really frustrating.  If they come out and play like they did against Newcastle before the goal, or against Spurs, then we'll be fine - lots of energy, hassling the opposition, not giving them time.  They seem to have gone into their shells though, and the crowd don't help cos everybody is so nervous.

I think that Valon and Obinna were both injured, so I guess that's why he had to change it round.  

It needs to change though, and soon.


----------



## mattie (Nov 12, 2010)

How did we line up?  I'm going to assume it was Boa Morte left, Parker Middle, Dyer right, Cole up front in the middle with Piquionne and Barrera either side?  Boa Morte runs about the place, but not sure there's enough midfield bite there outside of Parker - again, real shame Noble's injured (well, unfit to play) as he's been in great form.  Kovac just isn't up to it.

Not sure who goes when Noble's back, perhaps Berrera, but how do we get Dyer more central?  Not sure we've got strong enough full-backs for 'proper' wingers.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, I'm a bit confused cos I've seen people having a go at grant for playing 4-3-3... but the way I saw it was Parker and LBM in the middle, Dyer right, Barrera left and Cole and Piq up front.

That was the reason why we had no midfield in the first half.... the midfield was 2 wingers, LBM and Parker.  So Parker was left to do all the work.  LBM normally sticks his foot in but he never seemed to be about. 

I thought it worked much better when it was a midfield 3 - Parker, Noble, Behrami - but I guess on Weds it would have been Parker, LBM and Kovac (god help us), and then 2 wingers  - Barrera, Dyer, Obinna, or even Faubert and then Piquionne up front or CFC if Zola had had a word with him.

It's unfortunate that our best midfielders apart from SP (Hitzlsperger, Collison) are both long term injured.

Then again, I saw a picture of Stanislas come up on the Jumbotron, so I suppose the squad has improved as he hasn't even been on the bench this season.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2010)

The spread markets still have you down as finishing 17th.

One key injury away from Barnsley away next year, imo.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Nov 12, 2010)

I heard that West Ham are going to be sponser by the Battersea Dogs Home because West Ham keeps losing the lead.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/12/west-ham-tottenham-olympic-stadium

The bogus media narrative continues.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 14, 2010)

allegedly zavon hnes will be playing in a reserve game tommrow.

whuch is a good thing, do worry about the lad though two massive injuries already.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 15, 2010)

We are going to be striker-rich.

Well, if we count McCarthy and Nouble.

Agreed, not a good thing to see those injuries in one so young.  From the (sadly) precious little I've seen of him he could be the sort of striker I think we're missing though.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 16, 2010)

he got through half an hour at the end.

and agree tis what we are missing a bit of hussle and enthusiasm.(parker excepted of course)

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 19, 2010)

Scott Parker might not play tomorrow - chest infection.

Grrreat.


----------



## mattie (Nov 19, 2010)

Also, Blackburn now owned by the Rao family.

Might as well post that factoid here.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2010)

mattie said:


> Also, Blackburn now owned by the Rao family.
> 
> Might as well post that factoid here.



Is that good? (for them obv, I doubt it will really affect me in any way)


----------



## mattie (Nov 19, 2010)

tommers said:


> Is that good? (for them obv, I doubt it will really affect me in any way)



I struggle to care, sadly.

I suspect it'll mean a minted Indian family will get slightly more minted.


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2010)

No mention of Parker's illness on the Beeb match preview.

Olly Murs (I had no idea who he was either) reckons it'll be 3-2 Liverpool.    The '3' is probably about right, at least.  Lawro goes with 1-0, the dippy sod.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

No parker, behrami or ben haim, or hitz, collison, da costa, hines.

official site.

edit:  oops, sorry I meant dyer... hines is apparently "over his knee problems."

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20101120/grant-has-to-think-again_2236884_2225750


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2010)

going to get stuffed.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

you must be upset dave, you didn't even put "dave" at the end of that.

Our midfield might be Noble, LBM and Kovac.

Ouch.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2010)

hung over, less words good.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

kained&able said:


> going to get stuffed.



You're obviously psychic dave.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 20, 2010)

looking forward to this...not


----------



## mattie (Nov 21, 2010)

Oof.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

One shot on target . . .


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2010)

That many?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

I was surprised as well. Apparently there were 4 off target, which seems even wilder.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2010)

assistant manager bloke has been booted amid talk of him upsetting all the players. 

I demand Jullian Dicks. No more fucking about.


dave


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2010)

I see what you did there.......


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2010)

maybe if our manager starts changing tactics mid-game to suit the opposition, just maybe, we might be in with a chance.

well, we've got two hopes, and bob is dead.  but avram grant has not delivered.


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2010)

kained&able said:


> assistant manager bloke has been booted amid talk of him upsetting all the players.
> 
> I demand Jullian Dicks. No more fucking about.
> 
> ...



I wonder what he said?

We could do with Julian out on the pitch.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/23/west-ham-olympic-stadium-tottenham

That bogus media narrative refuses to go away.  

Interesting article....  



> Sir Keith Mills, the deputy chairman of London 2012 and a Tottenham Hotspur director,


  



> Mills said that even if Tottenham were chosen that did not definitely mean they would choose that over a new stadium at White Hart Lane. "Even if we are the preferred bid we need to see what the deal is, what the economics are like and only then make a proper assessment about which option makes more sense."



  huh?



> The Tottenham MP, David Lammy, criticised the remarks, saying: "It is clear the club are no longer committed to developing White Hart Lane and want to move to Olympic Park regardless.



Don't buy into it David.  It's all lies.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2010)

anyway - you know how we sacked that petrovic fella?

PDC, Lomas and Wally Downes in.  Apparently.

Paolo as a coach?  That'll be um... interesting.

oh... look...

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...west-ham-add-ex-brentford-boss-coaching-staff



> Downes has been working in an advisory role for League Two Gillingham since the start of November but is due to take up his new full-time post this week,



Oh shit.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2010)

all i've heard is he pissed off the vast majority of the squad. Im guess he either called them all uselss or slept with someone.

heard the pdc rumours, wouldn't be against him being a youth coach but no point in him sitting on the bench, who will be assiatant for away games? I still want dicks, keiron dyer wouldn't dare get injured, in fact the only people who would get injured would have had thier legs broken by dicks for not putting enough effort in.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2010)

Defensive coach?

I see the logic.......


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2010)

He also looks like Ricky Gervais, so hopefully he'll be able to lighten the mood.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2010)

He had a row with Warnock once, so it's all good.


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2010)

We should make that an interview question.

They either have to have argued with Warnock or nutted Dave Whelan, or be prepared to do so within their probationary period.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> all i've heard is he pissed off the vast majority of the squad. Im guess he either called them all uselss or slept with someone.



I think I'm beginning to understand - this is his parting shot:



> Everybody has great words for the Premier League but it is a myth. The Premier League is a c*** league, it is nothing.
> 
> In truth the level is shocking. Every team has just three good players. If you take those players out of the teams then there are only players left who would not be playing in the bottom team in Holland.
> 
> The Bundesliga is far better.





A man to speak his mind.

To be fair, he's got us pretty much bang on there.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

On the other hand, the four Prem teams in the CL are all top of their groups and those teams are not out on their own in this seasons Prem table.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2010)

west ham and portsmouth may only have three good players but i don't reckon you can say the same about chelsea, man united, arsenal etc.

The man is quite clearly mental.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2010)

did you lot know karen bardy was marruied to paul pescisolido?

I didn't!

dave


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> assistant manager bloke has been booted amid talk of him upsetting all the players.
> 
> *I demand Jullian Dicks. No more fucking about.*
> 
> ...



this


----------



## Balbi (Nov 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> west ham and *portsmouth* may only have three good players but i don't reckon you can say the same about chelsea, man united, arsenal etc.
> 
> The man is quite clearly mental.
> 
> dave


 
At least he knows what teams are in the division dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2010)

wasn't he on your coaching staff last season?? I thought he was?


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> wasn't he on your coaching staff last season?? I thought he was?
> 
> 
> dave



we got him from somewhere in holland I think.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2010)

Ray Wilkins is free. Has worked before with your current manager . . .


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/sheff_utd/9227626.stm

Goodbye you absolute fucking cunt of a man.  Well done on fucking up Sheff Utd despite getting £20 million off us.  That took some doing.

Whelan next.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 25, 2010)

.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 25, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Ray Wilkins is free. Has worked before with your current manager . . .





i thought this............instead they appoint a man named 'wally'

it just gets better!


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2010)

hines on the bench and stanislas starts....


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2010)

lookslike behrami in the centre with parker.

gabbidon plaing lb again. We need a new one of them.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooray for West Ham!  They're brilliant!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2010)

behrmai and obinha both scoring is a good thing!!

A very good thing.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2010)

*does a double-take at his bottle of beer*


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2010)

We're on the box tonight.  Sorry to remind you of that, I suppose you could do without a midweek horror-show to go with every Saturday, but just to get you going there's some encouraging words from young Barrera:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6540309,00.html

We must talk the best game in the league.  Gollivan have turned it into art form.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2010)

no parker or behrami from what i hear as they are being rested beacuse of injuries.

So our midfield could be interesting!

I hope stech gets given another chance. Be good to see what he can do under a bit of pressure.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 30, 2010)

well, we can't do worse then blackburn, shurely?  *puts head in hands*


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2010)

Wuwu  Am going to this tonight


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

6-0 Obinna to score the lot.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

Green, Ben Haim, Tomkins, Upson, Faubert, Boa Morte, Kovac, Barrera, Spector, Cole, Obinna.

oh dear.

Spector.    Kovac   Ben Haim, presumably at left back


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2010)

yeeeeah.

Kuszczak, Fabio, Smalling, Evans, O'Shea, Anderson, Fletcher, Obertan, Giggs, Bebe, Hernandez

smalling is our one chance.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

told you.  5 to go.

Always rated Spector.

edit : spoke too soon, ref obviously didn't get the instructions from fergie.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2010)

hahaha 1-0 hammers anyway, spector


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

ha!


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

we've obviously just never played him in his right position


----------



## Sugar bucker (Nov 30, 2010)

Get in. Well played cockneys.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

am I fucking dreaming?  Spector?  Is it parker in a spector suit?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2010)

so what happend with the first goal? i really want to know when the lino said anything beacuse i swear i saw him run to the centre circle and the stop! Big screen?

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

The lino said that it deflected off spector when he was offside.

Which was a really good spot, to be fair.  I thought it came off the defender.

Anyway - I am in no way expecting us to go on and win but it's been a fun half.  I wonder what's happened to Spector?  He's a fucking dynamo.  He never used to be like that.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah it was the right decision but how long did it take?? commentator said 2 and a half mins, which is just ridiculous and i swear they didn't start speaking untill 45secs in!


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

It was ages dave.  Fergie had to check the monitor and tell the ref what had happened.  

BTW - I loved him having a go at LBM.  Hilarious.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

right.  I am definitely fucking dreaming.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2010)

Should've been a hammers penalty there, not that it matters right now. 

Looks even worse on the replay, blatant pen!


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't want to jinx it or anything (still 2+ mins left) but well done West Ham


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

Ever since the Great Escape supporting West Ham has been an unending conveyor belt of cock ups, bad luck, farce and bleak, bleak football.

That was fucking brilliant.

I know it was the Carling Cup.

But that was fucking brilliant.


----------



## devonshire (Nov 30, 2010)

GREAT, nothing more to say!


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2010)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Jonathan Spector and Carlton Cole bagged a brace each as West Ham humiliated Manchester United to advance to the Carling Cup semi-finals


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Wuwu  Am going to this tonight


 


My MD gave me a lift home cos he felt sorry for me though


----------



## rosa (Dec 1, 2010)

Your first league cup semi in 20 years, i believe. remind me, how did you get on in the last one? 

Seriously, though, great result, well done.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2010)

Right then, do cole and spector start against sunderland? This is the question.

For my money cole has to start, he is a confidence player and after that will be flying high, might as well milk it for all its worth. Which makes the question does piquoone play or not? Obinha could play down the left without any problems so ummm errr i dunno. Certainly one of those nice problems to have though.

Spector hmmmmmm tough shout, he had a great game but parker and behrami will be back. Of course we could play behrami out on the right and play spector and parker in the centre but i'm not convinced.


I reckon i'd go proper attacking!

green

Jacobsen- tomkins- upson- gabbidon(i guess, have i mentioned we need a new lb)

Hines- parker - behrami - winner winner victor obinha

Cole- piquonne.

Come out hard and fast and see if we can scare em a bit, especially as they have a lot of injury problems at the back.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2010)

a mate tells me that that wasonly the 2nd time we have ever played man united in the league cup. We thought this was odd untill we realised west ham are normally out by the 4th round 

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2010)

That was unexpected, which makes it all the sweeter.

Spector hat-trick, if the linesman wasn't so on-the-ball.  That really would be rubbing salt into the wound for Man U.


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Right then, do cole and spector start against sunderland? This is the question.
> 
> For my money cole has to start, he is a confidence player and after that will be flying high, might as well milk it for all its worth. Which makes the question does piquoone play or not? Obinha could play down the left without any problems so ummm errr i dunno. Certainly one of those nice problems to have though.
> 
> ...


 
I'd be tempted to play Obinna a bit further up, not convinced he's used to best effect on the wing and he's been our most potent attacking threat for a while.  As you say, leaves the Cole/Piquionne question a bit open though.  Did you mean Stanislas on the right, or Hines?  I do like the idea of 4 strikers on the pitch, but might leave Scotty Parker with a bit too much running to do.

Good to see Tomkins play with a bit of confidence last night, he's got all the ability but looked shell-shocked the last few times he's played.  For which I still blame Upson.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2010)

Im fairly sure hines has played most of his games for us on the right wing rather then straight up top. I mean him.

Parker/behrami both work hard and hines tracks back fairly well.

Yeah tomkins had a great game, i blame green as much as upson. Everyone at the back has looked shakey.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2010)

awesomely edited highlights ici:

http://www.soccer360.co.uk/west-ham-vs-manchester-united-live-stream-highlights-30-11-10/


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2010)

I am still very very happy.

I notice we beat Man Utd's "reserves".  I must have missed Spector, Cole, TBH, LBM, Kovac, Hines & Faubert starting against Wigan.


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2010)

Brum in semis.

Not easy, but not Arsenal.


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2010)

Horrible fucking club.

It's 50/50 I suppose.  Could be worse.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 2, 2010)

fuck me , they not only played football but actually enjoyed themselves while doing so . The supposed west ham ethos and reason why i supported these cunts ever since the Cockney Rejects went on top of the pops when i was in primary.

I was in a pub in Dublin last night when the result came in and i went slightly mental .


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 2, 2010)

I really fancy us for this , assuming we dont go totally down the pan over the next month , that was one of the best West Ham performances I`ve seen in a long long time , in spite of what Fergie has been blubbering we totally outclassed them . First to the ball and winning the midfield , every now and again you get a bit lucky but that was done by  bloody hard work and aggression . barring Faubert and Kovac everyone played to the top of their game , can`t take anything away from Spectre or Boa who both won just about everything. Obinna , Cole , Tomkins and Green were outstanding.


I just hope we can put up a show on Sunday of the same calibre .

C`mon you Irons


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see which team he picks... can he drop Cole after that?  or Spector?  or LBM?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2010)

i dont think he can drop cole, the other two we shall see.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw the Man Utd result and the only thing that came to mind was the ubiquitous "It's not the despair that kills you it's the hope". 

A painful season, very, very painful.


----------



## mattie (Dec 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I saw the Man Utd result and the only thing that came to mind was the ubiquitous "It's not the despair that kills you it's the hope".
> 
> A painful season, very, very painful.


 
That makes no sense.  

Plus ça change.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2010)

It will do in about six months.


----------



## mattie (Dec 2, 2010)

You're being unusually cryptic.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2010)

Not really. People who support up and down clubs like West Brom recite that quote all the time; in his thread you've been doom and gloom, now you think you gave a glimmer of hope. The point they make, after years of up and down,  is you're better off sticking with despair.


----------



## mattie (Dec 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Not really. People who support up and down clubs like West Brom recite that quote all the time; in his thread you've been doom and gloom, now you think you gave a glimmer of hope. The point they make, after years of up and down,  is you're better off sticking with despair.



Christ, the SAD's kicking in.  Never mind, nearly Chrimbo.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2010)

it6' why he is getting his kicks in now before spurs season inevitibly falters.


dave


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 3, 2010)

should have been 6 for fucks sake


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2010)

I hear that former footballer wayne bridge is a target for us in jan.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I hear that former footballer wayne bridge is a target for us in jan.
> 
> dave


 
He's a left-back, so not too silly a move.

But only if he's prepared to accept wages more commensurate with his ability.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2010)

mattie said:


> He's a left-back, so not too silly a move.
> 
> But only if he's prepared to accept wages more commensurate with his ability.



I think his ability is actually very good, the problem is he'll have to accept wages more commensurate with our bank balance.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think his ability is actually very good, the problem is he'll have to accept wages more commensurate with our bank balance.


 
He'd end up paying us.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2010)

we get rid of dyer at the end of the season! We can afford to chuck him on 30k ish while saving ourselves 20-30k!


dave


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

mattie said:


> He'd end up paying us.


 
lol


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we get rid of dyer at the end of the season! We can afford to chuck him on 30k ish while saving ourselves 20-30k!
> 
> 
> dave


 
I have this sneaking suspicion some offer or other might be made to Dyer - on much reduced wages.

Which makes sense only if our insurance policy covers his wages when he catches ebola or gets abducted by aliens or whatever injury fate has lined up for him occurs.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

chieftain said:


> lol


 
Ha

Football club ruined by financial shenanigans of rich people.  

Brilliant.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2010)

mattie said:


> Ha
> 
> Football club ruined by financial shenanigans of rich people.
> 
> Brilliant.



To be fair it was hilarious when it was Liverpool.

Will Dyer be the last of the big contracts?  Maybe Parker, but he still earns his.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> To be fair it was hilarious when it was Liverpool.
> 
> Will Dyer be the last of the big contracts?  Maybe Parker, but he still earns his.


 
He'll be the last of that little period of mad acquisitions.  I suspect a few others, such as Upson and Behrami might be on reasonable cash, but nothing like Parker's.  Which, frankly, is fair enough given the effort and ability of the lad.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2010)

more deals - LC semi is cut price for season ticket holders...  FA Cup 3rd Round is £15 for non season ticket holders, and £10 for STH.

I think the Everton game on the 28th is also reduced, so i think I'll go to that.

I don't remember this happening under the last lot, so good on Gollivan I think.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

In all the excitement I forgot to mock this relentlessly:


You can see what he was _trying _to do.  Some problems with technique meant it didn't exactly run to plan.


eta:  Good on the club for dropping prices - do they offer family tickets?  Bath Rugby do 3 for 2 deals for less popular games, the idea being (aside from upping the gate) that regulars bring along mates/family who might get hooked.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> more deals - LC semi is cut price for season ticket holders...  FA Cup 3rd Round is £15 for non season ticket holders, and £10 for STH.
> 
> I think the Everton game on the 28th is also reduced, so i think I'll go to that.
> 
> I don't remember this happening under the last lot, so good on Gollivan I think.




nah league cup they have often done deals for. Went to boro game for 15 or 20 quid.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> more deals - LC semi is cut price for season ticket holders...  FA Cup 3rd Round is £15 for non season ticket holders, and £10 for STH.
> 
> I think the Everton game on the 28th is also reduced, so i think I'll go to that.
> 
> I don't remember this happening under the last lot, so good on Gollivan I think.


 
Perhaps Gollivan are working to a sliding scale: quality of play = ticket price?


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Perhaps Gollivan are working to a sliding scale: quality of play = ticket price?


 
Everton aren't _that _bad.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2010)

We beat tottenham this season, didn't we?  Just, you know, the way they go on....


----------



## mattie (Dec 4, 2010)

We're no longer bottom of the PL.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 5, 2010)

urgh


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2010)

if we win by 9 we are out of the bottom 3!


----------



## mattie (Dec 5, 2010)

Europe here we come.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2010)

any win and we are official in better form then chelsea!!!!


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

6-0.  Obinna for the lot.  There.  I've said it.


----------



## mattie (Dec 5, 2010)

Obinna 9/1, Cole at 8/1 first scorer with Ladbrokes.

Is that good?  I've no idea.  Favourite is Darren Bent at 4/1.

Spector at 20/1.  Almost unheard of.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2010)

for strikers those odds are fairly long.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2010)

spector, cole and DYER all start.

Defnce is gabbidon, upson, tomkins, ben hiem. Fuck knows whos playing where! I'm guessing tomkins at rb but hmmmm.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

oh well, chalk another one up to "played alright but got nothing"


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't belive we didnt score 9! I fealt sure that a european run beckoned.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 5, 2010)

Cole looked very out of sorts.  He got the first touch of Dimitar Berbatov and the work-rate of Carlton Palmer round the wrong way.


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

Cole has been out of sorts since the start of the season.  Well, and half of last season too.

His first touch is just atrocious.  

That ref was a right homer though.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2010)

Despite managing 2 shots on target and 42% pssession . . . against Sunderland, Dr Death reports you're "making progress". It must be a huge relief:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/9258757.stm


----------



## mattie (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Statto.

Just as well the beeb don't report on share prices or we'd never hear the end of it.

Still not entirely sure what formation we ended up with, with Piquionne, Cole, Obinna and Hines all sort of up-front somewhere.  Death or glory generally means death for us.  I thought our defending showed signs of improvement (as in it was passable rather than abject), their goal came from a very noddy attempt at an offside trap and was a decent finish but Tomkins in particular snuffed out a lot of their attacks - midfield lacked bite though, which meant the defence had more on their plate than you'd have liked, Parker had a rare quiet day.  Wally's no-nonsense approach to defending looks to be a good one for us.  Not sure what TBH brings though, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 6, 2010)

very little pace, skill or talent is what he brings to the table


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> very little pace, skill or talent is what he brings to the table


 The boa morte of the back four. Fucksake


----------



## mattie (Dec 7, 2010)

bluestreak said:


> The boa morte of the back four. Fucksake





That rolls off the tongue perfectly.


----------



## mattie (Dec 8, 2010)

Uh-oh.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6561491,00.html


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice work by his agent.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2010)

mattie said:


> Uh-oh.
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6561491,00.html



Yeah, I saw it on SSN today....  Surely he won't play in the PL again?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 9, 2010)

my bets on ipswich.


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> my bets on ipswich.


 
Given the sky-sports-induced rivalry between Arse and Man U in the Keane-Vieira era, I can see him and Roy getting on like a house on fire.

In that there will be death, destruction and charred remains.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2010)

FFS get an equaliser!!1!


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 13, 2010)

We were never a threat , we didnt play particularly badly but they were so much better than us it was painful to watch . How many points do you reckon should be safety this year ? I reckon it could be as low as 37 - 38 ? That means we have to win 9 more games this season , I just cant see us doing it sadly .


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> We were never a threat , we didnt play particularly badly but they were so much better than us it was painful to watch . How many points do you reckon should be safety this year ? I reckon it could be as low as 37 - 38 ? That means we have to win 9 more games this season , I just cant see us doing it sadly .


 
Me neither.  Too much to make up after the Icelanders and escrow ruined the squad.

I'm mentally set for relegation, been there before and unlike the previous drop it's not like we stand to lose many superstars.  Getting heartily sick of problems caused by football teams being rich men's playthings/vanity projects though.


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess every game is a must win but Fulham Boxing day followed by Everton on the 28th and Wolves on New years day could  see our League season finished . 

Birmingham games should be a crack though


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> I guess every game is a must win but Fulham Boxing day followed by Everton on the 28th and Wolves on New years day could  see our League season finished .
> 
> Birmingham games should be a crack though


 
We need to fix the glaring tendency of failing to close out games - draws are OK but we need to win games when we're 2-0 up.

Grant wants money to spend in January.  Full-backs (who can go forward as well as defend) and an attacking midfielder/deep striker would be my priorities.  Not a chance we'll find a good one of those on our budget/in our situation.

eta sorry, link: http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6574773,00.html

Really looking forward to the Brum games, pressure off and a chance of a big day out at Wembley.   Brum must fancy their chances though.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

left back is definate priority.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought anything was possible after the Man Utd win - less than 2 weeks ago. Now you're planning your route back to the Premiership .... Is there a relegation clause in Dyer's contract?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

errrr we were all very much joking.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2010)

You don't have anything to joke about.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

we always do!


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2010)

I was mighty impressed by Hive for the 10 minutes he was given. Reckon he would fit in very well at Villa.


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You don't have anything to joke about.




You really don't get it, do you?


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I was mighty impressed by Hive for the 10 minutes he was given. Reckon he would fit in very well at Villa.



Who's "Hive"?  have we signed the Borg or something?


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> You really don't get it, do you?



Football is serious, sky sports business.


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2010)

mattie said:


> Football is serious, sky sports business.



It's the most important thing in my sad pointless life.


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> It's the most important thing in my sad pointless life.



Brave man.

I'd never say that on a message forum my wife posts on.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> Who's "Hive"?  have we signed the Borg or something?


im guessing hines, but who can tell.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> You really don't get it, do you?



yeah lc!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2010)

It's true - I don't have the time really, it's all 'drive-by posting' atm.

Plus I spend as much time as possible banging one out over how we're playing the game.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 13, 2010)

Fat Sam. West Ham.

Has a ring to it.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2010)

so does he is a boring cunt and just plain no.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 15, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2010)

Just read very good prospect anthony edgar is back fit and hopefully will be nicking boa mortes place in the squad very soon!

yay!

Anyone know the progress of collison? He should be back around now shouldn't he?

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Just read very good prospect anthony edgar is back fit and hopefully will be nicking boa mortes place in the squad very soon!
> 
> yay!
> 
> ...


 
God, I hope so.  Early Jan was the last I heard.

Good to hear Edgar's up and about, I was under the impression he was out longer-term.

So, Tomkins, Noble, Collison, Hines, Stanislas, and Edgar and Spence in the near future surely, maybe Fry (and heaven forbid Sears) - Tony Carr doing sterling work yet again.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2010)

also got thingy jordon coming through at centre back and that icelandic dude as well.


dave


----------



## gabi (Dec 18, 2010)

who the fuck was that goalie? alice band, tacky, probably very expensive chinese tattoos.... and then to ruin the whole look, the name on the back...

BOFFIN.

poor dude.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 19, 2010)

picked him up over the summer from some 2nd string belgium team.

i know nothing of him.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2010)

We didn't lose.  That's progress.


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2010)

Uh-oh.  Bungpuss definitely not wanting Scott Parker.  No sirree.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6602243,00.html


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2010)

> On Parker, Redknapp told the Sunday Mirror: "We haven't made any move for him. Midfield is the only area where I don't have many options, we are really short there.
> 
> "I like Parker, but he belongs to West Ham. He will be 31 next birthday and they will want £15million.
> 
> "Daniel (Levy, chairman) wouldn't buy players of that age, on big wages with no sell-on."





> On Parker, Redknapp told the Sunday Mirror: "We haven't made any move for him yet. Midfield is the only area where I don't have many options, we are really short there.  I know that is actually a reason to buy him but I'm going to present it in the same sentence and hope nobody notices.
> 
> "I like Parker, but he belongs to West Ham. He will be 31 next birthday and they will want £15million.  Probably.  I reckon.  Plus, I always say this.
> 
> "Daniel (Levy, chairman) wouldn't buy players of that age, on big wages with no sell-on.  So we'd probably be making an offer of nearer £4 million."


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2010)

All totally above board and completely innocent.







*Twitch*


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2010)

31? Ouch.



> "Daniel (Levy, chairman) wouldn't buy players of that age, on big wages with no sell-on."


Init.


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2010)

Robbie Keane on 65K a week apparently*.  For a 30-year old reserve.

Ouch.  Prudency gawn mad.


* Not that all of us believe the press or base our opinions upon whatever sky sports tell us.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2010)

And VdV is on £44,000. Go figure . . . about the market at the time the contract was made, I suppose.


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2010)

I suspect more the involvement in a certain saggy-faced crook* in the usual buy-back trickery.  Funny that Robbie returned around the time that Defoe and Chimbonda signed.  Perhaps twitchy was having the mansion redecorated, who knows.



*Alledgedly.  For now......


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2010)

The main point about the Keane deal is we sold him to Liverpool for £20 mill in August and bought him back for £12  mill  six  months later  - prob had to match the wages to make the deal work, which obv. wasn't too much of a hurdle in the circs. Unusual deal.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 20, 2010)

you wouldn't belive how often this type of unusual deal happens with harry! Or buy player from club and sell em back a season later.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2010)

Just for the 1,000th time, 'arry does no deals at Tottenham. Full stop. End of. Period. Example, for he knew of VdV was when Levy phoned him up to tell him he had a present for him.

I understand that rather ruins any number of fantasies for you but lets try and get past it.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 21, 2010)

then why is he still always twitching and why oh why does he still keep buying back players that he sold and vice versa.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2010)

Have another mince pie, Dave.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 21, 2010)

is the whole twitch thing just us??

I called him it to my boss and he looked at me very blankly.

No mince pies for me yet, im still working 

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Just for the 1,000th time, 'arry does no deals at Tottenham. Full stop. End of. Period. Example, for he knew of VdV was when Levy phoned him up to tell him he had a present for him.
> 
> I understand that rather ruins any number of fantasies for you but lets try and get past it.


 
Yep.  Defoe, Crouch, Chimbonda.  What are the chances.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 21, 2010)

Purely coincidence, naturally.


----------



## mattie (Dec 21, 2010)

Would this mean Scotty P is off?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/21/west-ham-steve-sidwell-villa

Sidwell struck me as a competent player but not exactly world-beating.  He should be aiming higher than us, surely.

I'd rather have Jimmy Collins back though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 21, 2010)

Van der Vaart is fishy as fuck. Why the fuck would someone that good want to play for Spurs? Surely he'd be at Arsenal if he wanted to play in North London. The are clearly _irregularities_ about that one. Perhaps Good Ole 'Arry's (PBUH) bank balance might shed some light on it.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 21, 2010)

mattie said:


> Would this mean Scotty P is off?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/21/west-ham-steve-sidwell-villa
> 
> ...



wouldn't have thought so, be intresting to see see where collison fits back in though.

I miss collins. Him for in effect diamanti was probabley the sillies.... oh wait dyer... oh wait ljungberg, still it was fucking silly bit of business.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 21, 2010)

kained&able said:


> wouldn't have thought so, be intresting to see see where collison fits back in though.
> 
> I miss collins. Him for in effect diamanti was probabley the sillies.... oh wait dyer... oh wait ljungberg, still it was fucking silly bit of business.
> 
> dave


 
Makes you angry, don't it.

I think the dealings with Diamanti and others around that time had an element of timing - we got (much-needed) cash for Collins, and bought others on the never-never.  A shoddy way to do business, but the holding company were never that bothered.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2010)

mattie said:


> Makes you angry, don't it.
> 
> I think the dealings with Diamanti and others around that time had an element of timing - we got (much-needed) cash for Collins, and bought others on the never-never.  A shoddy way to do business, but the holding company were never that bothered.



I think it was the only way they could keep it going.  it's a wonder we are still in the division, or in business.


----------



## mattie (Dec 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think it was the only way they could keep it going.  it's a wonder we are still in the division, or in business.


 
Sell us quick sharp, would have been my approach, rather than haemorrhage both operating cash and the quality members of the team - but of course very easy to say sitting outside of the loop.

Much as I dislike the antics of Gollivan, not many would have bought us at that point so grateful that they were prepared to keep us in business.

I really struggle to associate with football at present.  Totally disconnected from reality and decency.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2010)

It is, and as long as the telly money gets paid then it will continue to be.  Nothing much you can do about it.  There are signs there that things are starting to change, Sky sports subs are one of the first things to go when money gets tight, and attendances seem to be falling, but it'll always be full of chancers, wheeler dealers and incompetents.

Sport is the opiate of the masses.

I like Gollivan.  I think they're exactly what we need.  Rather them than the new people at Blackburn.  I think I'm starting to come round to the idea of some sheikh though, if you can't beat them and all that.

Did you read the Martin Samuels column?  Basically saying that relegation for us could mean the end of the club as Spurs would get the OS*, and we'd have a CL club in our back yard, whilst we're in Div 2.  A bit overly dramatic but it wouldn't surprise me.







*Don't start LC.  I know, "bogus media narrative."


----------



## Balbi (Dec 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Just for the 1,000th time, 'arry does no deals at Tottenham. Full stop. End of. Period. Example, for he knew of VdV was when Levy phoned him up to tell him he had a present for him.
> 
> I understand that rather ruins any number of fantasies for you but lets try and get past it.



And he's up on tax fraud charges because....?


----------



## mattie (Dec 22, 2010)

tommers said:


> It is, and as long as the telly money gets paid then it will continue to be.  Nothing much you can do about it.  There are signs there that things are starting to change, Sky sports subs are one of the first things to go when money gets tight, and attendances seem to be falling, but it'll always be full of chancers, wheeler dealers and incompetents.
> 
> Sport is the opiate of the masses.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I read it.

Spuds move to OS, Levy flogs off the ground and sells his (and Lewis') stake at just about the highest price it's ever been.  Unrealistic?  He's going to sell at some point - God knows he's cashed in at every juncture thus far - and may consider selling WHL for a few bob just before he does.  Seems a possibility to me.  Still think they'll renovate WHL though - the PLC will be worth more.

We, however, would benefit from the move simply to clear debts.  Nice one eggy.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely, lovely leasehold!!1!

(((Wet Sham)))


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 22, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Van der Vaart is fishy as fuck. Why the fuck would someone that good want to play for Spurs? Surely he'd be at Arsenal if he wanted to play in North London. The are clearly _irregularities_ about that one. Perhaps Good Ole 'Arry's (PBUH) bank balance might shed some light on it.


Apparently Chelsea were offered him but they weren't interested (as they seemed only interested in getting rid of players last summer) and VDV wanted out of Madrid, and they didn't want to keep him either. Spurs could offer him Champs Lg football and regular first team action, and you can bet he's one of their highest earners too - probably getting far more than he would at Arsenal. And let's face it, that tippy tappy Gooner style isn't really his game - he's far better suited to 'Arry's more direct, faster style, and working off a big striker too, which Arsenal don't have.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Surely he'd be at Arsenal if he wanted to play in North London.


sure he'd want to, that's entirely understandable, but what on earth are we gonna do with YET ANOTHER top-class, horribly skilful midfield playmaker? we've already got 5 of em, 6 if you incude Wilshere AKA The Second Best U21 Player In Europe


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> he's far better suited to 'Arry's more direct, faster style, and working off a big striker too, which Arsenal don't have.


chamakh? bendtner?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 22, 2010)

Hardly the first names I'd think of as big target men!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Just for the 1,000th time, 'arry does no deals at Tottenham. Full stop. End of. Period. Example, for he knew of VdV was when Levy phoned him up to tell him he had a present for him.
> 
> I understand that rather ruins any number of fantasies for you but lets try and get past it.


_course_ he doesn't.
Sorry, gotta dash, I'm flying first class to the caribbean tonight with pinky 'n' perky airlines!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Hardly the first names I'd think of as big target men!


I dunno, Nik's 6'5, has always taken his chances, chamakhs scored a fair few already for us and is 6'2.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 22, 2010)

Tall they may be but Arsenal dodn't really utilise that in the way they play - they're not target men in the way that Crouch is (or Carroll or Heskey or whoever) and VDV has done very well feeding off Crouch's knock downs. But as you said earlier, what do Arse need with another skillful midfielder? - he was never gonna go there because Wenger wouldn't have been interested.

ps. and I think it's a bit arrogant to assume that VDV would rather play for Arsenal and couldn't see the potential at Spurs.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> ps. and I think it's a bit arrogant to assume that VDV would rather play for Arsenal and couldn't see the potential at Spurs.


not really, based on the historical vfortunes of the two clubs over _most_ of the past 2 decades, plus spurs' unerring knack of snatching defeat from the jaws of history
e2a; plus that the only really good manager since el tel that the board have stuck with at all times, will almost certainly be moving on by sept 2012 (or earlier if M'lud so ordains!)


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Van der Vaart is fishy as fuck. Why the fuck would someone that good want to play for Spurs? Surely he'd be at Arsenal if he wanted to play in North London. The are clearly _irregularities_ about that one. Perhaps Good Ole 'Arry's (PBUH) bank balance might shed some light on it.


 
It isnt, really - dont forget that Real did exactly what they did with VdV last year (getting rid of Robben and Sneijder on the cheap, both of whom had great seasons), and its not as if there were a queue of Europe's top clubs lined up to sign him.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for ruining my obvious troll you bitches.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2010)

where'd that come from?!


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2010)

It's always been there trippy, lurking beneath the surface, waiting for its moment.  Well, now the monster has awoken!  Look on you mortals, and tremble!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 26, 2010)

tommers said:


> It's always been there trippy, lurking beneath the surface, waiting for its moment.  Well, now the monster has awoken!  Look on you mortals, and tremble!


 
You're right. With the odd exception when ther was no spirit at all, what I have seen on tv has hinted that we were capable of putting in a good shift.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2010)

we are going to make a a late run on europe now. We can't possibly be beaten by anyone!!!!!

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 26, 2010)

Carlton Fucking Cole, unstoppable.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2010)

best striker in the premier league mate and clearly should be first choice for england.

Umm in all seriouness it was quite nice to see young mr sears doing a resonable impresonation of a premiership player.

dav


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2010)

4 points from 6.  European form, that is.

Now for that cup final.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2010)

mattie said:


> 4 points from 6.  European form, that is.
> 
> Now for that cup final.



Have you heard about our new stadium?

I might put some pictures up.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2010)

It's not your stadium, it's the Council's. Maybe put up a photo of the lease instead?


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> Have you heard about our new stadium?
> 
> I might put some pictures up.





You appear to have struck a nerve.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2010)

mattie said:


> You appear to have struck a nerve.



Fish in a barrel.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm just saddened you're being sold a crock of shit by people who'll make a pile of money from the deal and who will turn around in 10 years and say "If we'd have known it was a  bad deal for the club . . .". FFS, at 93.5% of capacity and 11th in the Premiership in those terms, you can't even sell out the current shit hole.

(((Porn Kings)))


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2010)

The Daves are after a quick buck?  Fuck me.

I suppose that absentee tax dodging billionaire is doing it for the love of cocks on badges?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 30, 2010)

Youse are somehow getting Robbie Keane. You've agreed wages already. Wankers.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Youse are somehow getting Robbie Keane. You've agreed wages already. Wankers.


 
I'm in danger of burning out the twitchie smiley.


----------



## mattie (Dec 31, 2010)

Why, oh why, oh why are we being linked with ickle Mickey Owen?

Another broken and disinterested striker is not ideal, no matter how good he is/was once upon a time.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2010)

We have no money and are bottom of the league.


But I know what you mean.

I like the sound of that Mbokani - 1 goal this year for Monaco - he should sort it all out.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2011)

carlton cole you fucking donkey!


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2011)

out of the bottom 3!!!!!


----------



## discokermit (Jan 1, 2011)

bollocks.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2011)

What has happened to Freddie Sears?  He used to, famously, look like a kid who won a competition but he's been one of our best players in the last few games...

It's all closed up down there now... Villa, Birmingham, WBA, Newcastle are all in the mix.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm consoling myself that west ham winning is part of my dream of albion, villa and blues all getting relegated.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2011)

Nothing has been decided yet, 4 points cover 9 places!

Good to see Arsenal actually doing the right thing for once.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2011)

A clean sheet?

*falls over*


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't get too excited i was only the odd bit of green heroics and the bar that saved our blushes.

Tomkins is however starting to look like the player i was hoping he would become and ben hiem seesm,s to be actually getting foward a bit!!!!

Have we signed a left back yet?


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I wouldn't get too excited i was only the odd bit of green heroics and the bar that saved our blushes.
> 
> Tomkins is however starting to look like the player i was hoping he would become and ben hiem seesm,s to be actually getting foward a bit!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm very excited as I can't see it happening that often this season  - Green is showing signs of regaining the form of a few years back, which we badly need to make up for frailties elsewhere.

As for left-back, Wayne Bridge has been touted, but on silly wages (especially given that he's merely competent, not world-beating).

Tomkins is quality, got a bit of confidence again and looks very good.  As little as I rate TBH I reckon he might do a job alongside Tomkins, he's much more aggressive than Tomkins or Upson which is something we badly need - a bit of the Boltons in defence.  Upson has been playing a lot better but the central defence seems a little bit of a pushover against powerful teams.  OK if teams play their way round us, not so good if they can simply barge us aside.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

I cant belive tomkins is still only 21. swear he was like 23 or something now.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

behrami gone?


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

any idea where?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

what you hearing fiorentia?


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what you hearing fiorentia?



yeah.  I like Behrami but he's always chuffing injured.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

We've _sold _a crock.  Gollivan going against established policy there.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2011)

So Dr Death did enough to avoid premature eviction from the porn empire; it'll be interesting to see if that's a good or bad thing. He obviously has the players on board atm, but it's not easy to call, is it?


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Wrong thread?


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Newcastle tonight, oop North.

Carroll injured, thank God because we can't deal with big lumps at all well.  

Despite a bit of confidence in the squad, I would be very happy indeed with a point.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> Carroll injured, thank God because we can't deal with big lumps at all well.


 
SHOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nah, I'd settle for a point as well. If I see some good attacking football from both sides I'll be pleased.

*readies for disappointment*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2011)

LEON BEST STARTS! YOUSE ARE GOING FUCKING DOWN!

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

He's gotta start scoring sometime....


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

....just not tonight, svp.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> SHOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah, I'd settle for a point as well. If I see some good attacking football from both sides I'll be pleased.
> 
> *readies for disappointment*



Carlton Cole _and _Shola Ameobi?  I predict a feast of clinical finishing.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

i predict kevin nolan will score for newcastle but fancy us to get at least a point.


and mattie i have it on good authority that roy hogsen reads the boards so he is clearly an 8million pound striker.
dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Scotty P due another, I reckon.  Although that might piss off the Newcastle fans a bit.

Anyone got a decent stream?  If not, might head off to pub to watch Arse/Citeh.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> Carlton Cole _and _Shola Ameobi?  I predict a feast of clinical finishing.



Ameobi's injured but Carlton can continue his scintillating form.

He does hold it up well... but he cannot shoot for toffee at the moment.  The big goofy twat.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

doesnt look like there are any streams.

match of the day is on later though innit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> doesnt look like there are any streams.
> 
> match of the day is on later though innit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can't find anything.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Beeb commentary less than clear:



> *3:33*
> The ball is crossed by Joey Barton, Headed effort from inside the box by Leon Best misses to the right of the target. The referee penalises Carlton Cole for handball. Steve Harper takes the direct free kick.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

use the one on the official site. Paritisan commentry is always best.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

They should get the daves to do it, sort of an 'ownerzone'.  Get them in a booth with Mike Ashley, it'll be awesome.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

even more of a winner then victor obinha!!

sell it, sell it quick mattie!

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

Chelsea and spuds both losing.

Off to pub now, in a very happy mood.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

fuckin TOLD YA HAHAHAHA


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

Best has made it 1-0 incase that wasn't clear.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

He's now added another!


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

and that's 3.

This turning into a very bad night.  Blackburn, Wolves winning, Villa on top....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - nil


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

hat trick!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 5, 2011)

5-0. WTF?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

Spurs to bid for Leon Best tmrw.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 5, 2011)

Hardly. Goals against the poor, poor sorry Hammers don't count.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

They all count for me.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

We're gonna win 6-5.  We're gonna win 6-5.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

Unfotunately for you, you only have Carlton Cole, not Leon Best!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2011)

18:49, January 4th 2011:


Refused as fuck said:


> LEON BEST STARTS! YOUSE ARE GOING FUCKING DOWN!
> 
> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

fuck off 

Nah, fuck it, it's not us unless we have at least one tonking a season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 5, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> 18:49, January 4th 2011:


 
I backed him to you know it all twunt!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

what the fuck!

I blame mattie for leaving the room. Bastard!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah.  Let's blame mattie.


I always said he was a dick even when he was sending me those PMs about you.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

let's all have a conga!  let's all have a conga!  lalalala! lalalala!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2011)

i still say europe beckons!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i still say europe beckons!
> 
> dave


 

Anglo Italian Cup maybe.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2011)

i was thinking summer training in majorca.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i was thinking summer training in majorca.



Relegation is a "financial apocalypse" apparently.  We'd be lucky to get to Cornwall.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2011)

nah we get the olympic stadium for a 5er and sell upton park for 20 million. We could buy cornwall!!! Maybe use it in training instead of a goal to see if carlton cole could hit it.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 6, 2011)

Perhaps for the best that there wasn't a web stream.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2011)

No! because if there was a webstream you wouldn't have gone out thus making the game turn out that way.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2011)

On the one hand the table tells the truth - 5 points away from the top half and almost a point a game average. On the other, I can't ever recall looking at MoTD and not getting a sense of the tactics and, at Newcastle, I couldn't work out where the players were - they are at least usually in TV shot, but chunks of the defence was repeadedly missing, like you were playing with 9 men  . . . TV-based tactics-wise, that's a first for me.

(((Avron)))


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

TV-based tactics?

It's at times like these that I feel like Eddie Large to your Syd Little.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2011)

"TV-based tactics-wise".

Like that's a genre.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> TV-based tactics?
> 
> It's at times like these that I feel like Eddie Large to your Syd Little.



Eric Morecambe to Ernie Wise.  Surely.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> Eric Morecambe to Ernie Wise.  Surely.



I'm just glad you didn't say Chuckle Brothers.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> I'm just glad you didn't say Chuckle Brothers.



I don't even know which one of them is the straight man.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> I don't even know which one of them is the straight man.



I thought they both preferred little boys.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2011)

Heh. It's Friday afternoon. Tomorrow I'll be bright and inciteful again, you'll still have an absent defence and Avron Grant.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Heh. It's Friday afternoon. Tomorrow I'll be bright and inciteful again, you'll still have an absent defence and Avron Grant.


 
With a due sense of foreboding, 'Avron'?  

Is this some hilarity on your part?  I'm sorry to have to ask.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2011)

Inciteful???  You can get locked up for that.

And it's Avram.  AVRAM.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2011)

This is what it must be like being Dave.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure he smokes crack. Not in the afternoon anyway.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> On the one hand the table tells the truth - 5 points away from the top half and almost a point a game average. On the other, I can't ever recall looking at MoTD and not getting a sense of the tactics and, at Newcastle, I couldn't work out where the players were - they are at least usually in TV shot, but chunks of the defence was repeadedly missing, like you were playing with 9 men  . . . TV-based tactics-wise, that's a first for me.
> 
> (((Avron)))


 
Fucking armchair fans. This is the most piss-poor analysis I've ever seen anyone make. I'd call it half arsed but that would be doing a diservice to half-arsed people all over the world.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

Jordan Spence is apparently playing tomorrow - which will no doubt be spun as blooding youngsters but is perhpas more to do with the squad all being crocked or irredeemably awful.

He might even start.  I've heard some very good things about him.  

The future begins now.  Or maybe first thing Monday.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fucking armchair fans. This is the most piss-poor analysis I've ever seen anyone make. I'd call it half arsed but that would be doing a diservice to half-arsed people all over the world.


 
To be fair, he's only just noticed that teams that play long balls tend to pick on half-pint full-backs and not the 6' plus centre-halves.  

He's learning.  We all start somewhere.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> half-pint full-backs


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2011)

Heh.  I can see his swingers.  Heh heh.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2011)

Ben hiem has gone back to pompey.

Im looking foward to see spence play for us, he had god reviews and scunthorpe last season.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Ben hiem has gone back to pompey.
> 
> Im looking foward to see spence play for us, he had god reviews and scunthorpe last season.
> 
> ...



has he?  odd one.


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2011)

I think his loan was only until January.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

was it?  I thought it was till the end of the season.  He's been playing, so weird he went back.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i thought it was till end of the season, but maybe they had a recall option or something??

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/west-ham-specials/next-permanent-manager

Martin O'Neill 1/5 on at Sky Bet???!??

WTF.  Why the fuck would he ever manage us?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2011)

Ritual self-abuse? Why does _anyone_ manage NUFC?


----------



## Batboy (Jan 11, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Ritual self-abuse? Why does _anyone_ manage NUFC?


 
2 to 3 million a year is quite enticing, I'm sure you and I would jump at it!


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/west-ham-specials/next-permanent-manager
> 
> Martin O'Neill 1/5 on at Sky Bet???!??
> 
> WTF.  Why the fuck would he ever manage us?



He likes porn?


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

Allardyce is now 1/5 

We've been through this before.  I went to the Everton game and all we did in the 2nd half was pump up hopeful long balls to Carlton anyway.  The problem is that our supporters won't give him a chance.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Bring back Sir Trev.

In all seriousness, the problems run a lot deeper than choice of manager, and someone who'd toughen the team would be a sensible choice at this point in time.  Someone who'd tell Gollivan and The Harridan to stfu would also be nice.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

I would love Sir Trev back, although I would worry that his halo would be tarnished after we lost 4-0 to Bolton at home.

Anyway, we wait to see what happens... at times Grant has had us playing decent-ish football and if some of those draws had been wins then we wouldn't be having this conversation.  Or, if Hitzlsperger hadn't got injured.  Or Carlton hadn't completely lost the ability to play football.  Or the 2 daves had bought some full backs. Or....

At the end of it, he's had half a season.  Is that long enough?


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> I would love Sir Trev back, although I would worry that his halo would be tarnished after we lost 4-0 to Bolton at home.
> 
> Anyway, we wait to see what happens... at times Grant has had us playing decent-ish football and if some of those draws had been wins then we wouldn't be having this conversation.  Or, if Hitzlsperger hadn't got injured.  Or Carlton hadn't completely lost the ability to play football.  Or the 2 daves had bought some full backs. Or....
> 
> At the end of it, he's had half a season.  Is that long enough?


 
I feel for him, the same I felt for Zola.  Zola made some very odd decisions, but he had half a squad to pick from.  Same problem for Grant.  The thing that rankles is that a bullying centre-half and two decent fullbacks would have made us so much better, and the need is so obvious that it should be Golivan carrying the can.  Apparently the half-pint Dave's footballing advisor is Barry Silkman.  How can any manager deal with idiocy of that level?


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder which West Ham will turn up tonight.

The mediocre or the abject.  

Scotty P, cometh the hour (and a half), cometh the man.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

Tonight's a bonus isn't it?  Chance to pack up the troubles....

Be interesting to see what happens tomorrow if he manages to win 3-0.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

I reckon it'll be quite tight, neither team are that goal-happy and they'll miss Bowyer quite a bit (he is suspended, isn't he?)

Rumours intensify that Bridge is on his way over.  If on reasonable money, fine, he's a competent left back and God knows we need one.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

brums defence is very good but they can't score. it will be 1-0 one way or another.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

As an aside, it was about this time last year that we lost the Big Dog, thoughts out to his family at this time.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking about him the other day.  It's not the same.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 11, 2011)

looks like Cole starts on the bench with dodgy knee so  Piq and Sears , left back could be a problem , Boa stood up Ok against Barnsley but Brum will be different . I hate to even hear myself say it but Spectre has looked Ok last few games ( by his very low standards of course ) in midfield . Green has been B I G  recently and I reckon we will need that again tonight . 

I`m excited 

IRONS ..................


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

sears? obinha or zine surely. sears seems to have been coverted to a midfielder.

bridge is apprently having a medical b4 loan move


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 11, 2011)

Obinna and Zine were both hopeless on Saturday , Sears looked sharp , I reckon Piq on his own with Sears just off but Obinna could get the nod , the Bridge thing does look like its going to happen now doesnt it , dont know where the money is going to come from but I reckon its a good signing , better than the Sidwell mess.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 11, 2011)

I just had Parker to score first and WHU to win 1 - 0 at 45 -1 , I thought that was quite generous ( I had Spector to score first and WHU to win 1 - 0 at 500 - 1 too ! )


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 11, 2011)

Obinna had a huge hissy fit when subbed Saturday. Threw his shirt on the deck while charging straight down the tunnel.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Obinna had a huge hissy fit when subbed Saturday. Threw his shirt on the deck while charging straight down the tunnel.


 
Shows he cares.  Or the shirt was itchy.  Maybe he was hot?


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 11, 2011)

He is a good player but in his head he is even better


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Sears is going to come good actually.  I was quite impressed with him as a winger....


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> I just had Parker to score first and WHU to win 1 - 0 at 45 -1 , I thought that was quite generous ( I had Spector to score first and WHU to win 1 - 0 at 500 - 1 too ! )


 
Got Noble first scorer and a 2-1 win at 66/1.

I bet Noble isn't even playing now.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think Sears is going to come good actually.  I was quite impressed with him as a winger....


 
He seems to have lost that slightly sneery attitude, maybe a period of being shown that he's not as good as he thought was what he needed.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldn't the shirt have been itchy when he first put it on?
He didn't do enough to get hot either.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

Green, Faubert, Reid, Tomkins, Upson, Sears, Parker, Noble, Obinna, Spector, Piquionne
Subs: Boffin, Spence, Boa Morte, Kovac, Hines, Cole, Nouble

we dont seem to have a left back? At all. Upson?

Actually we dont seem to have anyone playing down the left at all unless obinna is playing there and we are only haveing one up top.

dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone over here?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

i expect parker or noble to play off piquonne not spector.

dave


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

One of the great ping-pong goals that.  Shocking defending though.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2011)

agricola said:


> One of the great ping-pong goals that.  Shocking defending though.


 
Have to laff at the Brum defence appealing for offisde when there were three players on the goalline!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

noble really did well to control that.

We are dominating. We need a goal quickly after half time though.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah, we need to score one or two more while we're on top.

I loved that finish from noble and it was a fucking great run to set it up.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 11, 2011)

Was that Bridge in the stands at the beginning?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear, west ham.


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably the weirdest reaction to a sending off ever... did anyone notice apart from the ref?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

really strange.

My personal theroy is he didn't know he was there and he was looking to do something cute with the trailing leg. but who the hell knows.

bugger

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent Hollywood skills from Larrson, but fuck me how stupid was Obinna.

My 2-1, Noble-first-scorer bet is still on.  In principle, anyway.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmmm.  I wouldn't have argued if they got a penalty there.

CFC and Zavon on.  2-1, bring it home.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

Couple of West Ham players seem to want to lose this one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2011)

2-1!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Couple of West Ham players seem to want to lose this one.


 
But not as much as the Birmingham goalie.


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

big eejit said:


> But not as much as the Birmingham goalie.


 
If Foster was a pakistani cricketer he would be banned by now.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Hold on and I can buy a new iPod.  Come on.

eta:  And, erm, we're a step closer to Wembley, of course.  Yes.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice one mate! Well done.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Loverly.  Well done to get a lead with a man down.

Finally won a bet.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

yes!!!


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

Carlton Cole steams way too much for a normal human.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

its beacuse he is made of shit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

I look like that after cycling home.

Let's go through this by the numbers....


Obinna - you utter fucking fucking fucking twat.  What the fuck were you playing at?  Seriously?  Jesus fucking christ.  You twat.  So unnecessary. 

The result - I am amazed that we won that.

The tie - we can now win this.  We drew at Birmingham already - we were 2-0 up before they came back so it's doable.

The 2nd goal - I haven't celebrated like that for fucking ages.

Obinna - you are a cunt.

We played well, Parker great as usual, Sears played well, spector, cole, piquionne, noble, upson, tomkins, even reid.  All good.

I am really angry with Obinna.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

noble was really good. Starting to look a bit fitter again, this is a good thing. Tomkins is getting very good in the air.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

A good performance almost undone by Obinna's idiocy.

Rode luck at times, but as above Tomkins and Noble looking very, very impressive.  Makes our pursuit of Sidwell look a little bit weird (or a precursor to selling Parker) given lack of depth and quality elsewhere.

Credit to Upson, I'm not his biggest fan but took one for the team in going to LB and did well (dodgy challenge in penalty box notwithstanding)


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah upson did allright. First half especially he got foward very well and was actually chucking the odd good cross in.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Won £132 on a £2 bet, decided to buy a record deck with the winnings.  First new record will be a copy of bubbles.

God bless you Mark Noble and CFC.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2011)

good work man.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2011)

mattie said:


> Won £132 on a £2 bet, decided to buy a record deck with the winnings.  First new record will be a copy of bubbles.
> 
> God bless you Mark Noble and CFC.


 
Well done. Still think there's a chance you weren't the only one who had a bet on tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2011)

agricola said:


> Carlton Cole steams way too much for a normal human.


 
that was just weird.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> that was just weird.


 
He's a superhero.


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

Or the  (2:05 onwards, this post has once again been nicked off Toffeeweb).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 11, 2011)

mattie said:


> He's a superhero/steaming pile of shite.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

stoke are apparently after mark noble for 4million!!!!

I love stoke, and their silly rumors. When will they ever learn.

Mark noble lol. 4 million extra LOL.

dave


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2011)

How old is Sears? he looks about 13!!


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 12, 2011)

mattie said:


> Won £132 on a £2 bet, decided to buy a record deck with the winnings.  First new record will be a copy of bubbles.
> 
> God bless you Mark Noble and CFC.


 

The Rejects version I hope ?? Well done good call mate !!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 12, 2011)

First half you looked decent. well done you, Brum are stubborn buggers.

Obinna's class


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

I really want to hear his excuse for that.

I can't believe he knew larsson was there.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 12, 2011)

just a few seconds before he kicked him , larssen had pushed him in the back , no excuse obviously but that was why he lashed out , twat , better off without him .


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2011)

Never mind lads, you had a good run!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

eh?


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2011)

*drum roll.....*


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2011)

Bridge has signed on loan.

We have a LB.  Imagine if him and jacobsen play in the same game... 2 fullbacks on the pitch at once!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

Now thats just crazy talk.

Surely fubert and boa morte will be playing ahead of them!

Good signing and glad its only on loan should something silly happen.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...age-west-ham-from-circus-cannon-201101133429/

Ho Ho.


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2011)

Avram Grant at 1,500mph.

Clear the decks.


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like Robbie Keane's off to Brum.

Shame, good player.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 15, 2011)

It's just been reported on the radio. Grant has been sacked!

O'Neil was telephoned late last night....and has accepted the gig.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 15, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> It's just been reported on the radio. Grant has been sacked!
> 
> O'Neil was telephoned late last night....and has accepted the gig.



And now online.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/9362709.stm


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 15, 2011)

yup im hearing that... feck we need Oneill (LFC)
well shitty for AG.. suppose he has to turn up for his pay out...


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2011)

Rumours are that AG has a clause in his contract that if we're in the bottom 3 in the New Year he can be sacked without any compensation (or not much anyway.)  I guess if that wasn't there then he'd still be in a job.

It's a weird one.  I feel sorry for Uncle Avram.  Yes, we're bottom of the table but we're 2 points off 14th or whatever, he's had a really shitty injury list to deal with, no money and we're in the 4th round of the FA Cup and the League Cup Semi.  He's made some odd selections but he's completely reinvigorated Spector and Sears... and it's not his fault Carlton has turned into some kind of comedy donkey (again.)

On the other hand though, O'Neill is probably the best manager we could ever hope to attract.  He's been a success everywhere he's gone.  I'm worried that the owners will piss him off sharpish and he'll get annoyed by the lack of funds... but he must know all that already....


You watch, Avram will be brought to the centre circle and shot in the back of the head and then they'll bring out Fat Sam.


----------



## Megaton (Jan 15, 2011)

He'll do fairly well for you but he will need 100% control of every aspect of playing and transfer matters or else he will do a Keegan. Can you really see that with Gold and Sullivan? They don't seem the type.

At Villa he had total control over transfers, coaching, contracts....as soon as Randy Lerner started to question some of his purchases and the stupid wages they were on (Habib Beye was put on a £ 40k per week 4 year contract, and he was nearly 32 when he signed) he left us in the swanny. Something to bear in mind.

He will get your club playing unnattractive, but effective percentage football. You will start seasons very strongly but then collapse around February/March as he has a team of "untouchables" who he will never drop. He does'nt use many players, does'nt do substitutions and does'nt really have a plan B. Once he has made up his mind about a player they are frozen out. 

Not surprised he ended up at a club like West Ham as he was never going to get a bigger job after Villa but at least he will improve your fortunes. He did a fairly good job at Villa but with the resources and control he was given he should have done a lot better.

Can see a couple of our players ending up at yours, Stilyan Petrov will be a definite summer signing for you - he's MON's tea boy. Good luck!


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2011)

Quality.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank fuck we didn't end up having that cake Fat Sam foisted on us.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jan 15, 2011)

Spot on Megaton, seems an odd fit for him working with Gollivan. I expect Carew, Friedel and a few others might follow him. Please take Warnock! Sure he'll keep them up but I doubt he'll be there a long time once transfer budgets are revealed during the summer.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a worry but it's hardly a secret that we've got no money and the 2 daves occasionally like to try and influence the team.  He's not daft.

I reckon it's a "6 months and if you keep us up you get a million" job.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2011)

can people stop referring to the chairmen as daves, it makes me annoyed!

Least untill we start winning anyway, then they can be daves.

warnock is going liverpool apprently.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> can people stop referring to the chairmen as daves, it makes me annoyed!
> 
> Least untill we start winning anyway, then they can be daves.
> 
> ...



dave... I hate to break it to you but you're not the only person called Dave.  It's quite a common name.

Anyway.... http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/15/avram-grant-west-ham  It's all rubbish.  Or is it?


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jan 15, 2011)

Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> dave... I hate to break it to you but you're not the only person called Dave.  It's quite a common name.
> 
> Anyway.... http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/15/avram-grant-west-ham  It's all rubbish.  Or is it?


 
yeah but most daves are worthy of it such as navarro or grohl most of the tossers do the noble thing and call them selves david(dickinson or beckham)


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2011)

Wrong Martin, apparently Jol is taking over not O'Neill...


----------



## linerider (Jan 15, 2011)

Piquionne and Parker both out,Bridge starting


----------



## Megaton (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh yeah and he only signs 1 year rolling contracts, which means he can choose to walk out at any time. Something else to bear in mind.

He will be both the most inspired and infuriating manager you'll have over the next few years.


----------



## Megaton (Jan 15, 2011)

...and to finish my tuppence, if you have a coaching team at West Ham or any Directors of Football (even Trevor Brooking) expect them to be out on their ears if MON comes in. He will enitrely change all aspects of coaching and scouting by bringing his own people in and will not accept any others who may have been a part of the old ethos. So you'll get the following:

John Robertson will come in as his assistant, with John O'Hare, Seamus McDonagh and Steve Walford. None of them are top coaches but are "MONs people". He will entirely change your scouting network (i.e. will not have one) and install Ian Storey-Moore, who never found a single decent player whilst at Villa. MON does'nt listen to scouts anyway, and will either go to Celtic or Villa for players or will buy exclusively from the EPL. Which means stupid wages and inflated fees. He spent £ 10 million on Curtis Davies.

Basically, if you thought your finances were bad now, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2011)

Megaton said:


> ...and to finish my tuppence, if you have a coaching team at West Ham or any Directors of Football (even Trevor Brooking) expect them to be out on their ears if MON comes in. He will enitrely change all aspects of coaching and scouting by bringing his own people in and will not accept any others who may have been a part of the old ethos. So you'll get the following:
> 
> John Robertson will come in as his assistant, with John O'Hare, Seamus McDonagh and Steve Walford. None of them are top coaches but are "MONs people". He will entirely change your scouting network (i.e. will not have one) and install Ian Storey-Moore, who never found a single decent player whilst at Villa. MON does'nt listen to scouts anyway, and will either go to Celtic or Villa for players or will buy exclusively from the EPL. Which means stupid wages and inflated fees. He spent £ 10 million on Curtis Davies.
> 
> Basically, if you thought your finances were bad now, you ain't seen nothing yet.



Should we start the Stephen Ireland to Upton Park rumour now then?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 15, 2011)

well, he certinly sounds like he'll give us what we really want more than victories... a fucking soap opera.  twas ever thus.


----------



## Megaton (Jan 15, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Should we start the Stephen Ireland to Upton Park rumour now then?



I'll carry him to Upton Park if you want. He's shite!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2011)

Megaton said:


> I'll carry him to Upton Park if you want. He's shite!



Away you go, i dragged him down from Eastlands for you


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you lot no marking to do!!!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 16, 2011)

Was that The Sun's Dominic Mohan sitting with Karen Brady at the West Ham/Arsenal game?


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2011)

Megaton said:


> ...and to finish my tuppence, if you have a coaching team at West Ham or any Directors of Football (even Trevor Brooking) expect them to be out on their ears if MON comes in. He will enitrely change all aspects of coaching and scouting by bringing his own people in and will not accept any others who may have been a part of the old ethos. So you'll get the following:
> 
> John Robertson will come in as his assistant, with John O'Hare, Seamus McDonagh and Steve Walford. None of them are top coaches but are "MONs people". He will entirely change your scouting network (i.e. will not have one) and install Ian Storey-Moore, who never found a single decent player whilst at Villa. MON does'nt listen to scouts anyway, and will either go to Celtic or Villa for players or will buy exclusively from the EPL. Which means stupid wages and inflated fees. He spent £ 10 million on Curtis Davies.
> 
> Basically, if you thought your finances were bad now, you ain't seen nothing yet.



And yet, when he came in he transformed your club and its results and, now he's left, you're in the bottom 3.

So he must be doing something right.

He won't have any control over finances anyway.


----------



## Megaton (Jan 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> And yet, when he came in he transformed your club and its results and, now he's left, you're in the bottom 3.
> 
> So he must be doing something right.
> 
> He won't have any control over finances anyway.



Not really, he did the absoulte minimum for an estimated outlay of £ 150 million on players and wages (yes, thats right, £ 150 million) left Villa in an absolute mess (our wage bill is bigger than Tottenham's), as with most of his former clubs. Total chequebook manager, and if he is'nt given financial control he will do a strop and leave. I can't see him being there for more than 6 months, it's a win win situation for MON. If he can't keep you up he'll just flounce and say "I came in too late" but if he does keep you up he will have his damaged reputation restored and his media buddies (Oliver Holt et al) lauding his "genius".

Wonder why he's been out of management for over 6 months? Most chairmen would have seen what happened at Villa and decided to not go there. Especially in these days of austerity.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2011)

I think he'll only be here for 6 months too.  He won't get any sort of financial control.  Honest.

I don't remember him spending loads at Leicester?  Or Celtic?  But I could be wrong.



Oh, and I love the "players and wages" - nice twist.

You do realise we're the club that signed Ljungberg on £85k/week?  

I had a look at his transfers and there is an awful lot of dross there.





Which makes it all the more impressive he got you to 6th 3 years in a row!


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

So, is O'Neill our manager or what's going on?

Give them their due, the daves (sorry dave) do panto better than anyone else.  They even appointed Grotbags.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

God knows.  If you're going to do it then do it.  All this faffing about is ridiculous.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> God knows.  If you're going to do it then do it.  All this faffing about is ridiculous.


 
For self-styled ace businesspersons, this is distinctly amateur.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> God knows.  If you're going to do it then do it.  All this faffing about is ridiculous.


 
Julian must have read your post.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6667666,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

you'll notice that mr terminator sirs, article was posted an hour b4 that copy cat tommers.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

damn you dave, damn you to hell.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

I just saw Silkman on SSN saying "well, they might give grant more time".





Sigh.  





I quite like Grant but it's obvious they don't want him there, so just fucking sack him.  Stick Wally in as manager or something... this is just taking the piss now.






(I also saw them interviewing that PFA fella about how terrible it is that players earn all this money.  Haha.  Whose fault is that?)


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone else wondering if they're inflaming the situation and then just waiting for some spurious reason to claim breach of contract, a la Zola?

It seems to be the way they like to do business.  Badly and wankily.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> Anyone else wondering if they're inflaming the situation and then just waiting for some spurious reason to claim breach of contract, a la Zola?
> 
> It seems to be the way they like to do business.  Badly and wankily.



Yeah, it does seem very familiar.  I must admit this little episode is doing nothing for my opinion of them (which I'm sure will keep them awake at night.)


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it does seem very familiar.  I must admit this little episode is doing nothing for my opinion of them (which I'm sure will keep them awake at night.)


 
It says how bad it is when we'd be in even worse shit without them.

I can generally find the humour in incompetent management, it wouldn't really be West Ham if it was anything else, but it's never been quite so _spiteful_, and that really does leave a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

God I'm watching Silkman on SSN now.  What a spivvy horrible cunt.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> God I'm watching Silkman on SSN now.  What a spivvy horrible cunt.


 
How he's anywhere near the decision-making process is beyond me.

If Sullivan really knows that little about football that he has to consult Silkman, he's in the wrong trade.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> How he's anywhere near the decision-making process is beyond me.
> 
> If Sullivan really knows that little about football that he has to consult Silkman, he's in the wrong trade.



It's alright though.  We're signing a striker - can't say who unless other teams jump on it.  We'll be alright apparently.






Mido again?


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's alright though.  We're signing a striker - can't say who unless other teams jump on it.  We'll be alright apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm not sure he's injury-prone enough.

It'll probably be that lad Ba, from some German team whose name I forget.

Basically, Savio MkII.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2011)

He failed his medical at Stoke!




So yeah.  We'll get him in.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> He failed his medical at Stoke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same Stoke who tried to buy Dean Ashton.

This bodes well.

I wonder what's wrong with him.  Apart from being mental, thinking of signing for us.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

its robbie keane, brum with thier billionaire owner cant afford him so obviously we can.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> its robbie keane, brum with thier billionaire owner cant afford him so obviously we can.
> 
> dave


 
Obviously likes the big smoke.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

nah that was rio.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> nah that was rio.





Do we need an 'allegedly', or is it that fucking obvious?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

about as obvious as the fact joe cole isn't in mensa.

dave


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2011)

Martin O'Neill to reject West Ham despite £3m bonus for staying up http://t.co/xJ5eq9M


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the sports press i really do.

BBC news understands martin o'neil will be taking over straight after the saturday game so on monday guardian come out with west ham leaked it so o'neil told us to go spin. RIIIGHHHT.

Vultures the lot of them, may they burn in hell

dave

dave


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 18, 2011)

Martin O'Neill has ruled himself out of the running to become West Ham's new manager, BBC Sport understands.
bbc


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

mirror article of lies

west ham statement

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2011)

This is awesome.   How fantastically inept.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 18, 2011)

" Dad , why do we have to support West Ham , why couldnt we support spurs "

" Shut up son "


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2011)

Jesus. What are Sullivan and Gold playing at. They should capitalise on their other interests and try and distract fans and the press with free porn or something


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2011)

The Harridan comes up trumps again.

I think she takes perverse pride in being an utter bastard.  Definitely one from the Michael O'Leary school of management, only much less successful.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 18, 2011)

What a fucking mess.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2011)

Do we know for sure Brady was the original source of the leak on Saturday morning?


----------



## g force (Jan 18, 2011)

Well she is a total retard and thinks highly of herself so it's a reasonable assumption if nothing else.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2011)

g force said:


> Well she is a total retard


 she isn't though, is she?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do we know for sure Brady was the original source of the leak on Saturday morning?



no. All the rumours at the moment suggest brady but it could be anyone from the tea lady to an assistant to one of the chairmen to someone at CRB holdings who still own a fair bit of us, or even a player. Or it could be entirely manufactured.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2011)

Fwiw, I doubt very much it was Brady who spoke to the BBC. To my knowledge, she has absolutely no previous of this whether in conventional business or in football, and she's been in both for a long time.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

Also she has been golivans lap dog for years and years and years. I just can't see her doing anything so blatant to undermine them or damage their credibility.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2011)

Rumours I've heard suggest it was from the agent of a player we've been interested in signing, with the idea of saying O'Neill was on his way would be seen as an encouragement during negotiations.  I'd suspect Robbie Keane.

O'Neill quite reasonably thought that details of discussions between him and the club should be sacred.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2011)

I just read on The Guardian that Sky Sports had the story before the BBC.



> When contacted this morning, a senior board member denied the reports, which first emerged on Sky Sports, saying, "I can categorically say that it is not correct. I do not know where that has come from."
> 
> Despite the denial, another senior figure at the club said a West Ham director had met representatives of O'Neill at the end of this week.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/15/west-ham-robbie-keane-martin-oneill - so according to that, Board members were saying opposite things by some time on Saturday. Cat already out the bag by then though.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

> He(martin o'neil) said: "I don't have an agent, I've never had an agent, I might be the only manager in Europe who doesn't have an agent. I've got a lawyer who would look over my contract at the end of the day, but I do the negotiations and therefore in terms of self-promotion I don't think I would have ever done that.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/aug/09/martin-oneill-aston-villa

just saying.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2011)

I suppose all that tells us is he didn't have an agent as of 18 months ago (Aug '09).


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

Indeed but you have to wonder what would have changed his mind in the past 18 months that didn't in the past 18 years(or however long he has been a manager for)

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2011)

And, in the circs, who his agent is and what their previous suggests . . . Not completely unknown for an agent to try and raise the amount on offer by leaking that his man is available . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

had a quick look aorund the net to see if he had an agent and couldn't find anything. You normally can.

Therefore i cry shenanigans to any article that mentions the phrase martin o'neils agent/representatives.

dave


----------



## g force (Jan 18, 2011)

discokermit said:


> she isn't though, is she?


 
Oh she really is. Don't let the facade fool you she's the best delegator i've ever met...good public face to a company fuck all nous behind it. Ever wonder how she managed to get that high flying job at Birmingham City so young?


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2011)

g force said:


> she's the best delegator i've ever met... fuck all nous behind it.


to be a good delegator requires nous, surely?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

nah just means you have to have good people under you.

I should have a job at west ham.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> nah just means you have to have good people under you.
> 
> I should have a job at west ham.
> 
> dave



The way we've been run for the past 5 years dave i thought you already did.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2011)

if i had been there steve clarke would never have got the sack and boa morte would have been shot


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanted to post here to say RIP RenegadeDog/upsidedownwalrus/Matthew or however you knew him. One year on, and his Hammers are still shite. Oh well! Forever blowing bubbles.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2011)

*pours some liquor

well coffee anyway.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll have a beer for the Big Man later.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

Da Costa's naughtiness - as discussed on KUMB - have led to the bizzies taking action.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6673756,00.html

Not pleasant.  And you'll never guess which nightclub.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2011)

manuel da costa has been charged with sexual assult from that incident in october.

Always good when your defenders score. ahem.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...7zeiO-aWCDhKn-4Bpg?docId=B5489621295450892A00

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2011)

well that wasn't there when i started posting i swear.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't worry dave, yours had a joke in it so it's all value-add.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2011)

I see the Chair of Newham is a Wet Sham season ticket holder and has visited the hospitality suite of the owners 35 times in the past three seasons. This of course had nothing to do with the £40 million loan agreed by Newham last night to help Wet Sham buy the poxy leasehold. And there is nothing odd or unusual about the owner of a property securing a loan for a possible tenant because the tenant could get one themselves. Happens all the time, etc.

Not a bad week then; you lose the hugely talented Martin O'Neil, sex charges against a player and spraying brown envelopes like  confetti in local government. Carry on like this and Levy and 'arry will be impressed.


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I see the Chair of Newham is a Wet Sham season ticket holder and has visited the hospitality suite of the owners 35 times in the past three seasons. This of course had nothing to do with the £40 million loan agreed by Newham last night to help Wet Sham buy the poxy leasehold. And there is nothing odd or unusual about the owner of a property securing a loan for a possible tenant because the tenant could get one themselves. Happens all the time, etc.
> 
> Not a bad week then; you lose the hugely talented Martin O'Neil, sex charges against a player and spraying brown envelopes like  confetti in local government. Carry on like this and Levy and 'arry will be impressed.



The bogus media narrative continues.

That Sullivan is one shrewd fucker 


etc



etc


----------



## kained&able (Jan 21, 2011)

the mayor wasn't allowed to vote due to a conflict of intrests but please dont let that get in the way.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2011)

He was "allowed" he chose not to because it was already in the bag  of a 'conflict of interest'.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He was "allowed" he chose not to because it was already in the bag  of a 'conflict of interest'.



Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Who'd be a politician eh?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2011)

danm him volunterily giving up his vote the corrupt bastard.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

I loved the BBC write up where some councillor was saying that people were scared to vote against it cos the mayor has advisors that he pays £40k a year to and they all want the jobs.

The knives are out.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

Everton: Howard, Neville, Distin, Heitinga, Baines, Coleman, Fellaini, Osman, Arteta, Anichebe, Beckford
Subs: Mucha, Hibbert, Jagielka, Rodwell, Bilyaletdinov, Gueye, Saha
West Ham United: Green, Faubert, Tomkins, Upson, Bridge, Spector, Parker, Noble, Boa Morte, Hines, Piquionne
Subs: Boffin, Reid, Gabbidon, Barrera, Sears, McCarthy, Nouble

Where are Cole and Kovac?  The optimist in me thinks they are being kept injury free for a lucrative move 

Everybody ready for our annual beating at Goodison?


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

It's the hope that kills you.


----------



## linerider (Jan 22, 2011)

1-0 up at half time,i bet we fuck it up


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

Point at Everton - yay.

Striker sent off for celebrating, playing last 5 mins with 10 men and conceding last minute equaliser - boo.

It's like we used up all our luck on the Great Escape.


----------



## agricola (Jan 22, 2011)

tommers said:


> Point at Everton - yay.
> 
> Striker sent off for celebrating, playing last 5 mins with 10 men and conceding last minute equaliser - boo.
> 
> It's like we used up all our luck on the Great Escape.



You deserved more, apparently.  We were awful.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 22, 2011)

linerider said:


> 1-0 up at half time,i bet we fuck it up


 
im blaming you for the karma you invoked , costing us 2 points with your negative waves


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2011)

mattie said:


> The same Stoke who tried to buy Dean Ashton.
> 
> This bodes well.
> 
> I wonder what's wrong with him.  Apart from being mental, thinking of signing for us.



I think we may soon find out.

German press reporting he has signed and, intriguingly, passed a medical.

http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/...7676/artikel_Demba-Ba-landet-in-West-Ham.html


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2011)

> It boycotted the training camp and wanted with all power its change to England to force. But rattled as Demba Ba (25) one week ago with Stoke town center because of knee problems by the medicine check, gave it each quantity hämisches laughter in the league. Now nevertheless still another customer for the Stürmer was in England. Demba Ba is lent to season end at west Ham United. The club from London had already from the outset ranked among the prospective customers for the Senegalesen, now became generally accepted the team of coach Avram Grant against the competitor FC Everton. The medicine check Ba existed on Saturday, now is missing only the signature under the contracts, this time a formality. Open is however further, who is to replace Ba with the TSG. Still the Kraichgauer waits for a decision of its first class candidate Ryan Babel (24) of the FC Liverpool. The dutchman was already to negotiations in hoping home, considered however now whether he " with; Reds" to remain or to Germany change is.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's the hope that kills you.


 
Amen.


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

tommers said:


>


 
Just so I'm clear - his nickname is the Stürmer?

I wonder if this means we've managed to shift on McCarthy, and need another portly half-arse with knackered knees warming the bench.  

That comes across as remorselessly negative, doesn't it?


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2011)

mattie said:


> Just so I'm clear - his nickname is the Stürmer?
> 
> I wonder if this means we've managed to shift on McCarthy, and need another portly half-arse with knackered knees warming the bench.
> 
> That comes across as remorselessly negative, doesn't it?



His scoring record isn't bad.  From what I can see it seems that he was the star player for hoffenheim when they got promoted and has scored 6 in 12 or something in the bundesliga this season.

So he'll snap his cruciate like an elastic band in the first 20 mins on Wednesday.

I think Sturmer is German for Striker.


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> His scoring record isn't bad.  From what I can see it seems that he was the star player for hoffenheim when they got promoted and has scored 6 in 12 or something in the bundesliga this season.
> 
> So he'll snap his cruciate like an elastic band in the first 20 mins on Wednesday.
> 
> I think Sturmer is German for Striker.


 
God, it's incurable - all I can think of when we sign someone who looks halfway decent is 'what's wrong with him?'


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2011)

mattie said:


> God, it's incurable - all I can think of when we sign someone who looks halfway decent is 'what's wrong with him?'



TBF it's usually right to be nervous.  And, even if it isn't, you know they will get a season ending injury within 2 games.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

mccarthy had a reserve game for qpr last week so here is hoping.


ba in confirmed as aloan to the end of the season.


dave


----------



## linerider (Jan 24, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> im blaming you for the karma you invoked , costing us 2 points with your negative waves


 
I blame me as well


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> mccarthy had a reserve game for qpr last week so here is hoping.
> 
> 
> ba in confirmed as aloan to the end of the season.
> ...


 
I'd be happy with that swap.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

i'd be happy with mcacarthy for a twix.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i'd be happy with mcacarthy for a twix.
> 
> dave





I hear McCarthy would swap West Ham for a twix.


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuck.  Right.  Off.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1349077/West-Ham-consider-free-transfer-El-Hadji-Diouf-moves-Robbie-Keane-Demba-Ba.html

Apologies for Daily Fail link.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

it aiont happening just his dick of an agent being a dick.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

Rumours about Gary O'Neill signing.

This is on his wikipedia page:



> Gary Paul O'Neil (born 18 May 1983 in Bromley, England) is an English footballer, currently playing for Middlesbrough in the Npower Championship. He normally plays as a right winger. He is a pikey watchman runner and just joined West Ham.



I suppose Behrami will be disappearing in the not-too-distant future, so someone wide right would be useful.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2011)

Italian papers saying Behrami gone for 4.5 million euros.

I like O'Neil.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

o'neil is centrel isn't he??


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> o'neil is centrel isn't he??
> 
> 
> dave



Right mid, but he has played central too


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

fair enough, 4.5million is very very low for behrami that needs to be in sterling at the very least.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2011)

A fit and motivated Behrami would have been worth a fair bit, but he mentally checked out quite a while back so we didn't really hold the best hand of cards.

All I hope is that O'Neill at least puts some effort in.  I recall him getting about the park a fair bit, in our position that's going to be the more important aspect.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

oh yeah he works vey hard, my boro mates loves him.

still not convinced he is anything approaching a winger but then i have no real problem with playing three centrel midfielders and one proper winger.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the O`Neill signing should be fine , he sounds like a hard working player and was under 21 England player at one point ? he wont be in a hurry to go back down so lets hope he puts 100 percent in , some of the tabs are saying both Ba and O`Neil could be playing tmrw night .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2011)

ba ireally doubt will as it would require international clearence etc. o'neil if he signs today could, but do you really want a player in the starting line up who has never trained with the players? depends on injuries i guess.

o'neil and noble played u21's games together i think.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we would be better off leaving them until the weekend when there  is less at stake , a run out then is ideal . Quietly confident that we can do the job , would prefer to have Cole fit to hold things up a bit but without him or Piq it will make sure we dont resort to hoofing it up every opportunity ,we have played some pretty decent football since Christmas .


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 25, 2011)

I am going to Brum tmrw night but I couldnt get my son a ticket , where would the best place be to look for a livestream , I have never used one before but he is desperate top watch it and we dont have Sky.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2011)

myp2p.eu  YES often do the best streams but you will need a little programme called sopcast

o'neil is signed

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110124/hammers-sign-oneil_2236884_2275529

do people reckon the whole martin o'neil story and then us signing gary o'neil is a coinsidence or did the press just hear the words o'neil and assume?

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought Brady and Sullivan texted all the players telling them to "rise up".


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2011)

Far be it for me to compound the agony, but isn't that the wrong O'Neil?


----------



## mattie (Jan 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Far be it for me to compound the agony, but isn't that the wrong O'Neil?


 
You sense an O'Neill dynasty?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2011)

see two posts above yours lc!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave, fwiw i do think it's coincidence.

If memory serves, that  O'Neil  is a   Bromley boy . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2011)

behrami is officially gone.


----------



## mattie (Jan 26, 2011)

Any idea how many dineros?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2011)

not from the official site no. 4million euros was the rumour but who the hell knows.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

any thoughts to the team tonight?

I reckon

Green - Bridge, Upson, Tomkins, Faubert - Parker, Noble, Kovac, LBM, Sears - god knows, maybe Hines?  Or a half-fit Cole?


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 26, 2011)

g'waaan Irons, we want the pleasure of stuffing you in the final, not the provincials


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2011)

my money is on a half fit cole. neuble isn't ready and im not convinced ba has clearence.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> my money is on a half fit cole. neuble isn't ready and im not convinced ba has clearence.
> 
> dave



I don't think we've even signed ba yet dave.  Some problem with the insurance.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

Birmingham: Foster, Carr, Johnson, Jiranek, Ridgewell, Larsson, Ferguson, Bowyer, Gardner, Derbyshire, Jerome. Subs: Taylor, Murphy, Phillips, Fahey, Zigic, Hleb, Beausejour.

West Ham: Green, Faubert, Tomkins, Upson, Bridge, Noble, Parker, Spector, Hines, Cole, Boa Morte. Subs: Boffin, Reid, Gabbidon, Dyer, McCarthy, Sears, O'Neil.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2011)

http://atdhe.net/ is anyone is struggling for a stream.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.magedtv.net/ch2.html


----------



## linerider (Jan 26, 2011)

Carton FUCKING Cole YES


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't even realise he'd scored.

get in there carlton, I take it all back.


----------



## linerider (Jan 26, 2011)

what a shot by Hines


----------



## Balbi (Jan 26, 2011)

O'Neil is passion, energy and workrate. Scores occasionally too. He'll work well with Noble and Parker.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pleased because we have been all over them and should be 2 or 3 up

I'm scared because we have been all over them and should be 2 or 3 up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 26, 2011)

jesus christ west ham


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

that first half seems a long time ago.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2011)

Soz.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2011)

Cunt.

And in the interests of being non-sexist, cock.


Big, fat, hairy cocks.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2011)

we realy really couldn't handle zigic could we. 


dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> we realy really couldn't handle zigic could we.
> 
> 
> dave


 

The signs were there in the first leg. I'm beginning to think Grant is technically inept , you just knew that Birmingham would switch tactics come the second half and start pumping balls up to their big players. it worked well in the first leg it worked e en better this time around.

In the first leg we got lucky this time if it wasn't for green we would have conceded five or six.


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 27, 2011)

Was hoping for an all london final but it was not to be


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 27, 2011)

bugger. Birmingham it is. bad luck  Hammers.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2011)

Batboy said:


> The signs were there in the first leg. I'm beginning to think Grant is technically inept , you just knew that Birmingham would switch tactics come the second half and start pumping balls up to their big players. it worked well in the first leg it worked e en better this time around.
> 
> In the first leg we got lucky this time if it wasn't for green we would have conceded five or six.



don't think it was so much grant to be honest. We struggle against that type of striker. Especially when you have  three runners from midfield to contend with as well. This is the first and only time i will say this  but we could have done with kovac last night. A genuine defensive midfielder to fill the hole in front of the back 4.

Still i'm really not going to complain too hard about losing in the semi final of the league cup. Twas a good run.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 27, 2011)

another 2 goal lead lost , that was a miserable trip home and could barely see anything from where we were sitting , right behind the wrong goal at pitch level , hopeless .

were we shit or was it just a shit result ?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2011)

first half we were brilliant i thought. Cole had a blinder, parker and noble ran the midfield and there mdifield was generally chasing shadow and had no invention at all.

We were unlucky not to be 2 up at half time, zines(this was originally a spelling error a couple of weeks ago but i like it!) had some great chance but foster did very well and a couple of time strikers were inches away from tap ins. Oh and fubert had about the best game he has ever had for us. He is a proper athlete and was great both defensively and offensively, i was shocked.

Then zigic came on and brum had a great spell in the 3rd quarter, too many midfield runners for us to cope with and we were buggered.

Once they got their winner i thought we would score we bombarded them but not a lot dropped and when it did people were snatching at it. Brum defend their 18 yard line ridiculously well, it is what they are good at. We needed another goal in the first half. Tommers line a few posts up sums up exactly i was feeling at halftime.


Think that is a fair analysis.

Oh did anyone have the commentator who insisted that we have a player called mark tomkins? Must have called him that a good 10 times. Silly.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for that , I feel like I missed the whole bloody thing , was bit pissed if i`m honest but everything , including all the goals were the other end . So some signs of optimism for the Blackpool game then  , cant say I`m too worried about Forest on Sunday just a good opportunity ttry out the new boys.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2011)

Once more with feeling:

'It's not the despair that kills you, it's the hope . . .'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 27, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> bugger. Birmingham it is. bad luck  Hammers.


 
Makes for a better final. West Ham are shit.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2011)

wow trippy did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> wow trippy did you come up with that all by yourself?


 
Yes, i know, amazing isn't it?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2011)

ba ba black sheep has signed.

Straight transfer apparently but lots of appearance type clauses on the fee.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that.  Glad that it's finally done.  God knows what the story is with his knee but he's supposed to be a good player so let's see what happens...

That's 3 players signed now who, presumably, will be in the first team.  Good stuff.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2011)

i seem to remember stoke being very very picky with the medical side of things, its not the first time someone has failed a medical at stoke and then signed for someone else if i recall.

We shall see though.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2011)

Robbie Keane is discussing terms.  Loan, permanent if we stay up.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2011)

i refuse to belive levy will do this deal wihtout it costing us something annoying.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreed a price with Brum for the player but Keane couldn't agree wages - over to you.

Given your circs, has to be worth the loan punt.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2011)

i hear the leastest is that spurs are offering us 6-8 million and keane for scott parker. PASS.

He is worth about 40million(or whatever you lose from not being in the prem) to us at the moment


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2011)

Aren't they the same age?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2011)

parker is 30 so yeah about. kean is 31 isn't he?

don't get me wrong its a good offer but not at the moment, we are nothing wihtout him.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2011)

When you say 'offer' you mean empty message board gossip from no mark wannabes, don't you?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2011)

yes


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2011)

that's okay then. Lets double the offer!!1!


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2011)

I think a journalist has got confused somewhere.

It's more likely to be Keane (valued at £6 million) + £2 million = £8 million.

Not £8 million + Keane.  I mean, Parker's good and that but....

Anyway, we won't sell him.  David said.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2011)

all is forgiven victor!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2011)

no way we have sgned keane!!!

him and piquone should make a decent attacking line up. Obinha can move to the left. Noble and parker in the centre and then stanilaslas/dyer/sears on the right.

sweet!

We now have a decent team!!!! Just hope its not to late.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2011)

keane signs on loan.

Spurs' £10 million offer for Sir Scott of Parker is rejected.  Are we getting to the stage where we take the money and run?  The problem would be getting a replacement in one day.  Personally, I think Noble would fill Parker's boots if he left, although he is undoubtedly our best player.  Maybe if they'd offered that in the Summer, rather than one day before the end of the Jan window when we're bottom, then they may have finally got their man.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 30, 2011)

wow, a proven goalscorer and obinna getting a hat trick, all in the same day...


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 30, 2011)

but will it be enough.  not convinced tbf.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Keano will serve you well, would be good to see how he and big Carlton Cole get on together. Good luck Keano.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> keane signs on loan.
> 
> Spurs' £10 million offer for Sir Scott of Parker is rejected.  Are we getting to the stage where we take the money and run?  The problem would be getting a replacement in one day.  Personally, I think Noble would fill Parker's boots if he left.



NO! Going foward noble can easily fill parkers boots, but tackling and hustle no chance leadership not yet.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 30, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no way we have sgned keane!!!


 
Never. Question. My. Sources.

You ungrateful fucks. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-11-season?p=11376443&viewfull=1#post11376443


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2011)

Fair 'nuff.

We've also signed a 17 year old "starlet" from Dulwich Hamlet.  McCallum.  Supposed to be a bit of a talent.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2011)

Obinna definitely meant that.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 31, 2011)

I`ve watched it a few times now and he def meant it , he looked up and across two or three times , saw nothing was on and chanced it . We were awful after our first goal right up until half time , secon half was all ours . Considering none of our back four were the usual starters , it was a good result.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2011)

did you go?  I listened on the radio, we sounded awful first half.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad Tottenham felt  able to you Wet Sham a favour.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 31, 2011)

yes was there it was pretty dismal , after our goal we were dire right up until half time , dreadful . Unusually for us we were actually better in the second half which was fortunate . we were fine up front but midfield and back four were shite. Kovac is playing at least a couple of divs above his ability , it was embarassing. Sears is looking like he might make the grade in time .


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2011)

No really, you're welcome.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2011)

bout time you did something useful rather then selling us callum davernport and nick all our best young uns.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2011)

nouble has gone on loan to barnsley by the way, not sure for how long. Will do him the world of good especially considering how many strikers we have all of a sudden.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2011)

firebomb hitz has started training!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2011)

today i have mostly been having fun looking at our new starting 11.

Green
Bridge
Tomkins
Upson
Jacobsen

Obina
Noble
Parker
O'neil

Piquone
Keane

That really isn't bad is it.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see what he does...  does Keane mean we play 4-4-2?  Can't see him fitting into a 4-3-3, so I guess so.  And, if that's what we do then where does Ba play?

We suddenly have a lot of strikers.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2011)

and will carlton cole ever get a game?

Also we have a lot of midfielders all of a sudden, especially when collison and hitz get fit.

I had forgotten what options were.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2011)

Honestly, don't mention it.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2011)

tomkins is back in the u21 fold and gabbidon has been recalled by wales.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I might love obinna a little bit.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2011)

Harewood and Beattie???


That's like a double jinx.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2011)

victor obinha chicken dinner.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 4, 2011)

my god, we've got more players than are allowed on the pitch.  how did that happen?  does this mean we can release kovac back into the wild?


----------



## linerider (Feb 4, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> my god, we've got more players than are allowed on the pitch.  how did that happen?  does this mean we can release kovac back into the wild?


 
McCathy and Ilunga have both been dropped from the league squad,but can still play fa cup games


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 4, 2011)

Most cohesive I've seen you this season; shape,  purpose, ideas. That point a game average is looking plausible.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a feeling a point a game won't be enough....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah i did some figures working out what we should be able to take and it was quite scary.
Its going to be so so close this year down the bottom and i reckon there will be about 5/6 teams on the last day with fingers, toes and anything else they can think of crossed.

Espeially if man united bloody lose to wolves. GRRRRRRR. How is that helpful???


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2011)

so, brum again tomorrow.  revenge or disappointment.  revenge would be nice, disappointment should be expected (can't expect us to win three on the trot), draw would be useless for both sides so i expect a draw.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2011)

linerider said:


> McCathy and Ilunga have both been dropped from the league squad,but can still play fa cup games


 
though the circumstances in which we'd consider playing mccarthy in the FA cup i'd not like to speculate on.  some sort of munich level event...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 6, 2011)

arse.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2011)

Shit.

I've just checked our fixtures.... there are 12 games left and I reckon it splits like this...

Some hope - WBA (A), Stoke (H), Villa (H), Blackburn (H), Wigan (A), Sunderland (H)

Bob Hope - Liverpool and Man Utd (H), Tottenham, Man City, Chelsea, Bolton (A)

We're going to get a couple of draws at most from the 2nd lot so we need 12-14 from the first lot.  That doesn't leave much room for mess ups like today.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 6, 2011)

im fairly sure we need to beat wba, stoke, blackburn and wigan to stand even a vague hope.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 6, 2011)

Should've started with Demba Ba today, he looked hungry for goals and almost got one straight away. If Avram has any sense he'll start him next game.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2011)

jesus - you have too many form teams to play.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2011)

So, did Robbie Keane earn his £65,000 this week?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone?


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2011)

Hitzelsperger played in the reserves today for 60 mins.  He's been out for the whole of the season though, so don't really expect him to be the saviour....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2011)

be a great option from the bench to try and hold onto a game in the next month or so though(untill he regains full fitness). We normally only have lightweight players(or kovac) on the bench to bring on at the moment.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2011)

Hodgson appointed as manager of West Brom.  It's almost like they do it on purpose.

Keane is out for 6 weeks btw.  Never saw that one coming.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2011)

what? our new star signing our the second he joins the club. Why i never thought i'd see that in a million years.

Cheers lc

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2011)

Money for old rope. Again.

Hosni Muburak must have just about outdone Martin O'Neil now in premature announcements.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2011)

We're going to have the best stadium in the Championship.


How Grant is still there, I do not know.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 12, 2011)

two whole seasons  before we move in tommers! Even if the increasingly likely happens we have time to sort it out.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I know Dave... this season has been depressing though.  As part of my latest change of heart I've decided that it's all Grant's fault.  The squad we have should not be bottom.


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2011)

your team are mental

that is all


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2011)

It was nice to do that to somebody else for a change.  Is Demba Ba the man to save us?  Expect the long term injury any time soon.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 12, 2011)

There really has to be a song around ba ba black sheep for him, something that involves the words and one for those cunts who live down the lane.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2011)

looks like we will be using retractable seating in the new stadium.

dave


----------



## manny-p (Feb 14, 2011)

@ West Ham! Utter mess


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.teamtalk.com/west-ham-united/6749901/Dicks-to-join-Hammers-staff

this makes me happy. allybaba not really a mess if your taking the piss out of the retractable seating, we weren't alolowed to divulge anything untill the bidding process had been completed. Now the confidentiality clause has been lifted i would expect to hear more plans, although the seating thing comes from the gov rather then us.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> looks like we will be using retractable seating in the new stadium.
> 
> dave


 
On a level surface, right? Like in school assembly. Def worth £60 a pop.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2011)

dunno how it will work, not seen the plans and neither have you!  Very much doubt it will be 10 rows of level seats though somehow.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

Given the Olymic Stadium seating ends at ground level, how do you reckon the extra seating will be tiered?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2011)

it ends at ground level now. We are spending a fair wedge modifiying it. Who knows maybe the first 5 rows will be able to be raised some how. Maybe they will be got rid of entirely, maybe the entire pitch will lower.

Maybe just maybe a new signing will not get injured staright after we buy them, maybe even one day bungpuss won't tap up a potential transfer target.

Who the fuck knows.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2011)

West Ham fans - it might be alright

Everybody else - oh, it'll be shit, you'll have to wear a hood and there won't even be any eye holes and athletes will smack you in the face with fish every 2 seconds and it'll cost you £100.

Reality - nobody knows.

HTH.

One thing is certain though, this stadium will completely change West Ham.  Completely.  The support, the players - the whole club.  From top to bottom.  This obsession with the running track completely misses the point.

Another thing that is clear is that the lease is actually to a company which is owned 50/50 by West Ham and Newham.  So, presumably, half of all the money for sponsorship, naming rights, concerts etc etc etc goes to the local council.  That's nice isn't it?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2011)

hitz got another 70mins in the reserves and our young keepr stech is back playing as well after a fairly long injury.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 17, 2011)

3 years seems a long way off but it will be here in no time , anyone else seen this ?


http://cmonyuirons.com/2011/02/how-...n=Feed:+cmonyuirons/AXTh+(C'Mon+Yu+Irons.com)

trying to persuede myself it wont be too bad


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2011)

There's an interview with Ian Tompkins on KUMB.

Has everybody else just got that e-mail about it all?



> We will also look to stage fan forums in the very near future and are due to implement the planned supporter advisory board that will truly give an extra voice in the key decisions affecting the club.
> 
> This will be an independent body with a direct voice to influence and suggest on key areas such as the stadium move, kit design and all fan-based issues. You can email supporterpanel@westhamunited.co.uk to find out more.
> 
> Rest assured, as a club run by fans for fans, we know we have access to the best possible focus group in the dialogue we are able to have with you and all of our decisions will be guided by you. Please contact the club at any time should you want further information. We also appreciate that the Olympic Stadium is not the only matter occupying you and these issues will also be addressed via the consultation panel. In respect of the Stadium Season Ticket holders and members can also expect to receive a full information pack in the coming weeks once we move to the next stage.



As an habitual cynic I take it all with a pinch of salt but they are making all the right noises, at least.  Apparently supporter tours will start after the Mayor and Govt have ratified.

There's a link here that repeats it all

http://www.whufc.com/page/Olympics/0,,12562~2295467,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Feb 17, 2011)

intresting reading.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 18, 2011)

will no one think of the orient!

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110218/football-for-all-launched_2236884_2296342

Gollivan been pimpin since been pimpin since been pimpin.

dave


dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2011)

apparently upson is out for the rest of the season which will mean he will never wear a west ham shirt again.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 21, 2011)

4-0 so far, just think, if we're rellegated we'll get lots of games like this!


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 21, 2011)

4-1 now, we're going to lose 5-4 i know it


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 21, 2011)

and last kick of the game gets sears a goal.  so stoke...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2011)

if only that was worth three points and a better goal difference. 

So then liverpool.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2011)

I went last night. It was good! Even first half, comedy 2nd from carlton, great one from der hammer and ridiculous defending for their one. It didn't feel like the 5th round of the cup, which is maybe why we played alright - no pressure and the crowd were a lot more relaxed.

I was sat next to a load of mexicans who cheered barrera every time he touched the ball, which was funny.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2011)

Just watched the highlights, Lol at carltons first but great strike for the 2nd.

Noble seemed to be involved in all the goals as usual.

Im convinced we should play barca formation against liverpool with thier wing backs.  Ba and obinha on the foward flanks, piquoone/cole up top. Parker anchoring, noble and hitz in the centre.

It makes sense.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 22, 2011)

Think Obinna still crocked . Ba really looks like he could make a real difference  up front , he was unlucky not to score last night , he has got the look of a player who really wants the ball , hustling the whole time and he seems to have real pace for a guy with dodgy knee,  Coles second made up for his third comical goal of the season .


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 22, 2011)

How Carlton Cole didn't go to Soth Africa last summer I'll never know . . .


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=125179


----------



## mattie (Feb 23, 2011)

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6773380,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2011)

seeing as neither of em are in our squad why not.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2011)

that would be good news.


----------



## mattie (Feb 23, 2011)

I see why Pompey are in even worse shape than us.  bungpuss combined with a chairman who thinks McCarthy and Illunga represent salvation.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2011)

eh wednesday want em.


----------



## mattie (Feb 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> eh wednesday want em.


 
Mandaric.

He's on English club no.3

I wonder who McCarthy and Illunga's agents are/is?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2011)

illunga = firsteleven ISM   (Franjo Vranjkovic)

benny =  	ExtraTime S.L.

http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/  is an amazing site.


dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> illunga = firsteleven ISM   (Franjo Vranjkovic)
> 
> benny =  	ExtraTime S.L.
> 
> ...





I was hoping 'arry had registered them with 'er indoors.

eta: that was a touch abstract - I was hoping there was some link, no matter how tenuous, to bungpuss, so I could rattle on about it for weeks on end.  There isn't, which is disappointing.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2011)

Dylan Tombides that 17 year old aussie striker we picked up a few years back seems to doing well.

Keen etc are praising him quite a lot in the reserves, keep seeing his name mentioned.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2011)

Until about 10.00 last night I had Blackpool as a near certainty to finish below you lot.


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for that.  So did I.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2011)

I sill have every confidence in us finishing above blackpool.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, that's two relegation slots filled.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2011)

Good goal from Parker, that.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bluestreak (Feb 27, 2011)

that old devil hope rears is ugly head again.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see Pigeon and Gary doing the biz.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2011)

Gwarn Hammers


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 27, 2011)

Back up to third. Nose bleed time.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 27, 2011)

woo yeah


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 27, 2011)

well done


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2011)

brilliant.  That has been a fucking long time coming.  

I am very happy.  I can't stand Liverpool, about time we beat them.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 27, 2011)

Has 'King Kenny' been sacked yet?


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 28, 2011)

watched the highlights on MOTD and it didnt really do us justice , that was the performance of the season and far sweeter than the Man Utd drubbing , it was probably the first time we have had first choice players in every position and what a difference it made , one swallow and all that but optimism rising again . The more I see of Ba the better he gets , he works hard , very hard off the ball , more than once he forced errors from daudling defenders .


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 28, 2011)

tommers said:


> brilliant.  That has been a fucking long time coming.
> 
> I am very happy.  I can't stand Liverpool, about time we beat them.


 
^ This x 1000


----------



## chieftain (Feb 28, 2011)

tommers said:


> brilliant.  That has been a fucking long time coming.
> 
> I am very happy.  I can't stand Liverpool, about time we beat them.


 
What a great result for you lot, dont forget Liverpool "live our dreams!"


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2011)

Good good.

Stoke next, I hope and pray Upson makes that one as well.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 28, 2011)

It was a bit of a surprise to see him on the pitch considering some reports had him out for the season , we just cant seem to keep a bloody clean sheet though .


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> It was a bit of a surprise to see him on the pitch considering some reports had him out for the season , we just cant seem to keep a bloody clean sheet though .


 
Yep, it seemed a very quick recovery from a season-ending injury.

I'm not Upson's biggest fan, but he's by some distance our best defender against target men.  Reid and Da Costa scare me, and Tomknis is a good player but more of a predict-and-intercept sort.


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2011)

For anyone with a few quid spare, ickle Jonjo completed his charity walk for the Bobby Moore foundation.

http://www.justgiving.com/fornannyandbobby

His nan died of bowel cancer, the same nastiness that got Sir Bobby, hence his walk from Wembley to UP is for 'nanny and bobby'.  

Bless the little lad.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2011)

Up to a point a game average . . .


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2011)

thats survival by the skin of our teeth orm that is(well apart from the time we went down on 41 points like)

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 1, 2011)

My predictions.

Stoke ( H ) 3 points
Spuds ( A ) 0 ponts
ManU  ( H ) 0 Points
Bolton  ( A ) 0 points
Villa     ( H ) 3 points
Chels  ( A ) 0 points
Man C ( A ) 0 points
Blackburn ( H ) 1 point
Wgan  ( A ) 1 point
Sunderland ( H ) 3 points 

total 39 points , will 39 will keep us up ? We may snag an odd point from the better teams but we are also likely to drop from the others ..........

Whatever I can see the last game against Sunderland being shit or Bust .

Anyone else care to make  the predictions ?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Best I can see it's mostly about the end-of-season effect - relegation teams getting perverse results against teams they shouldn't, some do some don't, some do at home, some do away, etc.

Smiler didn't do so well with that at Pompey, though he has Parker now to deliver the Chuchillian stuff.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 1, 2011)

blackburn home should be three points, we almost always beat them! I believe i'm right in saying we have taken more points off of them then anyone else in the prem. Villa and stoke i'm less confident us picking up anything off. I have us between 38-41 points at the end of the season.

I reckon we have a good chance as we are scoring. Which tends to be enough to pick up the points this time of the season. We shall see.

Brum should be afraid! At the moment i have them, wolves and wigan getting relegated with west brom and us just above the line.



dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 1, 2011)

In spite of the Spurs victory I still think Blackpool will be down there too with a couple to go


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking like a last day of the season job to me; posts, crossbars, dodgy offsides, disallowed goals, deflections galore. And that's just Carlton Cole.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Brum should be afraid!


they're two points above you with two games in hand and a morale lifting cup success under their belts.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 1, 2011)

Could easily lose their focus though. Because having watched them for 90 minutes against us they really are fucking cack. It's taken Zigic and Martins 4 games(?) together to manage a knock down leading to a shot on goal? It's not as if Birmingham don't play that style already. But then again you could say the same for West Ham.


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2011)

I think we're finally coming good at the right time.  That win against Liverpool wasn't lucky, it wasn't because they played shit - we played well.  For the first time this season we put out pretty much our first choice team and it showed.  We finally had some full backs, Hitzlsperger and Ba look like they'll make a difference, and the bottom of the table is really tight.  I think everybody up to Stoke need to be a bit worried.  Bottom clubs are picking up results and I wouldn't discount Blackburn or Fulham getting dragged into it. 

It might be too little too late but it would be a real shame if we did go down cos Sunday showed us that actually this team can be decent - just a pity they haven't showed it in the first 2/3 of the season.  We've got a tough run in, I can't see us getting anything from Chelsea, Bolton or Man City away... but everything else I reckon we're in with a shout of a point or 3.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 1, 2011)

discokermit said:


> they're two points above you with two games in hand and a morale lifting cup success under their belts.


 
Its worth baring in mind that games in hand are normally  playing a team in europe. its not like having games in hand at ther top of the table. Can't be arsed to work out who thier games in hand are against but i wouldnt be shocked if its chelsea and liverpool, which probabley means they will remain two points ahead of us, and Brum can't score(its been thier problem for a couple of seasons). Also had one of thier best centre backs injured for the season and its my understanding johnson is playing through a load of niggles, if he is out they have real problems.

Also have i mentioned they don't score may goals.


dave


----------



## discokermit (Mar 1, 2011)

their goal difference is six better than yours as well. they might not score much but they aren't conceding much either.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah this is very true but I would much prefer to be conceeding a fair few but scoring a few more then grinding out one nils and nil nils and biting my nails off, every danm game.

In ba ba black sheep we trust! Oh and god's own captain obviously.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all getting a bit real now.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12632278

A nice, shiny new stadium.  With plenty of warming up space for the footballers.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 3, 2011)

apparently orient will sue everyone in sight.

I look forward to seeing more detailed plans of the stadium.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 3, 2011)

> With particular reference to Leyton Orient, full consideration was given to a letter written by its chairman, Barry Hearn, to the Premier League prior to the board meeting at which the decision was taken."
> 
> The letter outlined Hearn's preference for Tottenham, said the statement, and that he had enclosed a copy of a separate letter written to Spurs chairman in which he wished him "all success for the prospective move".



http://www.teamtalk.com/league-one/6790663/Hearn-hurt-by-Olympic-decision

what the hell?

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> http://www.teamtalk.com/league-one/6790663/Hearn-hurt-by-Olympic-decision
> 
> what the hell?
> 
> dave



  Busted.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.whufc.com/staticFiles/a7/6d/0,,12562~159143,00.pdf

Accounts here by the way.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 3, 2011)

read half of it got bored. what are exceptional expenses when they are at home? 

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> read half of it got bored. what are exceptional expenses when they are at home?
> 
> dave



God knows.  I can't see how they get from a small operating profit before player sales to a £20.6 million loss.  I did look up what "amortisation" meant once but I've forgotten and I'm not doing it again.

Wages are down, they've stuck money in, we're still paying Sheff Utd.  I'm less bothered than I was when I thought we were going into administration.


----------



## mattie (Mar 3, 2011)

tommers said:


> God knows.  I can't see how they get from a small operating profit before player sales to a £20.6 million loss.  I did look up what "amortisation" meant once but I've forgotten and I'm not doing it again.
> 
> Wages are down, they've stuck money in, we're still paying Sheff Utd.  I'm less bothered than I was when I thought we were going into administration.


 
'Amortisation' in a football club's accounts basically means "we've no real idea how to account for the value of our players, but we need to make passing reference to the fact we paid something for them".

All we want to know is, are ticket prices likely to go up or down?  That's never in the fucking accounts.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> All we want to know is, are ticket prices likely to go up or down?  That's never in the fucking accounts.



Don't you pay attention to Barry Hearn?



I hang on his every word.


----------



## mattie (Mar 3, 2011)

tommers said:


> Don't you pay attention to Barry Hearn?
> 
> 
> 
> I hang on his every word.


 
He took his team to Las Vegas.  Enough said.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I'd forgotten Wet Sham's wage bill in 2010 was bigger than Tottenham's, but it's been a pleasure knowing it again.

I wonder if the Porn Kings will do what you see in some of those old Eastern European grounds with a running track and let people park there. Maybe thet could even flog a few decent one-owner-good-runners during half time?


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I think I'd forgotten Wet Sham's wage bill in 2010 was bigger than Tottenham's, but it's been a pleasure knowing it again.
> 
> I wonder if the Porn Kings will do what you see in some of those old Eastern European grounds with a running track and let people park there. Maybe thet could even flog a few decent one-owner-good-runners during half time?


 
It's sadly what happens when you don't pay big transfer fees, what with football seemingly infested by persons utterly transfixed by money.

Regarding the stadium, bit saddened to see us head that way but it's better than knocking it down.  On that note, Levy having any more joy destroying some protected buildings?  Negotiator par excellence.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2011)

long empty falling down former doss houes you mean. Yep, they're vital to the fabric of Tottenham High Road.

/not feeling "physically sick"


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> long empty falling down former doss houes you mean. Yep, they're vital to the fabric of Tottenham High Road.
> 
> /not feeling "physically sick"


 
English Heritage seem, for some reason, to disagree.  Still, you have to break a few eggs to increase Levy's equity, don't you?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2011)

EH have stated several reasons.

Wet Sham will be giving the alotment owners their plots back at the stadium I presume? Etc etc, etc. Pointless  conversation.


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

back on topic, Etherington is apparently fit after having his jaw reset and having got over the subsequent back problems.  

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8729_6790949,00.html

I'm at a bit of a loss to see the connection, but recall some mad rumours about Gabbidon having similar issues.

I reckon he'll give Jacobsen a tough time.


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> EH have stated several reasons.
> 
> Wet Sham will be giving the alotment owners their plots back at the stadium I presume? Etc etc, etc. Pointless  conversation.


 
Levy's done a great job negotiating, credit where credit's due.

(Not sure what you're getting at with allotment owners.  I await the next instalment of your frankly baffling support of Levy's bid at world domination at the expense of every other party with some semblance of interest.)


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> back on topic, Etherington is apparently fit after having his jaw reset and having got over the subsequent back problems.
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8729_6790949,00.html
> 
> ...



nah gabbs was an adobinal issue.

Im not expecting much change from stoke. Just hoping ba ba black sheep will have something to proove aginst them.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2011)

There were rumours about gabbs that said it was dental problems.

We'll beat stoke. Trust.


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> There were rumours about gabbs that said it was dental problems.
> 
> We'll beat stoke. Trust.


 
I'm not sure I trust quite enough to put any money it, but I'm pretty confident there will be a fair few goals.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2011)

if there are a fair few goals we will win. Im more worried about elbows, throw ins, shawcross(just for the recored i fucking detest that man, premiership defender my arse) damaging someone and a scrappy one nil to to stoke.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> if there are a fair few goals we will win. Im more worried about elbows, throw ins, shawcross(just for the recored i fucking detest that man, premiership defender my arse) damaging someone and a scrappy one nil to to stoke.
> 
> 
> dave



We'll murderate 'em.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> Levy's done a great job negotiating, credit where credit's due.
> 
> (Not sure what you're getting at with allotment owners.  I await the next instalment of your frankly baffling support of Levy's bid at world domination at the expense of every other party with some semblance of interest.)


 
You're still trying to pretend there is some moral dimension to what Tottenham are doing at WHL (based on EH stuff you don't know anything about and didn't know about it at all until I mentioned it) as compared to Wet Sham at the Olympic Park.

Unlike the leasehold shambles at Stratford, any stadium at WHL will not be based on hundreds of compulsory purchase orders of small and medium sized businesses and destroyed community property and projects - not to mention £400 million of gov subsidy for a stadium completely unsuitable for football, so please leave out the moral tone and the "physically sick" nonsense.


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You're still trying to pretend there is some moral dimension to what Tottenham are doing at WHL (based on EH stuff you don't know anything about and didn't know about it at all until I mentioned it) as compared to Wet Sham at the Olympic Park.
> 
> Unlike the leasehold shambles at Stratford, any stadium at WHL will not be based on hundreds of compulsory purchase orders of small and medium sized businesses and destroyed community property and projects - not to mention £400 million of gov subsidy for a stadium completely unsuitable for football, so please leave out the moral tone and the "physically sick" nonsense.





Yes, West Ham built the Olympic Stadium.  Well done.  As with many West Ham fans, I'd actually rather we didn't move, but if it's there and otherwise empty (or prime candidate to be demolished to make way for a different type of stadium - oops, sorry, bogus media narrative) I'm not quite sure what this whole moral conundrum you're wrestling with actually is.  A cynic might suspect you're flailing for some mud to fling.  

Barry Hearn's complaints I've a little bit of time for, I'm a little bit surprised some sort of groundshare couldn't have been worked out, but he does shoot himself in the foot a little by saying he'd have been happy with spuds moving in.  Does it hurt him having a PL team moving a bit closer to his team's ground or not?

Surely even you, the most financially concerned football fan I've ever corresponded with, thought Levy's proposal to knock a brand new stadium down was more than a little bit much?


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyway - we're 2-0 up.  I would not like to draw any conclusions from this until the final whistle has blown.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> Anyway - we're 2-0 up.  I would not like to draw any conclusions from this until the final whistle has blown.


 
I can't see Stoke coming back from that. It's in the bag for you, defiantly. 


(dandred jinx is on)


----------



## discokermit (Mar 5, 2011)

stoke have been shit lately.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I can't see Stoke coming back from that. It's in the bag for you, defiantly.
> 
> 
> (dandred jinx is on)





Fuck me, we are playing well at the minute.  Lots of teams getting dragged into it now.  I'd worry if I was Blackburn.

Spurs up next and then Man Utd at home - would I be getting a bit over-enthusiastic to think we might get at least a point out of them?


probably.


----------



## mattie (Mar 6, 2011)

tommers said:


> Fuck me, we are playing well at the minute.  Lots of teams getting dragged into it now.  I'd worry if I was Blackburn.
> 
> Spurs up next and then Man Utd at home - would I be getting a bit over-enthusiastic to think we might get at least a point out of them?
> 
> ...




I'm not sure we'll get many more clean sheets, but we're worth a few goals ourselves now.  I'd rather get the wins than a handful of bore-draws.  And we've finally got some subs who can change a game.  Robbie Keane to come back as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> Surely even you, the most financially concerned football fan I've ever corresponded with, thought Levy's proposal to knock a brand new stadium down was more than a little bit much?


 
Much? Much, if you're suggesting a moral or ethical dimension then obviously no, business is entirely amoral. Levy doesn't fuck about; he will get max possible income from the new stadium design, wring every penny out of it. And his judgement was - as it has been everywhere else in the world re Olympic stadiums - you can't do that with an athletics stadium, you need a stadium tailored to the job.

I think everyone understands the athletics stadium is a white elephant that Wet Sham are bailing the gov out of to their own long-term cost.

Anyway . .  football.


----------



## mattie (Mar 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Much? Much, if you're suggesting a moral or ethical dimension then obviously no, business is entirely amoral. Levy doesn't fuck about; he will get max possible income from the new stadium design, wring every penny out of it. And his judgement was - as it has been everywhere else in the world re Olympic stadiums - you can't do that with an athletics stadium, you need a stadium tailored to the job.
> 
> I think everyone understands the athletics stadium is a white elephant that Wet Sham are bailing the gov out of to their own long-term cost.
> 
> Anyway . .  football.


 
What seems to be continually escaping you is that Levy hasn't actually managed to get his way.  He appears to be awesome when he holds all of the cards, and hapless when he doesn't.  The two are linked; screwing people over for minimal benefit is all very well and good if you won't have to deal with them (or others who take note of their treatment) in the future.

I can't speak for you but I'd rather not be associated with such behaviour, but I suppose us punters don't exactly call the shots.

Feel free to talk about the football.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2011)

You seem to live in a Victorian novel when it comes to business, not that I know what you're specifically referring to anyway. Yes, football.


----------



## mattie (Mar 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You seem to live in a Victorian novel when it comes to business, not that I know what you're specifically referring to anyway. Yes, football.


 
You seem to equate supporting a football club with managing your shares portfolio.  It's why I've fallen out of love with football, because I've got no idea who it represents any more.


----------



## mattie (Mar 8, 2011)

KUMB are saying we're renovating Chadwell Heath.   Weren't we planning on some new facilities elsewhere, with Chadwell Heath being 'The Academy' or whatever managementspeak we use for the youth teams?

Chadwell Heath is pretty poor.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

i think it needs renovating for the yoots anyway. Its quite old skool.

Allegedly napoli are sniffing around or young keeper setch. Hopefully we tell them to go spin i reckon he is going to be class in a few years from what i have seen of him thus far. He may well take over from green when he retires/we shoot him.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

If it helps, I'm sure I read somewhere Kieron Dyer's contract is finally up this summer.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

yes! upson is also out of contract and leaving as will gabidon. Annoyingly boa morte still has another year.


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If it helps, I'm sure I read somewhere Kieron Dyer's contract is finally up this summer.


 
What a waste of a career that's been, and I do wonder what advice and treatment he was given that failed signally to keep him unbroken.  I recall stories that Dean Ashton paid for his own medical services because he didn't trust the one provided for him, which is pretty fucking mental - aside from doing the decent, I'd have thought protecting your central assets would be the single most critical thing for a football club.

I appreciate some players have debilitating injuries or conditions - King and Woodgate would be up there with Ferdinand as first-choice England CBs if they could stay fit, and Mickey Owen's hamstrings sadly haven't lasted the course - but Dyer just seems to go from one problem to the next.


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yes! upson is also out of contract and leaving as will gabidon. Annoyingly boa morte still has another year.


 
Upson seems to have pulled his finger out a bit, but Gabbs seems to struggle a bit - not sure if he's fully over the injury.

We need a centre-half who's good in the air, Tomkins is competent but no more in that role, and although Da Costa has springs in his heels he seems to get muscled out a bit too easily.  Upson's been the man so far.

Boa Morte gets more slapstick with every passing season.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

tomkins is great in the air for attacking corners not so much without a run up. Gabbs is just getting old and was never more then a competentish prem defender anyway.

Upson has already said he is leaving. My guess would be to spurs.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> tomkins is great in the air for attacking corners not so much without a run up. Gabbs is just getting old and was never more then a competentish prem defender anyway.
> 
> Upson has already said he is leaving. My guess would be to spurs.
> 
> dave



We've known Upson's leaving for nigh on the whole season, but I've no idea who we've got to replace his strength in the air.  I wondered if Ben-Haim was the one they had in mind, I think he's not the greatest footballer I've seen but is at least powerful and doesn't get bullied.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2011)

We'll have to wait and see and it all depends on which division we're in....  Isn't there some contract dispute with TBH?  He might not want to come back


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

think the issue was between him and pompey rather then us, but i will be pissed off if we can't do better then that.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

I have recurring nightmares about Kovac filling in at CB, so I'd take Ben-Haim if he was on offer.  I will admit that's setting the bar pretty low though.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

nah spector would fill in, koavc would require a bout of lasagne related poisoning.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2011)

Spector should never play in defence again.  Mainly because he is a cult hero in midfield.  If he started playing in defence then I'd go back to thinking he was rubbish.


He's the new Christian Dailly, football genius.

oh, and you were being harsh on LBM back there.  He's another one.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

but i hate him(boa not the legend that is john spector)


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2011)

Well then you are wrong Dave.

He's not the most gifted but at least he gets stuck in and actually seems to give a shit.  And sometimes he is quite funny.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2011)

but he is overpaid and shit and often injured and barely gets in the team even when fit and he is shit.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> but he is overpaid and shit and often injured and barely gets in the team even when fit and he is shit.
> 
> dave



Dave, you can't base your like or dislike of footballers on whether they are any good at football.

Look at Tomas Repka.


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

Are we talking about Boa Morte or Spector?


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> nah spector would fill in, koavc would require a bout of lasagne related poisoning.
> 
> dave


 
*screams*


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't forget lads; 19.30 ITV1 - don't be late. Bring cans and pizza.


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't forget lads; 19.30 ITV1 - don't be late. Bring cans and pizza.


 
You know, I'd actually quite like to watch it with a spud, not convinced they'll will win the day but they certainly like to keep it interesting.  An emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got the hankies ready. Which ever way it goes.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2011)

tommers said:


> Dave, you can't base your like or dislike of footballers on whether they are any good at football.
> 
> Look at Tomas Repka.


 
I loved thomas repka once he had changed to rb! I don't base it on quality there ar other factors.

Like i said, always injured over paid AND shit, fuck boa morte.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2011)

collison has started light training.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 11, 2011)

And Dyer's off on loan to Ipswich.

Expect him to come back in a number of pieces, poor sod.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2011)

I really doubt they will be paying his wages somehow!

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2011)

Putting himself in the shop window.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 11, 2011)

Three of the nicest people I know are West Ham fans. Coincidence?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 11, 2011)

yes.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2011)

Who's Dyer going to work for in Ipswich. SportsDirect or someone?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2011)

rumour has it that dyer broke his foot and tore his hamstring getting out of the taxi and is now coming back to the boelyn.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2011)

winner winner victor obinha and robbie keane are both in the squad for stoke game


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Three of the nicest people I know are West Ham fans. Coincidence?


 
Ah, thanks mate. I feel like me, dave & mattie hardly know you but that's a really lovely thing to say.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2011)

tommers said:


> , we're still paying Sheff Utd.



fat fucking lot of good it's doing them, as well.  i'm going to have a special laugh at their expense when they're relegated again.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> Ah, thanks mate. I feel like me, dave & mattie hardly know you but that's a really lovely thing to say.


 
Don't worry it's not you, tho I'm sure you're all lovely! But it does seem to be true that Hammers fans are nicer people. Comes from following a proper club I spose.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

Good old fashioned cup tie this.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

Scott Parker's 360 should be put up in the Tate.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

that referee is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously.  An utter fucking disgrace.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2011)

oh well.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2011)

what a shit ref did he get any thing right at any point ever??? I  really wanted to win but don't really care that we lost. Two decent cup runs were nice and a good thing but we have bigger things on our minds.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

He got our goal right, or at least the lino did!

I'm livid dave, I fancied a day at Wembley.  Semi against Bolton, good chance of the final then.  Instead the ref has made sure they got there.  I mean, they played well and they set up the way they should have done last week but when you can be wrestled to the floor and not get a penalty, and up the other end they get one for diving after not even being fucking tackled then it makes things tricky.

What was ferguson saying about strong refs the other day?  Pulis has so obviously gone in there at half time.  It was blatant.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

oh, and I'm sure Ethers' welcome will be just as "warm" next time he comes to the Boleyn, the bailed out, shit at gambling, diving, slaphead little cunt.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

last one for me.  Look at what happens to Spector.

That player has been told to deliberately do that.  That's part of their free kick routine, wrestle the player on the end of the wall out of the way.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 14, 2011)

tommers said:


> last one for me.  Look at what happens to Spector.
> 
> That player has been told to deliberately do that.  That's part of their free kick routine, wrestle the player on the end of the wall out of the way.



Christ, that was a disgrace. Just another reason to hope Bolton beat them in the semis.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 14, 2011)

I did like rob green going for the roy caroll manouver! To be honest i don't think the ref had any real baring on the final result stoke were slightly better then us. He just got absolutely everything wrong at every point in the game.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2011)

Stoke were certainly a lot better than they were last week, they got at us, never gave us time.  I'm not sitting here saying we would have definitely won but for the ref, but it does make life fucking difficult.

And call me naive but I never realised that Stoke were quite so um.... professional or cute or whatever other word commentators want to use instead of cheats.  They are set up to commit fouls in order to score.  That comes from Pulis, not the players.  They did it for both of their goals.  I'm sure he'd say it's all part of the game. 

I've gone right off him.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah a really really dirty team, just constantly little niggly cheating things.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep, a lot of the old Wimbledom about them.

This weekend might be another good time to play us - the lunchtime after the CL draw for the last 8. Or not.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2011)

who's injured for you lot LC?  is Bale back?  I guess Lennon will be playing.....  I'm not expecting anything but we're got a chance of sneaking a point if we turn up and give it a go.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Lennon is fit, Bale's back is in and out so he's likely but not def. 

Afaik, there are injuries elsewhere in midfield but there are plenty of options, on probs up front, same old story at centre back - pick a couple of names out of a hat.

Would take 4-0.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Lennon is fit, Bale's back is in and out so he's likely but not def.
> 
> Afaik, there are injuries elsewhere in midfield but there are plenty of options, on probs up front, same old story at centre back - pick a couple of names out of a hat.
> 
> Would take 4-0.



we won't score 4.

probably 3.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Presumably a hattrick by Carlton Comedy Cole.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Presumably a hattrick by Carlton Comedy Cole.



Nah.  Spector to bag the lot.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 15, 2011)

nah your lb will score one for us


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 15, 2011)

tbh, i'm looking at the next three games and i'm thinking, spuds and man u, can we get a point there?  and then bolton, who are a bogey team for us. we already looked like we're losing momentum at stoke.... eek.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep, it's looking grim. Very grim. Grim, grim, grim.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2011)

Would be even grimmer but for those 3 points we took off you at the Boleyn.

God knows where we'd be without them.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 15, 2011)

oh god there going to so many cliches frm the commentators/pundits aren't there.

tossers

dave


----------



## Bomber (Mar 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> He got our goal right, or at least the lino did!
> 
> I'm livid dave, I fancied a day at Wembley.  Semi against Bolton, good chance of the final then.  Instead the ref has made sure they got there.  I mean, they played well and they set up the way they should have done last week but when you can be wrestled to the floor and not get a penalty, and up the other end they get one for diving after not even being fucking tackled then it makes things tricky.
> 
> What was ferguson saying about strong refs the other day?  Pulis has so obviously gone in there at half time.  It was blatant.


 
Well it was a handball all this shit about lino's with sun in their eyes !! FFS! We missed the penalty anyway ! You lost, try & stay up, you're the only half decent team in London !


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2011)

What's your opinion on Pulis coaching the team to rugby tackle opposing players out of the wall Bomber?  I'm genuinely interested.

Part of the game?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting/curious news yesterday from the Wellcome Trust:



> It is understood that Wellcome is willing to pay £1billion to acquire the majority of the 513-acre park in Stratford, including land occupied by the main Olympics Stadium, the aquatics centre and the media centre.



Great organisation  . . . but where are the Borough in all of this  . . . 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/83...billion-to-buy-the-500-acre-Olympic-Park.html


eta - The Guardian has a better piece on this:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/mar/17/wellcome-trust-bid-olympic-park


----------



## chieftain (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow Hammers.. GGGRRRRRRRR 

COYS


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Tomorrow Hammers.. GGGRRRRRRRR
> 
> COYS


 
you're not venturing a prediction for the score then?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2011)

tbf, anything can happen. I sense a not entirely rational experience.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont get that article are they saying we might not get the stadium after all that?

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i dont get that article are they saying we might not get the stadium after all that?
> 
> dave



It's as clear as mud.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2011)

who do we get to sue?


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> who do we get to sue?


 
Ourselves, probably.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2011)

take us to the cleaners!


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it just changes who the landlord would be.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah thats kinda how i read it, hence the confusion.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think it just changes who the landlord would be.


 
Get Boris and Lord Coe out of the loop.  Excellent.


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> take us to the cleaners!


 
We'd probably lose the court case, and have to pay our own costs twice.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> What's your opinion on Pulis coaching the team to rugby tackle opposing players out of the wall Bomber?  I'm genuinely interested.
> 
> Part of the game?



 West Ham stupid enough not to get someone behind them in the wall? Part of the game ? Pulis won't have coached Huth anything he didn't already learn playing for Germany .... that sort of thing goes on all through football .........


----------



## mattie (Mar 19, 2011)

Bomber said:


> West Ham stupid enough not to get someone behind them in the wall? Part of the game ? Pulis won't have coached Huth anything he didn't already learn playing for Germany .... that sort of thing goes on all through football .........


 

If they're going to get barged out of the way, it doesn't really matter where defenders stand.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2011)

Bomber said:


> West Ham stupid enough not to get someone behind them in the wall? Part of the game ? Pulis won't have coached Huth anything he didn't already learn playing for Germany .... that sort of thing goes on all through football .........



Eh?  That doesn't make sense.  "Not to get someone behind them in the wall"   I don't get it.  Do you mean not have somebody in the way of the ball?  He was in the way, until Huth pulled him out of the way.  That's the point.

And I don't ever remember seeing Germany do it like that.  Yeah, you have people in the wall that move to leave a gap, but I've never seen somebody actually pull another player bodily out of the way.  Or at least I've never seen somebody do it and not get a foul given.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2011)

anyway...  what do you reckon for today?  I think Piq is injured.  Jacobsen back in?  Tomkins to the middle and Da Costa on the bench?  O'Neil back in midfield... but I don't know if Ba is fit yet.  If he isn't then it might be Obinna and Cole up front...


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/mar/19/the-secret-footballer-gambling

Those stories sound familiar 

Poisonous ted, that diving slaphead from the other day and the silver fox.  Interesting, sounds like this secret footballer might have used to be a Hammer.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2011)

hmm  i wonder which mathew etherington and teedy sheringham this could possoibly be about.

I genuinely have no idea.

I refuse to predict anything about today at all. Other then robbie keane won't score.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got the in-laws down, they really hate bad language so I'll not be watching the game.

I think it's unlikely to end well, although Da Costa and Tomkins have decent enough pace to not get shown up by the speedsters I think Crouch could cause carnage.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2011)

green
jacobsen
da costa
upson
bridge

o'neil
gods captain
hitz
noble

cole
ba

that is our strating line up that is.

dave


----------



## Balbi (Mar 19, 2011)

what a fucking save from green


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm at work and have just had a meeting with a client so haven't seen any of the game.  Looking forward to MOTD.  2 clean sheets in 2 games.  Apparently Spurs are an attacking team.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2011)

tommers said:


> Apparently Spurs are an attacking team.



That was frustrating, almost as frustrating as Carlton Cole in front of goal!


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> That was frustrating, almost as frustrating as Carlton Cole in front of goal!



Mate, think yourself lucky you don't have to watch him every week!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

luckily we don't even have to see him every week these days.

he must be at the very most 4th choice striker.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 21, 2011)

God bless Jermaine Defoe, sympathy miss in front of an open goal.  He loves us really.  That, or he really has no left foot.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

mattie said:


> God bless Jermaine Defoe, sympathy miss in front of an open goal.  He loves us really.  That, or he really has no left foot.



I saw it described as a "guilt-edged chance".

I thought that was pretty appropriate.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2011)

mattie said:


> God bless Jermaine Defoe, sympathy miss in front of an open goal.  He loves us really.  That, or he really has no left foot.


 
The latter...


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2011)

the bastard scored two unbelievable goals against us then misses absolute sitters against west ham. little shit.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2011)

discokermit said:


> the bastard scored two unbelievable goals against us then misses absolute sitters against west ham. little shit.


 
  You've got a long way to go before you have as many reasons to hate Mini Judas as we do.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 22, 2011)

or his agent anyway. I still blame the agent, he was only young and no where near as high as paul ince on the cuntatude scale.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> or his agent anyway. I still blame the agent, he was only young and no where near as high as paul ince on the cuntatude scale.
> 
> dave



Careful dave.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2011)

I have this recurring dream about West Ham.  Well, it's probably not really about West Ham but it takes place at the Boleyn.  I dream that I am at the ground and the match has kicked off.  I'm in a kind of balcony terrace thing, like at the Globe.  It's really busy with people all shouting but when I look over the barrier there's nobody on the pitch.  Then I realise that I'm looking at the training pitch and that the actual match is going on at another part of the ground and that it's a kind of complex of different pitches and levels.  And then I think "oh, it's this dream again".  So I fight my way through all the people to the proper pitch and then I can kind of see the match in my head.

Anyway, we were playing Chelsea and we won 3-1.

So I reckon we're going to beat Man Utd this week.  Probably 3-1.


I think I might have also had this dream about Gillingham at one point.  Which is stupid cos Priestfield is tiny.


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 28, 2011)

best odds 40 - 1 Paddy Power


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 30, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> best odds 40 - 1 Paddy Power



Cut to 35 - 1 , have you been telling all your mates about this ?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 30, 2011)

one of my mates has a quid or two on it.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried to bet on it with William Hill last night but I need to actually call them to register a new card.  Like on a phone.  What is this, 1986?

Then I thought I should use an intro offer.  Who's got the best one?



We're only about 3/1 to win?  That doesn't seem like great odds to me.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2011)

bout right to be honest, man united have no centre backs and are in shit form.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> bout right to be honest, man united have no centre backs and are in shit form.
> 
> 
> dave



vidic is back.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2011)

oh   I reckon someone needs to step up and write torres on the back of his shirt so that he gets sent off.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> I tried to bet on it with William Hill last night but I need to actually call them to register a new card.  Like on a phone.  What is this, 1986?
> 
> Then I thought I should use an intro offer.  Who's got the best one?
> 
> ...



Only Corals still offering 40 - 1 others now 33s , Coral giving a free £ 20 to your £20 or equiv 80 - 1 , 

Ba 8 -1 first scorer , 5 Man U players ahead of him


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2011)

Excellent.  I'll stick it on at Coral's.

The only bit of this that is worrying me is that... dreams aren't reliable predictors of actual events, it's a title-chasing Man Utd in the run in to the end of the season and in the dream we were playing Chelsea at Upton Park (which i think we've already lost?)

Apart from that though, it's a certainty. 



  I just checked the result when we played Chelsea at home.  We lost 3-1.    I think I've seen where the dream came from.  Maybe I'll hold back.


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=125251

Seen this yet ?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2011)

> The pub’s owner told us “we will need to get the pub on to the new site by August 2012 to take advantage of the influx of sports fans, as well as those who like synchronised swimming


nice!

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2011)

very good.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2011)

I got an e-mail from Mark Noble 



> Coming just before St. George's Day on 23 April and the Royal Wedding on 29 April, it's great that the club and SBOBET will be helping fans to show their colours with pride with special patriotic West Ham flags being given out at the game to support the Bobby Moore Fund and raise awareness of their cause.



  I love this club sometimes.


----------



## mattie (Apr 1, 2011)

What's a patriotic West Ham flag, I wonder?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2011)

a union jack with bobby moore's face on it, obviously.

dave


----------



## mattie (Apr 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> a union jack with bobby moore's face on it, obviously.
> 
> dave


 
That sounds a touch Sid James to me.


----------



## mattie (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2011)

ooh ooh ohhh. Jack collison is in the reserve team squad for the man united match today.

Welsh football is saved!!!!!!

dave


----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 1, 2011)

mattie said:


>


 
The great Solly Cohen (Sid James) was born and raised in South Africa.


----------



## mattie (Apr 1, 2011)

Ungrateful said:


> The great Solly Cohen (Sid James) was born and raised in South Africa.


 
Good for him.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2011)

2-0 up against the Mancs. Keep up the good work. Will teach Ferguson to start with my fantasy captain on the bench!


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 2, 2011)

You should've known better, big eej


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 2, 2011)

big eejit said:


> 2-0 up against the Mancs. Keep up the good work. Will teach Ferguson to start with my fantasy captain on the bench!


 
I think dandred may have competition in the Jonah stakes.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think dandred may have competition in the Jonah stakes.


 
No chance, Dandred is in a league of his own.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> You should've known better, big eej



And to cap a bad day that fucker Ferguson brings Nani on for the last 2 minutes just to ensure that my fantasy captaincy doesn't pass to another player. Scheissenhausen.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think dandred may have competition in the Jonah stakes.


 
 Looks like a certain 3 points for Liverpool today.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 2, 2011)

big eejit said:


> 2-0 up against the Mancs. Keep up the good work. Will teach Ferguson to start with my fantasy captain on the bench!



Fucking great day!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2011)

thre isn't a chelsea thread on these boards so i shall call them bellends on here

what a shit day of results.

dave


----------



## discokermit (Apr 2, 2011)

at least your goal difference only went down two. wank day.


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2011)

don't forget Arsenal.  Can't even beat bloody blackburn at home.  What the fuck is up with these people?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 3, 2011)

im fairly sure i called them bellends


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 4, 2011)

Weekend results didn`t change things that much really , a win still gets us out of the shit temporarily  . We matched them in the first half but the 2 - 0 lead was a bit flattering , we didnt even play too badly in the second half I thought , when we went 2 up I thought we may have hung on for a draw but we would not have expected to get anything out Saturdays game , our next " must win " is Villa in a couple of weeks I guess. Still think we can avoid the R word , just need Blackpool to continue the way they are .


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, it's worrying that WBA have moved clear but Wigan, Blackburn and Blackpool will do.

We've got to beat Villa, Blackburn and Sunderland at home.  If we can get anything out of  Bolton, Chelsea, Man City and Wigan away then all the better.


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunderland at home last game of the season , if we still need 3 points from that game its going to be just a little bit tense to say the least !


----------



## kained&able (Apr 4, 2011)

anyone know anything about this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...iquionne-Victor-Obinna.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

the way it worded it sounds like our fans???

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, I just read about that in the Standard.  Weird.  And  and  if true.

(And Sullivan's statement is a bit  too.)


----------



## mattie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I never.

Davey boy Sullivan invented the term "heightism".


----------



## kained&able (Apr 4, 2011)

grant band for two games for pointing out that the ref was a bit shit....

and yeah some of our fans ssem ti have said something to the families of piquoone and obinha. i really hope they get banned for lfe.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 5, 2011)

fucksake.  cunts/


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 5, 2011)

I am very surprised and saddened by this , I`ve not heard anything for years that I would consider racist over at Upton Park ( excepting Tottenham fans obviously )


----------



## chieftain (Apr 5, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> I am very surprised and saddened by this , I`ve not heard anything for years that I would consider racist over at Upton Park ( excepting Tottenham fans obviously )



Oh thats Ok then


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope , I didn`t say it was OK did I ? just that I`d heard it , that makes me cringe too . the fucking ignorant idiots who spout it should be banned.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> grant band for two games for pointing out that the ref was a bit shit....
> 
> and yeah some of our fans ssem ti have said something to the families of piquoone and obinha. i really hope they get banned for lfe.


 
I was in our box and we were told to stay inside as Carlton Coles brother went mental and had to be escorted off the premises by security. Going on about racism etc and why the fuck had they let it continue...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2011)

The story i heard is carlton cole's brother tried to hit one of the racists but inexplicably ended up in the car park a good 400m away from his intended target.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

So did one of Kieran Dyer's relations, except they got a hamstring standing up.


We could be here all day . . .


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2011)

one of juliean fubert's relatives was going to complain but was asleep in his seat at the time.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/africa/9447767.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

> "Nothing happened - I do not have any of my family members in England," Obinna told BBC Sport on Tuesday.


LOL


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2011)

The FA have charged Cole with improper conduct following his "immigration are surrounding Wembley" comments on Twitter about the England Ghana match.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2011)

How he didn't go to South Africa . . . .


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> The FA have charged Cole with improper conduct following his "immigration are surrounding Wembley" comments on Twitter about the England Ghana match.


 
im confused as to what he meant or who it was directed at.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuck you west ham. You Fucking twats.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 9, 2011)

we never get anything against bolton but it never stops being annoying.  i mean, look at them, they're shit ffs.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 9, 2011)

right, what's the run in like...

Aston Villa H
Chelsea A
Citeh A
Blackburn H
Wigan A
Sunderland H

Can we get more than six from that lot?  And will that be enough?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 10, 2011)

villa, blackburn, wigan and sunerland are all doable.

we wont win em all but two wins and draw should see us survive.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm painfully unconvinced, sadly.  i bet it comes down to the last day of the season with about five or six teams who could go down.  i'm not sure i can handle that pressure _again_.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2011)

It's going to be a struggle but I never thought we'd get anything from Bolton.  Fuck knows how that "bogey team" thing works but they are definitely ours.

We've got to get points from Villa, Blackburn, Sunderland and Wigan.  It's going to the last day though, i reckon.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

im really hoping we are safe after the wugan game.


----------



## mattie (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, Mad Dog



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13036140.stm


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2011)

D'oh.  Hiding to nothing.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2011)

It's like the 1500m with Ovett and Coe, Ovett is Blackpool and we don't yet know who's going to be Coe on the last bend and just about ease past.


/misty eyed


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

we won our original kit/club colours from a load of villa players by winning a race, and therefore a bet. Hopefully this is an omen.

Silly cocky villa.

dave


----------



## discokermit (Apr 11, 2011)

kained&able said:


> we won our original kit/club colours from a load of villa players by winning a race, and therefore a bet.


ugh. villa cast offs. i'd keep that quiet if i were you.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Did y'all like how we let Villa win just to keep you in the shit?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

discokermit said:


> ugh. villa cast offs. i'd keep that quiet if i were you.


 
actualy one of my favourite football stories.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 12, 2011)

kained&able said:


> actualy one of my favourite football stories.


 
I still love your XL sponsored kit, the fatties looked wicked in it. (To be fair the hand sewn patches looked equally as good to though).


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2011)

mattie said:


> Oh, Mad Dog
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13036140.stm


 
allen's a fucking wanker


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2011)

McCarthy's pissed off at last.

No doubt taking all the pies from the canteen with him.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2011)

Where's he gone?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2011)

freed by mutual consent.

dave


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> Where's he gone?


 
Straight to McDonalds.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2011)

anyone know if sheffield united scum are going to try and sue us when they get relegated again over the weekend?


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2011)

Probably.  They wouldn't be in that division if it wasn't for us / tevez / the london media / the spineless fa / trevor brooking / uncle tom cobley / madonna / lady gaga / colin firth.

I think it's a by product of supporting West ham that most of my football enjoyment comes from schadenfreude but, even if we go down ourselves, I am going to take a lot of pleasure in that bunch of moaning, self-righteous pricks playing in League 1 next year.

Where has the money gone by the way?  They don't seem to have spent it on any players.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2011)

lawyers and sean beans fees.

dave


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> Probably.  They wouldn't be in that division if it wasn't for us / tevez / the london media / the spineless fa / trevor brooking / uncle tom cobley / madonna / lady gaga / colin firth.
> 
> I think it's a by product of supporting West ham that most of my football enjoyment comes from schadenfreude but, even if we go down ourselves, I am going to take a lot of pleasure in that bunch of moaning, self-righteous pricks playing in League 1 next year.
> 
> Where has the money gone by the way?  They don't seem to have spent it on any players.


 
I agree entirely, but I think it's professional football in general that seems to have made me so mean-spirited.  

Like most people I'm hard-wired to feel sympathy for people when they're crying, but that flies out the window when it's John Terry.  I'm powerless not to laugh.  Even his family getting nicked is enough to set me off.

As for McCabe's ex-army, not surprised he's managed to fuck the money off somewhere else in his little empire.  Either that, or Sean Bean commands a higher rate than I'd have given his ability credit for.


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2011)

Great.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6869526,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2011)

250 year lease! that is fairly large.

Fuck spurs legal challenge, they wont get anywhere.

Oh and anway its all some bogus media narrative isn't it?

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2011)

Standard stuff innit.

Booooring.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2011)

there are rumours going round that newham council have bought harry redknapp a new sofa abd that this will all be going away shortly.

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure they didn't mean that Harry will be going away shortly?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2011)

shock horros orient have lauched a remarably similer to spurs legal bid against our stadium.

http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/6871485/Orient-launch-legal-fight

Basicly they reckon thet newham council putting a 40million pound loan into the comapny that will be jointly running the stadium on behlaf of newham council, ukathletics, the ents company we are in bed with and us is illegal.

Apparently heather mills is lending them her only good leg.

davs


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh well.  New season, new start, new division.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 16, 2011)

avram, i admire your optimism but where are nine points coming from this lot?

Chelsea A
Citeh A
Blackburn H
Wigan A
Sunderland H

we're not getting a point against chelsea or city, so we need to win our last three.  that's cutting it fine lad.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't even admire his optimism.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2011)

its also having to win three ina row staright after losing umm 5 in a row, by the time we have gone to city!. Which is a bit of an ask lets face it.

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2011)

Time to dig out that list of why the championship is good. I'm quite looking forward to it, to be fair. New start and all that.

Tickets will be well cheap.

I've had enough of this neverending struggle to avoid relegation.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2011)

real footbasll and will also give some of our young uns a chance to blossom.

ummm err we should keep the majority of the squad together and umm well being at the top of the league rather then the bottom will be nice.

Nice chance to get a blank canvas after magnusson fucked up our club.

Or not i don't like it one bit.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2011)

Still laughing at the distance to the pitch. I'm going to end up in hospital.

Looks like you're down now?


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/22/scott-parker-player-of-year

Blimey.  Didn't see that coming.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 22, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/22/scott-parker-player-of-year
> 
> Blimey.  Didn't see that coming.


 
you would have been down long ago if it wasn't for him.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you would have been down long ago if it wasn't for him.



yeah, absolutely.  It's nice that somebody who doesn't play for the one of the big teams got it though.




Although Bale did win the other one I suppose.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2011)

oh, and O'Neill's out for the season and 50/50 whether he will ever play again.  According to the Telegraph he is considering suing NRC.

Firstly, what the fuck is it with us, new signings and season-long / career ending injuries?

And secondly, Chris Kamara on SSN described the challenge as "innocuous".  NRC went right through him with both feet, I was amazed at the time that he wasn't sent off.  As Kammy himself might say "unbelievable."


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

reasons why the championship is good:

1) good honest football
2) we might win some games
3) cheaper tickets
4) hanging around the top bit of the table
5) did i mention winning some games?
6) lots of new faces
7) uh
8) positive goal difference
9) not being last on MOTD every week
10) winning a few games
11) etc etc


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

Noble's injured.

So he brings Keane on. 

We're away at Chelsea Avram.

We've got 2 midfielders on the pitch.  And one of them is Spector.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

carlton cole


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> carlton cole



I wonder how many times one of us has posted that this season.

oh and Robbie Keane


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

robbie keane


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

played well, nil points.  same old.  except when we play shit and get nil points.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

That is fucking typical.  Any striker who needs a goal just needs to play us.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

also, demba ba


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

meh.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2011)

this would be the point i leave to get ahead of the crowds.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

I've turned it off.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 25, 2011)

waasn't expecting anything less so refuse to get my panties in a bunch. In fact i doubt i will be on this thread unless something funny happens untill after the city game.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> robbie keane


 
What are you talking about . . . terrific value for £65,000 a week!


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What are you talking about . . . terrific value for £65,000 a week!



  you lot paid him that too!  You can't gloat about it!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2011)

yep, though it was on the back of a £9 mill clear profit (for the 6 months he spent as a Liverpool player).


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure £65 k a week is a problem , we go down and he goes , we stay up and he stays , we will need 3/4 strikers next season , he will score goals and will be an asset . We need a natural goalscorer , inside the box he is as good as most still . We took a punt on Ba and from what I have seen so far he looks good , only time will tell , until then we need a proven striker.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2011)

Fwiw, I thought Keane was as good as you'd get given the circs and the fact of a January window. What else could you do . . .


----------



## mattie (Apr 28, 2011)

tommers said:


> oh, and O'Neill's out for the season and 50/50 whether he will ever play again.  According to the Telegraph he is considering suing NRC.
> 
> Firstly, what the fuck is it with us, new signings and season-long / career ending injuries?
> 
> And secondly, Chris Kamara on SSN described the challenge as "innocuous".  NRC went right through him with both feet, I was amazed at the time that he wasn't sent off.  As Kammy himself might say "unbelievable."


 
Ouch.







There's talk of needing to screw bits of ligament and cartilage to bone.  Poor sod.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2011)

An insightful article in the middle spread of the Guardian's Sports Section today about the impact of relegation and unresolved issues surrounding the Olympic Stadium bid. Good context and background.

Prob best read some distance from sharp instruments and medicine cabinets.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2011)

Which one? I can only see something entitled 'four games between west ham and oblivion'.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2011)

That and the Olympics side bar I think (don't have it with me).

I thought it was informative


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 30, 2011)

Personally I'd let Orient have the place with the big flame & concentrate on rebuilding the team once all [sorry] your one good player as left for pastures Premiership. Otherwise it could be see Charlton / Southampton / Sheff U / Sheff Wed etc. time ...... speaking as a Stokie I like the Hammers one of a few 'real' clubs in London .


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2011)

And how do you reckon they fill it bomber?  They get about 5 men and a dog at Brisbane Road.  I'd be interested to see Hearn fund the £95 million refit too.  And I'd also resist another club moving into our borough.  But yeah, apart from all that great idea.

I'm quite up for massive team rebuilding.  Apart from Parker (who will go and good luck to him) none of them have shown any fight or dedication - they can all fuck off as far as I'm concerned.  The only ones I care about keeping are Noble and Tomkins.  It's been shit since we lost the Cup final in 2006 (in fact, since Gerrard scored that 35 yard screamer of an equaliser in the last minute), I've had enough of grubbing about trying to avoid relegation and hoping to actually get to games that are winnable and aren't against some club that spends £15 million on some journeyman fucking striker.  The only thing that a club like us, or even you, can hope to win in the PL are the cups... maybe just maybe an outside chance of getting into Europe.. and that's it.  Sunderland spent absolutely fucking millions in the past couple of years and they've got precisely nowhere.  The amount of investment needed to do anything is astronomical.  I'm quite up for a change.


----------



## mattie (May 1, 2011)

I think we need to make our mind up whether we really want to be a team that centres around some form of youth development, whether that be Tony Carr's players or getting them in at an early age a la Arsenal. We highlight the academy, but that seems to be disconnecting from the team at a rate of knots.

The Icelandics turned us into a collective of mercenaries, and it just doesn't work.  More significantly, there's simply no identity to it.  Yes, some were very good players, like Bellamy and (ultimately) Tevez, but they could be any team.  

Parker's the honourable exception here, you look at how much it means to him and Noble.  I remember watching Fat Fwank and Rio playing away at Wimbledon in one their first few seasons, and they joy when they won - joy that they were part of a West Ham team that won, not just a team they were in which had won.

I miss that. It's why I just don't understand Chelsea fans.  Well, part of why I just don't understand Chelsea fans.  At least Man U, Liverpool etc have a team that cares what shirt they pull on.


----------



## Corax (May 1, 2011)

Come on FFS.

Shit, Keane's probably going to do his best to make you lose because he's a petulant twat.


----------



## bluestreak (May 1, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> played well, nil points.  same old.  except when we play shit and get nil points.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

As much as it pains me it's time someone introduced a time-honoured phrase into the thread; ladeeez and gents I give you . . . . ' . . . mathematically impossible'.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

As in "it's mathematically impossible for Tottenham to come 4th"?


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

You don't sense that, in the circs, thats a slightly hollow retort . . . 'Ha! Yes you got to the last 8 of the Champions Leage and yes, we did taunt you for years and years than even the aspiration to get into the Champions League proved your stupifying arrogance and delusion but forget that, look now, you might only finsh 5th this season when two of the four above you are bizarre comedy cash wank rags. Ha!'.

Still a nice day out at Bournemouth, Huddersfield or MK Dons sounds fun.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

I was just seeking clarification of the phrase.

Bit touchy.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

LOL.  If only Carlton Cole could feint so well.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

or play football.


or stand unaided.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

At least now he's gradually finding his level.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3561515/Hammers-go-for-Warnock.html

     There really aren't enough smilies.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2011)

it would never happen.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> it would never happen.


 
Yeah, it would be like George Graham managing Spurs.  Wait, wut?


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

Tapping up via the tabloids - tut tut . . .


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

What was that about hollow retorts?


----------



## mattie (May 4, 2011)

Are people dissing CFC on this thread?

The nerve.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

I trust that "F" stands for "fantastic"?


----------



## mattie (May 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> I trust that "F" stands for "fantastic"?



With a capital 'F'.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

Carlton Fantastic Cole.

It's got a certain ring to it.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2011)

so does Carlton "fuck off to stoke, form is temporary, class is permanent cuts both ways, you sack of shite" Cole

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> Carlton Fantastic Cole.



Isn't that mathematically impossible?


----------



## mattie (May 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> so does Carlton "fuck off to stoke, form is temporary, class is permanent cuts both ways, you sack of shite" Cole
> 
> dave


 
Well, whaddaya know.

He's got the same middle name as David Bentley.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2011)

F = C + C * (delusion + farse)

Lawyered.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

LOLathon.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/04/warnock-holloway-west-ham-grant

There's that name again.

Interesting list... I'd like Lambert or O'Neill.

Holloway is the Emperor's New Clothes.  Bilic would be a risk.  Colin Wanker can do one.  I don't know about Hughton.


----------



## kained&able (May 5, 2011)

billic or o'neil would be my choices.

Billic is fucking smoothe.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> I don't know about Hughton.


 
Hugely under-rated IMO.


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2011)

Corax said:


> Hugely under-rated IMO.


 
Seconded: a very good prospect and top man


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2011)

If we get relegated i'd be more then happy with houghton.

dave


----------



## hammerntongues (May 6, 2011)

Even if we don`t go down I think we need a manager who everyone will get behind , of the bunch I think Houghton could be that person , O`Neil we would always be worried that if we were turned around after a couple of seasons he would bugger off and manage Man Utd , the others don`t impress me at all . Houghton is a Hammer too , it should n`t make a difference but it would make me feel happier .


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2011)

billic is a west ham legend! o'neil isn't good enough for manure liverpool would be my one concern.

Avram grant got the short end of the opening fixture list really. I always said we would be bottom on about 2 points come the end of september. He just never won the fans, or the dressing room, then with ownership changes and blah it just hasn't helped.

We needed a strong novemeber and fucked it. Lets just hope the enamel on our skin is strong enough to hold.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (May 6, 2011)

West Ham, LOL, see you next season you losers!














Oh, wait a minute


----------



## buscador (May 6, 2011)

O'Neill's a chequebook manager - there's no way your board would sanction his spending sprees. He'd have done a job getting the team motivated if you'd got him in halfway through the season, but I can't see him wanting to manage in the Championship (if you go down). He definitely thinks he's too good for that league - but no "top" club would put up with his sort of agricultural football for too long either.

Chris Hughton might be good, I think, if you could get him. I thought he was  despatched somewhat prematurely by Newcastle.


----------



## Corax (May 7, 2011)

buscador said:


> Chris Hughton might be good, I think, if you could get him. I thought he was  despatched somewhat prematurely by Newcastle.


 
Very much so.  And the word from those at the Lane is that Chrissy was responsible for a significant chunk of the success that various Spurs managers took credit for in improving certain players.

As you may have gathered, I'm still rather miffed that he's not still at Spurs!


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2011)

That's interesting. He certainly seems like a good guy.

I just have reservations that his managerial experience is currently getting a great Newcastle squad back into the prem and then a decent half season.

According to that article he's spent the last 3 games in the director's box so there's obviously something up.

Be nice to have a west ham fan again.


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2011)

no upson, parker or noble today.

gabbbidon, spector and boa morte all start.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2011)

It dribbles on, but we all know what's coming.


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2011)

fucked. Fucked fucked fucked fucked fucked.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, or that.


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2011)

ha, didn't even see your post!

dave


----------



## revol68 (May 7, 2011)

I'm torn, on one hand west ham always try and play football and on the otherhand I remember losing the glee of their fanswhen they stopped united winning the league.


Fuck em they screwed by bet today the useless fucks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 7, 2011)

Please don't get relegated. I don't want us to buy Carlton Cole.


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

So, even with 4 strikers, we still only score 1 at home.

The poor daves (sorry dave, Davids)
http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6923891,00.html


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2011)

Sullivan in "we saved the club" shock.  I think there are bits about it that will appeal to him - he gets to lower the wages and rebuild.  I don't believe this £40 million nonsense either.

I've accepted that we're down since the Villa game.  In some ways I'd be a bit annoyed if we actually managed to stay up.  It should have happened last year really, it feels like it's dragging on and we just need somebody to put us out of our misery.

Needless to say I would rather that was somebody other than fucking Wigan.


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> Sullivan in "we saved the club" shock.  I think there are bits about it that will appeal to him - he gets to lower the wages and rebuild.  I don't believe this £40 million nonsense either.
> 
> I've accepted that we're down since the Villa game.  In some ways I'd be a bit annoyed if we actually managed to stay up.  It should have happened last year really, it feels like it's dragging on and we just need somebody to put us out of our misery.
> 
> Needless to say I would rather that was somebody other than fucking Wigan.


 
Scott Parker deserves better.  I think it's also fair to say that certain others deserve considerably worse.

But, yeah, we're down, a sad time but we can keep the youngsters with talent and get shot of the rest/allow Scott Parker to continue his England aspirations.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2011)

If only.  I have a horrible feeling that we're going to be left with the players without talent.

If you were WBA who would you buy?  Mark Noble or Herita Illunga?


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> If only.  I have a horrible feeling that we're going to be left with the players without talent.
> 
> If you were WBA who would you buy?  Mark Noble or Herita Illunga?


 
If you had only a few years left, would you go for championship or premiership?  Would you make the same decision if you were making your way in your early career and could be guaranteed a starting berth in the championship?

I assume, of course, that there are relegation clauses of at least some sort in contracts, as without them Illunga et al don't have huge incentive to go.  That may be crediting Eggy and the Davids with too much sense.


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Please don't get relegated. I don't want us to buy Carlton Cole.


 
Can you imagine him next to Ameobi?

They'd have to swap the braincell at half-time.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2011)

If I can be bothered I'll look up the contracts later but I know Dyer and Upson both finish this year, and I think Gabbidon too.  Parker, Hitz, Ba and Green will be gone, Cole if we can find anybody stupid enough to buy the big sack of shit... and after them it's Noble, Tomkins, Collison.

If we can keep those 3 + Sears and Stanislas then I'll be looking forward to it.  Get in some old campaigners and we're laughing.

I'm sure Noble would want to stay, but it might not be up to him.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

llunga will go to germany or france or something.

Noble i have real concerns about leaving(everton?) but reckon we can keep hold of tomkins, stanislas, sears, collison and all the other young uns, at least for a year.

Someone will be silly enough to buy carlton cole have no fear. My money would be on stoke or a newly promoted team.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

I really really hope we don't buy Scott bloody Parker.

You can keep Keane too.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

nope you get keane if we go down.

ohh and scott bloody parker is far better then any of your box to boxy tough tackling mids(well untill i see a bit more of sandros)

dave


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> nope you get keane if we go down.
> 
> ohh and scott bloody parker is far better then any of your box to boxy tough tackling mids(well untill i see a bit more of sandros)
> 
> dave


 
Damned with faint praise?  We've only got one of those apart from Sandro, and that's Jermaine bloody Jenas.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

thud arguably as well. Oh and pinnear possibly maybe kinda sorta.

But precisely my point you need some bite in your midfield so the likes of lennon, modric and van der vaart(if he stays) can do what they do best.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> thud arguably as well. Oh and pinnear possibly maybe kinda sorta.
> 
> But precisely my point you need some bite in your midfield so the likes of lennon, modric and van der vaart(if he stays) can do what they do best.
> 
> dave


 
Thud's not a box-to-box player really.  Not sure what kind of player he is really, he's a bit different.  That's probably his biggest problem, he's the kind of player who needs a team built around him.  He's developing his game though, so we'll see.

Pienaar just a utility player.  Reasonable winger who'll run all day but never set the world alight.

Sandro's the man for the future.  As back up to him we need a proper DM - Parker likes to get forward too much, and in that role would add nothing to our team.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

nah parker is fairly happy to just sit ife he is asked to do that.

Depends on who he is playing next too and there work rate. He has played as a genuine defensive midfielder a fair few times this year.

If you want a proper dm though take kovac off us! he is amazing!!!!!!


davbe


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> nah parker is fairly happy to just sit ife he is asked to do that.
> 
> Depends on who he is playing next too and there work rate. He has played as a genuine defensive midfielder a fair few times this year.
> 
> ...


 
This is true.

I'm frequently amazed by Kovac.  Stunned, even.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

if i hadn't seen his performences for the last two years i wouldn't believe the ammount of quality that man has.

4 million well spent for anyone who wants him, clearly.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> if i hadn't seen his performences for the last two years i wouldn't believe the ammount of quality that man has.
> 
> 4 million well spent for anyone who wants him, clearly.
> 
> dave


 
He plays football like no other.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2011)

Injuries aside, the squad didn't look that bad; would you  have stayed up with a better manager?


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2011)

see carlton palmer posisbly might have something to say about that.


dave


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> If you want a proper dm though take kovac off us! he is amazing!!!!!!


 


mattie said:


> This is true.
> 
> I'm frequently amazed by Kovac.  Stunned, even.


 


kained&able said:


> if i hadn't seen his performences for the last two years i wouldn't believe the ammount of quality that man has.
> 
> 4 million well spent for anyone who wants him, clearly.


 


mattie said:


> He plays football like no other.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2011)

mattie said:


> Can you imagine him next to Ameobi?
> 
> They'd have to swap the braincell at half-time.


 
Can't believe you just said that about the Fenham Eusebio.


----------



## kained&able (May 13, 2011)

I am reliably informed that scott parker will be back to see us relegated on sunday.

Mark noble(next captain if he doesn't move on? should be on the bench.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2011)

Doing much this weekend lads, a spot of gardening perhaps? Take advantage of the nice weather somehow?


----------



## kained&able (May 13, 2011)

I'm rioting when wigan beat us.

Ave


----------



## mattie (May 13, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I'm rioting when wigan beat us.
> 
> Ave


 
I'd happily trash Wigan.  

Stick DW's stadium right up DW's back alley.  Floodlights and all.


----------



## mattie (May 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Doing much this weekend lads, a spot of gardening perhaps? Take advantage of the nice weather somehow?


 
Taking the old dear out for birthday dinner, thanks for asking.

And no, that's not an invitation.


----------



## mattie (May 13, 2011)

mattie said:


> Taking the old dear out for birthday dinner, thanks for asking.
> 
> And no, that's not an invitation.


 
Oh, OK, you can come then.  But no funny business with the old dear.  The old boy won't like it.


----------



## kained&able (May 13, 2011)

wtach out how he works out the tip!

I reckon you'll end up paying for his entire meal without realising it.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2011)

apparently norwich are after zavo hines. anyone bothered?

decentish playerbut i really don't trust him not to be injured constantly.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2011)

I think there'll be a lot of this.

He seems to have lost his pace since he got injured but I would want him to stay if possible....


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2011)

out of our young uns i reckon he would be the one i'm least bothered about losing. Sears and stanislas are both better players i reckon.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2011)

just seen he's out of contract at the end of the year....


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2011)

This caught my eye from the daily round up...



> With the letters ‘G-OLDO’ emblazoned on its side, there was little suspense over who might be visiting, although the fact that David Gold, the club’s 74-year-old co-owner, had arrived alone and so was piloting the helicopter certainly caught the attention of the players.
> 
> Gold’s blazer was also impossible to ignore. He explained that it had cost £700 from Dolce & Gabbana, but the finishing touch was a specially embroidered £100 badge on the breast. Above the initials ‘DG’ were three words: Determination, perseverance and courage.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to say I still can't get enough of these images - funniest thing I've seen all year. Sorry . . . .







I'll really will end up in hospital at this rate . . . .


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I still can't get enough of these images - funniest thing I've seen all year. Sorry . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And Levy wants a judicial review.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2011)

Levy wants to get a better deal from Haringey in relation to the Northumberland Park redevelopment but, in the unlikely event all that goes to shit, he would want to knock all of that  ^^^ down and build a football stadium.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Levy wants to get a better deal from Harringey in relation to the Northumberland Park redevelopment but, in the unlikely event all that goes to shit, he would want to knock all of that  ^^^ down and build a football stadium.


 
I'd forgotten that.

I do hope the first bit of your sentence is right.  I fell in love with the NDP at first sight.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

Let's all have a disco, let's all have a disco, tra la la la, tra la la la


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2011)

if you beat wigan today i'll buy you all some jellied eels.


----------



## Augie March (May 15, 2011)

Tis a shame that Sky have decided to neglect to show this mammoth six pointer today on the tellybox.


----------



## LiamO (May 15, 2011)

On the eve of their now pretty much inevitable relegation... I would like to salute the Hammers for being a proper club, rooted in their community and for the attacking football and philosophy they represent.

... the only cockernee team much of the rest of us can love.


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2011)

LiamO said:


> ... the only cockernee team much of the rest of us can love.


wrong. they're all twats.


----------



## LiamO (May 15, 2011)

I quite like the Wolves too and wish you and wish you well next week agin blackburn, DK.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2011)

oppps, Wigan get one back to make it 1-2  . . . squeaky bottom time . . .


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2011)

. . . *_passes the bog roll_*.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

Well, that summed up this season.


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2011)

lol at the millwall banner!


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Had to happen didn't it?


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

m       `12


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2011)

Hell of a comeback from Wigan.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 15, 2011)

commiserations lads....


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2011)

seems apprpriate chucking a two goal lead to go down.

I'm annoyed we didn't get the draw though as that would have meant wigan would probabley have been down with us, which would have been the cheery on top of the shit sundae.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2011)

Excellent.  That's doing it in style.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

grant's been sacked.

6 months too late.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 15, 2011)

Carlton Cole getting disgusting abuse on twitter. 

West Ham could do a lot worse than Hughton as next manager. He'll get you promoted.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Carlton Cole getting disgusting abuse on twitter.



Good.  he's a useless cunt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 15, 2011)

That's not his fault, though, is it?


----------



## agricola (May 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Good.  he's a useless cunt.


 
Its getting a bit weird though.  

Anyway, comiserations hammers, a shame you kept Grant too long.  How is it that Gold and Sullivan were so ruthless with Zola but so timid with Grant?  Did they go to the same massage parlour?


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

agricola said:


> Its getting a bit weird though.





On the one hand, it's only football... on the other that is pretty funny.


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> That's not his fault, though, is it?


 
I'm a useless cunt, but I don't trouser 30 grand a week.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2011)

isn't that jack collison in that photo?


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

Looking forward to the trip to the New Den next season then?


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Please sell Parker to someone else.  And keep the pointy shouty one.


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

Where will Grant pop up next? whose club will he relegate next season ?


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

don't blame him, blame the curse of shaka hislop...

Reading relegated 2008
Newcastle relegated 2009
Portsmouth relegated 2010
West Ham relegated 2011

Trinidad and Tobago to be relegated next year?


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Don't you dare take the name of Shaka in vain!


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2011)

for a few minutes today i had belief in west ham. my disappointment is only a fraction of that of the fans. bad luck fellers.


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

http://www.newstimes.com/sports/art...mpany-with-Grant-after-relegation-1380514.php
"To complete the misery, a plane, apparently hired by fans of West Ham's fierce rival Millwall, flew over the DW Stadium during the game, trailing a banner reading "Avram Grant — Millwall Legend."


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> I'm a useless cunt, but I don't trouser 30 grand a week.


 
Who's paying him 30 grand a week? It's their fault. If he's shit, he's shit. He's hardly going to turn down a contract because he doesn't think he's good enough to play for a Premier League team is he? If he was sitting on his arse all the time you'd have a point.


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Who's paying him 30 grand a week? It's their fault. If he's shit, he's shit. He's hardly going to turn down a contract because he doesn't think he's good enough to play for a Premier League team is he? If he was sitting on his arse all the time you'd have a point.


 
I slag myself off, so he's fair game.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2011)

shaka hasn't benn part of west ham for 4 years at least.

dave


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> shaka hasn't benn part of west ham for 4 years at least.
> 
> dave


 
he was there long enough to curse you


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2011)

shaka is god! my 3rd favourite west ham keeper behind ludo and the pysco that is jimmy walker.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (May 15, 2011)

If anyone wants to talk about it, PM me. I know what you're all going through.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2011)

no you dont you only went down beacuse of 1 west ham player we went down beacuse of at least 8. FACT.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> Oh, OK, you can come then.  But no funny business with the old dear.  The old boy won't like it.


 
After all that, he blew me out.


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2011)

no manners.

well, that was hardly unexpected was it.  now, as i explained on farcebook, we can relax again.  parachute payments are our friends, we can let the mercenaries free to do their damage elsewhere, hire some shite new players and not get the manager we want, then at the end of a mid-table finish in the championship we can actuaully start rebuilding a team.  martin jol, anyone?


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2011)

discokermit said:


> for a few minutes today i had belief in west ham. my disappointment is only a fraction of that of the fans. bad luck fellers.


 
see, this is where you went wrong. never have belief in west ham.

still, gypsy curses on wigan and birmingham, good luck to blackpool and wolves.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

prefer wigan and wolves to join us.

Brum if they go down will finnish top.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2011)

Decent club, slightly deluded supporters but no one deserves ownership like Wet Sham have had, and still have.

The doctor has told me not to look at any matches played in your new stadium  . . . just thinking about it I can't cope . . .


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

i blame magnusson for all this, he fucked the club royally.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> see, this is where you went wrong. never have belief in west ham.
> 
> still, gypsy curses on wigan and birmingham, good luck to blackpool and wolves.



never a truer word.

When we were 2-0 up I thought we needed another couple to be safe.

As soon as that baldy Scotch twat came on and the commentator said "he has yet to score since moving from Kilmarnock" I KNEW he was going to get at least one.

It was like the perfect storm - dodgy ref decision to give them the free kick for the first, a striker on a barren spell, Avram's famous half time team talk, a comeback from 2-0 down and a stoppage time winner.  Really did sum up this season.

The annoying thing is that, if we'd managed to stay up then next season could have actually been alright - Ba looks good (once that stupid Israeli twat played him as a striker), Hitzlsperger and Collison fit again etc etc.

The plus side is that if we'd stayed up they might have given Grant another go.

The other plus side is that that somersaulting, forward rolling, pointing, shouting, gobshite, irish, potato, pretend pistol shooting, open goal missing, utter cunt of a man can go back to Tottenham.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Decent club, slightly deluded supporters



Snigger.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

also get rid of green, upson and god willing carlton cole which will be nice.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

kained&able said:


> also get rid of green, upson and god willing carlton cole which will be nice.
> 
> dave



I'm with you on Upson and Cole but I still like Green.  (Even though I read somewhere he now has the highest "goals cos of mistakes" in the PL.)

Anyway, he won't be here next year so doesn't matter.

It'll be interesting to see what the team is against Sunderland.  Do you make the failures trot out and take their punishment?  Or do you play the kids and give the crowd something to cheer?

Can we put Upson in stocks and throw things at him?


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> never a truer word.
> 
> When we were 2-0 up I thought we needed another couple to be safe.
> 
> ...


 
I bet the davids try to sign Robbie Keane.  

Anyone reckon this won't see the end of Barry Silkman though?  Bit of a flash harry.  Check this:







That's one shit-eating grin.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm with you on Upson and Cole but I still like Green.  (Even though I read somewhere he now has the highest "goals cos of mistakes" in the PL.)
> 
> Anyway, he won't be here next year so doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



I'd give all the kids a chance personally. We have nothing to play for sunderland have nothing to play for so why the fuck not.

Stech

bridge
Tomkins
da costa
spence

parker(give him a good send off)
noble
collison

sears
nouble
stanislas

would be the team i send out.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

http://newsthump.com/2011/05/16/west-ham-fans-welcome-swiss-assisted-suicide-verdict/

just plain harsh!

dave


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> no manners.
> 
> well, that was hardly unexpected was it.  now, as i explained on farcebook, we can relax again.  parachute payments are our friends, we can let the mercenaries free to do their damage elsewhere, hire some shite new players and not get the manager we want, then at the end of a mid-table finish in the championship we can actuaully start rebuilding a team.  martin jol, anyone?



I worry we might end with someone with a fake Dutch accent.

But, yes, good to get rid of the wage drains and look to the future.  Not just to get the ship righted, but to get the club back to something I vaguely recognise.  Which might be a tall order, given the current jokers at the top.

If only Pards could have kept it in his trousers.  And, I suppose, if only SWP wasn't so short as to be a trip hazard.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

and if only we'd not pleaded guilty

and if only iceland hadn't gone bankrupt

and if only curbs knew any players who didn't play in the PL

and if only we had softer pitches at Chadwell Heath

etc
etc
etc


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> and if only we'd not pleaded guilty
> 
> and if only iceland hadn't gone bankrupt
> 
> ...


 
Man, we could have been champions.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

It's been pretty shit ever since that Gerrard equaliser.  Everything that could go wrong has.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

now now, we did sell anton ferdiand for 7 million. No matter how bad it is, let us be greatful for that.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

kained&able said:


> now now, we did sell anton ferdiand for 7 million. No matter how bad it is, let us be greatful for that.
> 
> dave



I've just turned on SSN and they're saying that the police have been called to the end of season dinner.    Not quite sure why that is happening now but I guess it's that thing they were flogging cheap tickets for recently.

McClaren has also "ruled himself out" of the job.  Thank god but have things really got that bad?


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

Apparently somebody asked Demba Ba for his autograph - he said he was "too tired" and it ended up in a "mass brawl" with tables being overturned and somebody kicking a vase.  The MC was saying "please sit on the chairs, don't throw them".

Hilarious. 

That has cheered me up.


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2011)

There's life in the old dog yet.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> Apparently somebody asked Demba Ba for his autograph - he said he was "too tired" and it ended up in a "mass brawl" with tables being overturned and somebody kicking a vase.  The MC was saying "please sit on the chairs, don't throw them".
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> That has cheered me up.


How tiring must it be to sign "Ba"?


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Just in from Reuters:


> At the end of season dinner, Carlton Cole was allegedly seen attempting to kick a chair over. Unfortunately his legs become tangled and he fell to the floor in a heap.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

did it then come off an opposing waiter and go in?

oh and clown shoes has ruled himself out of the job. I'm crying i really am.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Interesting to reflect on the £50 bung - or however much it was - the secretary/office person took from the tabloid for the Martin O'Neil leak.


Anyway, no point looking back - lets look forward positively !! Robbie Keane is up for sale - could def do a job for you imo.


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Interesting to reflect on the £50 bung - or however much it was - the secretary/office person took from the tabloid for the Martin O'Neil leak.
> 
> 
> Anyway, no point looking back - lets look forward positively !! Robbie Keane is up for sale - could def do a job for you imo.



Robbie Keane could do a job for us - despite failing to do a job for us?


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> How tiring must it be to sign "Ba"?


 
Too tired to write 'Ba' but not too tired to chuck a few table about the place.



I love our club sometimes.  


Only sometimes, mind.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> Robbie Keane could do a job for us - despite failing to do a job for us?


 
Of course, in the Championship

/Daniel Levy mode OFF


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> Robbie Keane could do a job for us - despite failing to do a job for us?



don hutchinson.

As for ba he probably thought the dude was trying to con him into signing for spurs or something.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Of course, in the Championship
> 
> /Daniel Levy mode OFF



As if you ever turn daniel levy mode off.

You've got a bracelet with WWDLD on it.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Had our end of season had been like that we'd mathematically certainly have been  in the CL again


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Had our end of season had been like that we'd mathematically certainly have been  in the CL again





I was going to say something similar about ours.... (not CL though, obviously.)


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

We'll have Ba, should have been ours anyway had it not been for over zealous doctors. Might not see you lot for a while so take care   ........ Up The Potters!


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

true i do expect you to be relegated next season.

Oh and you can't afford ba anymore. He was 6 million as an unprooven premiership player i reckon he will go for at least 8 now.

Have carlton cole instead.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2011)

Haha, yeah.  Carlton Cole turned you down.  3 times.

Imagine that.  3 times.  Carlton Cole.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Is this where I say 'that's mathematcially impossible'?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)

Apparently the West Ham brawl at the club dinner last night was over a prawn cocktail and some spilt soup. And that was just for starters.


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> Haha, yeah.  Carlton Cole turned you down.  3 times.
> 
> Imagine that.  3 times.  Carlton Cole.


 Lucky escape !! Shows what a judge of a team he was !!


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> true i do expect you to be relegated next season.
> 
> Oh and you can't afford ba anymore. He was 6 million as an unprooven premiership player i reckon he will go for at least 8 now.
> 
> ...


 "Can't afford" ? Don't be silly !


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

Okay, would require you to  break your transfer record then

dave


----------



## fen_boy (May 17, 2011)

I hear the end of season gala dinner was a roaring success.


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2011)

I had a txt from my mate saying that it all kicked off at the end of season dinner when Ba refused to sign an autograph for a young kid, He refused on basis that last time he signed anything he ended up playing for West Ham!!lol


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

looks like someone got drunk and annoyed and called him a lazy nigger and then it all kicked off.

ron atkinsons where abouts have yet to be confirmed.


dave


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)

Big Ron ?


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

i would like to point out to the class that i edited my original post as drew was posting. He can read.

dave


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Deareg (May 17, 2011)

The chairman or owner of Gravesend, a hammers fan, was interviewed on talksport and he reckoned that the same thing happened when the hammers toured china, hammers players refused to sign autographs or mix with the supporters while Hull and Spurs players who were there at the same time made a point of mixing with their fans as they had travelled such a long way. He also said that his son shouted to one of the players who he knew and he just ignored the boy, so he rang him to his room to ask him what the problem was, the player then apologised saying that he had not realised who the boy was, the chairman then told him that it should not have mattered who the boy was as he was a hammers fan who had made the long journey and was entitled along with the rest to be treated with a bit of respect. Seems to be an attitude problem with the hammers players.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (May 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> The other plus side is that that somersaulting, forward rolling, pointing, shouting, gobshite, irish, potato, pretend pistol shooting, open goal missing, utter cunt of a man can go back to Tottenham.


 
 MOTD quote of the season


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

Good luck in the playoff.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

Excellent.  Let's make the club more batshit-mental.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6938471,00.html


----------



## TruXta (May 18, 2011)

Fascism returns to the East End?


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fascism returns to the East End?



But with added comedy.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

I would like him as some sort of mental mascot but nowhere near any kind of first team responsibilities.

Jesus.  Can you imagine?


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> I would like him as some sort of mental mascot but nowhere near any kind of first team responsibilities.
> 
> Jesus.  Can you imagine?





Yes.  Yes, I can.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

*shudders*


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2011)

I'd love him as a youth team coach or something. Genuinely.

I vote dicks as assistant manager. Then we can laugh at the inevitable terminator/dicanio training ground incident.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

oh Dave.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Does that article mean qualified coach _driver_?


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I'd love him as a youth team coach or something. Genuinely.
> 
> I vote dicks as assistant manager. Then we can laugh at the inevitable terminator/dicanio training ground incident.
> 
> dave


 
On that front, I'd be a bit concerned over what would happen if he was locked in a room with the Disco Daves.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

Whenever I think of Julian Dicks I think of the headline "Swollen Dicks Out!" and it makes me laugh.

That isn't a reason why he should be anywhere near the club though.


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> On that front, I'd be a bit concerned over what would happen if he was locked in a room with the Disco Daves.


 
dicanio would batter them!

Dicks needs to be at west ham, he isn't ready to be manager but i'd love him to a kick a few players as assistant manager.

Lomas recently got a job as reserve team boss didn't he?

dave


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> Whenever I think of Julian Dicks I think of the headline "Swollen Dicks Out!" and it makes me laugh.
> 
> That isn't a reason why he should be anywhere near the club though.


 
True, but it's a better reason than any I could see for getting Grant in.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> dicanio would batter them!
> 
> Dicks needs to be at west ham, he isn't ready to be manager but i'd love him to a kick a few players as assistant manager.
> 
> ...


 
I'd think PDC would just gesticulate wildly, shout in Italian and shove the tea lady.

Julian would turn them inside-out.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Isn't he working with some guy called Swallow at Grays Athletic*?



* write your own jokes


----------



## hammerntongues (May 18, 2011)

yep . with mad Moncs , a happy trio


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

I thought he'd just been sacked?  (Dicks, not Moncs).

Dicks sack.

look!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13438248.stm

Is that not a face you want to see more of?


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> I thought he'd just been sacked?  (Dicks, not Moncs).
> 
> Dicks sack.
> 
> ...


 
My god.  Has he eaten Peter Kay?


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Looks like he's been sharing a flat with Mido.


----------



## StanSmith (May 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Looks like he's been sharing a flat with Mido.



And dont forget "Razor" Ruddock, he certainly a jovial fellow


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> My god.  Has he eaten Peter Kay?



It's true isn't it?  Peter Kay if he'd had quite a lot of sustained bad news.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

I find it hard to trust any madman who might want to buy the club.  Especially when they claim to be concerned by the plight of the fans.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6938765,00.html


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2011)

I think iron maiden should buy west ham.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I think iron maiden should buy west ham.
> 
> dave


 
They'd probably insist on being in the 1st XI.


In fairness, if Kovac can get in there.......


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

First order of business for any new owner is to back away from the Olympic Stadium lunacy, imo.


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2011)

Im good with the olympic luncacy. 250 year lease for 90million invested. Genius, i say.

You just want it for yourself.

First order if business is convincing mark noble to stay and shooting carlton cole, keiron fucking dyer and louis bloody morte.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> First order of business for any new owner is to back away from the Olympic Stadium lunacy, imo.



Much as I'd rather we didn't move there, you seem to protesting a little too much.

Can't Levy just demolish a nunnery or a children's hospital and have done with it?


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Steady - three words: Compulsory Purchase Orders.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Steady - three words: Compulsory Purchase Orders.


 
Saves Levy having to negotiate.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> Saves Levy having to negotiate.


 
Yeah, he's legendary for being rubbish at that.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah, he's legendary for being rubbish at that.


 
Legendary.

Only he can bargain for the use of a stadium by stating he'll knock it down.  Genius tactic.  Masterful.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

Jesus wept. They made the decision. Move on.


----------



## StanSmith (May 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Im good with the olympic luncacy. 250 year lease for 90million invested. Genius, i say.
> 
> You just want it for yourself.
> 
> ...



Dyer is alright, he spent alot (well probably about a weeks worth) of your millions taking his mates to the world cup in germany. What a nice fella.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> Legendary.
> 
> Only he can bargain for the use of a stadium by stating he'll knock it down.  Genius tactic.  Masterful.


 
Cracking stadium it is too.







_*snigger*_


----------



## Big Gunz (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> Excellent.  Let's make the club more batshit-mental.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6938471,00.html


 
He would be a perfect fit for the fans.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> Whenever I think of Julian Dicks I think of the headline "Swollen Dicks Out!" and it makes me laugh.
> 
> That isn't a reason why he should be anywhere near the club though.


 "Dicks in charge of West Ham" has a nice ring about it


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> Excellent.  Let's make the club more batshit-mental.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6938471,00.html



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3MTj1lUgtuw/Tc-0SoIoYII/AAAAAAAAATI/AXSiXGEu9hU/s320/Benito_Mussolini.jpg


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> Jesus wept. They made the decision. Move on.


 
There's fun to be had yet.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

Interesting definition of fun.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> Interesting definition of fun.


 
We could instead talk about relegation, Gollivan, losing Scott Parker and retaining Kovac if you'd like.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2011)

dont worry kovac is out of contract in a years time!

Only one year of misery, which is at least half the ammount of time we will have to put up with lc lolling about the stadium(hopefully follwed by a big slice of humble pie when it is amazing.)

dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> We could instead talk about relegation, Gollivan, losing Scott Parker and retaining Kovac if you'd like.



I think I'd prefer that to endless re-postings of the same pictures and posts saying "ooh, look, it's quite far from the pitch".

As Dave points out we've got at least another 3 years of that.

And my post was aimed at Laurel & Hardy, not you.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 19, 2011)

It`s going to be a very strange atmosphere on Sunday , I`ve never been able to bring myself too boo or jeer  at anyone wearing the claret and blue it just doesn`t sit well . I have seen some good football this season , highlights ?  the 4 - 0 drubbing of Man Utd in the  cup , the 3-1 league victory over Liverpool when we " saved " our season ! and both Cup runs . Obviously there were more shit results , so many leads lost , the worst for  me were the 2-0 lead over Man Utd , the 1-0 lead over Villa and 2-0 lead against Wigan because they were at the run in of the season and any one of them could have turned events.


Bring on next season , we have been there before and I have enjoyed my football there too .

I doubt it very much but I would love to think we could retain Ba for another season  , otherwise our youngsters are promising enough to entertain us .

c`mon you Irons !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

We won more cup games than league games this season.  That's ridiculous.

Ba is gone though, I'm afraid.  No way he'll play in the Championship.

Who do you think Keen will play on Sunday?  Kids?


----------



## hammerntongues (May 19, 2011)

I would like to say goodbye with thanks  to Parker and Green . Upson and Cole I`m neutral , Hitz doesnt want to be in England anyway so he can go wherever he wants , all the loan players can fuck off no worries but I want to give the youngsters Noble , Sears , Tomkins , Collison , Stanislas a real good reception just in the vain hope that it might pull on the old heart strings a bit !! I wonder if we will get to keep da Costa  ? he was really starting to show potential late in the season. 
I would even say that maybe , just maybe , Spector could do the Parker job in the Championship.


----------



## Bomber (May 19, 2011)

You're Doomed ! Think Charlton Ath. Sheff Wed/Utd / Leeds etc. some interesting grounds to visit mind


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

Bomber said:


> You're Doomed ! Think Charlton Ath. Sheff Wed/Utd / Leeds etc. some interesting grounds to visit mind


 


Probably, but at least we don't have to wake up each day and be from Stoke.

Good luck next season, watching a bunch of cheats elbowing their way to PL survival for another year.  You've had your FA Cup final, that's about the limit of your hopes, it's all downhill from now.  Maybe, if you're really, really lucky you could fluke your way to another cup final where a big club will, once again, beat you.  Maybe you'll get mid table or something, but eventually you'll be relegated and you'll never win anything of note within your lifetime.

Have fun though.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think I'd prefer that to endless re-postings of the same pictures and posts saying "ooh, look, it's quite far from the pitch".
> 
> As Dave points out we've got at least another 3 years of that.
> 
> And my post was aimed at Laurel & Hardy, not you.


 
Spuds fans  - not just good judges of business, now they're good judges of architecture.  They'll soon start on the aesthetic qualities of our third-kit socks.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> Spuds fans  - not just good judges of business, now they're good judges of architecture.  They'll soon start on the aesthetic qualities of our third-kit socks.



It's like they're not bothered about the actual football, just all that stuff around the edges of it.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's like they're not bothered about the actual football, just all that stuff around the edges of it.


 
It's like a footballing version of OK Magazine.


I'm not sure if OK requires punctuation.  I'll let one of the spuds correct me on that.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

Anyway, agree with H&T, hopefully we'll give the younger lads an incentive to stay - Parker, Green, Ba, Cole, Keane et al are gone, in a few cases good riddance, in a few cases quite sad to see them go, but I don't think trying to hold onto players who don't want to be there has ever worked for us.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's like they're not bothered about the actual football, just all that stuff around the edges of it.


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349042-Premiership-finances-club-by-club


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349042-Premiership-finances-club-by-club



As if by magic. 

_He never turns Daniel Levy mode off_

hang on... you don't think he is actually dani.....  no, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

Mazel Tov, you lovely goys!

£54 mill - ouch.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Mazel Tov, you lovely goys!
> 
> £54 mill - ouch.



Maybe he's David Conn.  He's repeating the same wrong figures.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

Either way, Wet Sham were the 10th top wage payers. This is the season before the current, I believe.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Either way, Wet Sham were the 10th top wage payers. This is the season before the current, I believe.


 
The season where we dropped from 9th to 17th?

Seems about right then.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

A million more than Fulham.

Fuck me, we're crazy.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

The summary on Wet Sham is interesting:


> Sullivan laments that West Ham are in “a worse financial position than any club in the country.” These figures for 2009-10 show that Sullivan and Gold’s initial investment, and the £24m they paid for a further 11% stake, brought net debt down to £34m. West Ham made a £21m loss, and finishing in the relegation places this season, followed by relegation itself, will cause a crisis Sullivan has said will necessitate him and Gold lending £40m to the club. Yet Sullivan also said he believes West Ham will soon be worth £500m. The foundations for that will be laid if the club is indeed allowed to occupy the Olympic stadium after 2012, a huge commercial advantage for him and Gold, thanks to £490m of entirely public money, *about which it is surprising there is not more protest*


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The summary on Wet Sham is interesting:


 
There might be more protest if there was a viable alternative being declined.

I'm simply amazed they didn't plan any succession before beginning the whole process of architecture.

Still, it's only money, eh?


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The summary on Wet Sham is interesting:



I don't understand how that net debt works.

And as for the OS - I'm still waiting for the outcry about Man City moving into Eastlands.  I've got a banner and all sorts.

Anyway, aren't we having the same conversation now on 2 threads?


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

There was a clear plan, and of which Ken and Seb were absolutely central; the plan was to purposely build a stadium that would not be suitable for football and so wouldn't attract bids - the idea was to protect the sports/athletics legacy.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> There was a clear plan, and of which Ken and Seb were absolutely central; the plan was to purposely build a stadium that would not be suitible for football and so wouldn't attract bids - the idea was to protect the sports/athletics legacy.


 
Fine.  Keep it for athletics then, and turn football clubs away.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

They obviously didn't account for the ingenuity of our architects.

Have you seen that advert with Ray Winstone for Bet365?  It's going to be like that.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> I don't understand how that net debt works.
> 
> And as for the OS - I'm still waiting for the outcry about Man City moving into Eastlands.  I've got a banner and all sorts.
> 
> Anyway, aren't we having the same conversation now on 2 threads?


 
Is the 490Million the build for the stadium?  Doesn't that come from money recouped from 'selling' the Olympics?  

If not, someone in government needs shooting.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> Is the 490Million the build for the stadium?  Doesn't that come from money recouped from 'selling' the Olympics?
> 
> If not, someone in government needs shooting.



Exactly, it's a load of bollocks.  The investment isn't to build a stadium for us, it's for the Olympics.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> Fine.  Keep it for athletics then, and turn football clubs away.




and miss out on years of total comedy value?


_I think _the £490 is the cost of the stadium (to build) minus the Newham BC subsidy (which you're paying to the Olympic Organisation body after borrowing it).

Where's Dave when you need some clear-headed thinking?


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> and miss out on years of total comedy value?
> 
> 
> _I think _the £490 is the cost of the stadium (to build) minus the Newham BC subsidy (which you're paying to the Olympic Organisation body after borrowing it).
> ...


 
So, the Olympics has to recoup 490Million (plus or minus) to pay for the stadium?

Once done, what should we do with it then?  Leave it empty, let athletics take it over, use it for something else?

Knocking it down is an option.  Not a good one, but an option.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2011)

yeah £490 million is the cost of the stadium. So a hell of a lot will be made back of that through the selling of the tickets to the olympics and the tv rights and sponsorship and you know all that stuff.

Also i have yet to read anywhere that we are being given the lease for free! I have yet to see any figures for how much we(newham council, west ham, live nation) are paying other then the 90 odd million we are spending to redevelop it after the games to make it fit for football(you know moving the pitch and all that lark). The whole point of allowing us to have the stadium is that the gov get to recoup the tax payers money and possibly even make a profit, who knows.

As for the wages and stuff im really not shocked! Keiron dyer, louis boa moorte, matty upson and a few of the other biscuit boy legacy players are on ridiculously inflated wages, especially the ones who were brought in at the January transfer window during the tevez season.

Its not a big secret that our finances are an absolute mess and will continue to be until magnussons influence is completly gone from the club.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> So, the Olympics has to recoup 490Million (plus or minus) to pay for the stadium?
> 
> Once done, what should we do with it then?  Leave it empty, let athletics take it over, use it for something else?
> 
> Knocking it down is an option.  Not a good one, but an option.


 
Like all Olympic stadiums, without football it's a white elephant. With football it's a comedy classic.

I refer the Honourable Gentleman to New Labour spin - it was always going to be thus, including the wastle of taxpayers money (largely spent to ensure T. Blair a legacy project).


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Like all Olympic stadiums, without football it's a white elephant. With football it's a comedy classic.
> 
> I refer the Honourable Gentleman to New Labour spin - it was always going to be thus, including the wastle of taxpayers money (largely spent to ensure T. Blair a legacy project).


 
The succession planning has been botched, I would have thoughts that was clear.  

You still haven't really said what you think it should be used for.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

There is no successful model to follow or even adapt - not even to break-even on future cashflows.

It's publically owned and we spent over £1/2 billion building it so it would be nice to not continue to lose money on it in the future, but basically giving it away isn't ideal either.

'friad - with Olympic Stadiums - society is lumbered.

I did think the Welcome Trust's bid of £1 billion for the whole park was interesting, though I was never clear what they meant by 'the whole park'.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> There is no successful model to follow or even adapt - not even to break-even on future cashflows.
> 
> It's publically owned and we spent over £1/2 billion building it so it would be nice to not continue to lose money on it in the future, but basically giving it away isn't ideal either.
> 
> ...


 
My understanding is that it will be paid for by income from hosting the Olympics.

But, yes, we do need to find an alternative use for it so it continues to bring benefit.  That should have been considered from day 1.

It hasn't, and we are where we are.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

kained&able said:


> dont worry kovac is out of contract in a years time!


Not any more he's not.









tommers said:


> I think I'd prefer that to endless re-postings of the same pictures and posts saying "ooh, look, it's quite far from the pitch".


 
It's not "quite" far, it's fucking _miles_ away!


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2011)

closer then wembley as i will say a lot. 

& oh for fucks sake why would we give him a new contract, he is pony.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

Oh Dave.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

kained&able said:


> closer then wembley as i will say a lot.
> 
> & oh for fucks sake why would we give him a new contract, he is pony.
> 
> dave


 
It's fucking astounding - and quite funny as long as you're not a Hammer.  

Are the owners playing at football manager do you reckon?  Would explain a fair bit imo.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

did you actually type all that out yourself?  fair play, that's dedication.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

you can't buy a new stadium in football manager

Oh and loads of papers have carlton cole to stoke for 9 million today!!!!

please, please please!

dave


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

That would be amazing.


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2011)

LOL. Sounds like an 'amazing' agent putting his man out there.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> LOL. Sounds like an 'amazing' agent putting his man out there.


 
To _Stoke_?

Sack the Mr 10%er, Carlton.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

4th time "lucky" for Stoke then.


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2011)

mattie said:


> To _Stoke_?
> 
> Sack the Mr 10%er, Carlton.


 
You don't think the Stoke part is more believable than the alleged fee?

I mean . . . he plays on borrowed legs, and then puts them on back to front.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You don't think the Stoke part is more believable than the alleged fee?
> 
> I mean . . . he plays on borrowed legs, and then puts them on back to front.



Yeah, but if you're going to make shit up.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

exactly! And stoke always come out with stories that they are buying are players.

i think last year alone they bought, noble, cole, green, parker & upson off us 

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> exactly! And stoke always come out with stories that they are buying are players.
> 
> i think last year alone they bought, noble, cole, green, parker & upson off us
> 
> dave



They're probably after Ashton.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

oh and rumor has it we are signing out of contact jay boothroyd. That would be a mint championship signing that would.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> oh and rumor has it we are signing out of contact jay boothroyd. That would be a mint championship signing that would.
> 
> dave


 
Is he Carlton Mk2?  I'd actually be quite satisfied with that, given our situation.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

Phew.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13466915.stm


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

mattie said:


> They're probably after Ashton.



They were.  Just before he retired we sent him up there for a medical.  Obviously he failed it.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

mattie said:


> Phew.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13466915.stm



*shakes head sadly*

Poor old Swindon.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> *shakes head sadly*
> 
> Poor old Swindon.


 
It must be shit being Swindon.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake this puts me in awkward position.

God now works in hell.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Oh for fucks sake this puts me in awkward position.
> 
> God now works in hell.
> 
> dave



It's going to be awesome in so many ways.

Just glad it's not anywhere near us.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

Its would be like zidane playing for spurs or or or umm xavi managing millwall. Or umm slash joining the smiths.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Its would be like zidane playing for spurs or or or umm xavi managing millwall. Or umm slash joining the smiths.
> 
> dave


 
He'll go mad, play himself as captain, striker, goalkeeper and mascot and it'll be superb fun.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

(((Swindon)))

Has anybody spoken to Onket?


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

and he will call his entire squad shit at regular intervals and walk out after 5 months.

Should be a right laugh.

THEN he can come to ours as youth team coach.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> (((Swindon)))
> 
> Has anybody spoken to Onket?


 
Best to break it gently.


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2011)

Going to be interesting. I'm looking forward to next season even more now. And I was looking forward to it a lot to start with. A possible 11 grounds with terrace for away fans.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

It will be entertaining, no matter what happens.  And that's more than most clubs can say.


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2011)

The Championship is a great competition. Wouldn't want to be in it but that's not bad compensation for being shit.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

eh?  We were talking about Paolo at Swindon.

I am quite looking forward to the Championship as well though.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The Championship is a great competition. Wouldn't want to be in it but that's not bad compensation for being shit.





Textbook playground.

Well played, sir.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> eh?  We were talking about Paolo at Swindon.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to the Championship as well though.



I'm not, means i have to start watching the sodding league show with maniche whats his face again. Am considering a season ticket though. Have prices been announced yet? I have a cunning plan of getting half a season for west ham half a season for walsall with one of my mates.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

I guess they'll announce the prices once the season's over (i.e. actually over rather than just for all intents and purposes over).  Last time didn't they freeze the price and say it was a reduction cos you get 4 extra home games? 

The telly thing is the only thing that's annoying me.  No more dodgy internet streams I imagine.  I got rid of Sky anyway, and BBC occasionally show Champ games.

I am so sick of aiming to avoid relegation every year though.  It's fucking tedious.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> I guess they'll announce the prices once the season's over (i.e. actually over rather than just for all intents and purposes over).  Last time didn't they freeze the price and say it was a reduction cos you get 4 extra home games?
> 
> The telly thing is the only thing that's annoying me.  No more dodgy internet streams I imagine.  I got rid of Sky anyway, and BBC occasionally show Champ games.
> 
> I am so sick of aiming to avoid relegation every year though.  It's fucking tedious.



Away trips to Brizzle and taffland, if anyone's up for it.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2011)

cant remember. Checked though and half season ticket was about £350 this year so i reckon that is doable. Especially if i do the second half so i get the business end of the season.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The Championship is a great competition. Wouldn't want to be in it but that's not bad compensation for being shit.


 
I'm still tickled by this.

I'm imagining L_C sniffing loftily as he typed it.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2011)

While the right hand taps away at a calculator.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> While the right hand taps away at a calculator.





I'm somewhat surprised he hasn't articulated our shiteness in pounds and pence.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

Barry 'honest agent, honestly' Silkman is WSC's stickipedia.



> Barry Silkman, Manchester City Panini Football 80
> The type of midfielder often described as "busy", Barry Silkman only spent one season with Man City, who he joined from Plymouth in 1979, though he went on to have a long career in the lower divisions. As one of the first footballers to become an agent he still turns up on the back pages 20 years after his retirement.
> 
> Silkman is known chiefly for working with Pini Zahavi, the "super agent" who has had a long involvement with Chelsea. Just lately, however, he has been busy on West Ham's behalf with distinctly mixed results. Before one of his clients, Avram Grant, was appointed manager, Silkman had been involved in the signing of Benni McCarthy, who made only two league starts in his year with West Ham.
> ...






Three Honest Men.  

That's some brass neck, calling your consortium that if you're Barry Silkman.


----------



## DRINK? (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Corax (May 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> did you actually type all that out yourself?  fair play, that's dedication.


 
Nah, just c&p'd another article and changed the names.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> Nah, just c&p'd another article and changed the names.


 
Tell me that article didn't have the name 'Dyer' in it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> oh and rumor has it we are signing out of contact jay boothroyd. That would be a mint championship signing that would.
> 
> dave


 
He'll probably go to the prem tbh. You can have Dave Jones tho?


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2011)

ummmm errrr really?

http://www.teamtalk.com/chelsea/6944784/Carlo-would-consider-West-Ham

lol


dave


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2011)

Love it. Why on earth were they 'questioning' him about that?!


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2011)

im trying to start the rumour that west ham was driving chris humes car in the vague hope we get given the three points.


dave


----------



## agricola (May 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> im trying to start the rumour that west ham was driving chris humes car in the vague hope we get given the three points.
> 
> 
> dave


 
boom - tish


----------



## bluestreak (May 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> ummmm errrr really?
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/chelsea/6944784/Carlo-would-consider-West-Ham
> 
> ...



wouldn't be a bad thing surely.  but yet, my spider senses are tingling, and not in a good way.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

I'm trying to work out how we can turn every thread on here into a west ham thread next year.

i think it will be a challenge.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

Excepting Cardiff for obv. reasons, don't Championship teams all contribute to the generic Championship thread?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2011)

So we'll have 2 threads?  Brilliant.

That's a start Dave.

And it's nice that some other club's supporters spend all their time on our threads too.  That Championship thread will be swollen, SWOLLEN i tell you.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

collison is making the right noises!

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110523/jack-eager-to-bounce-back_2236884_2365007

reckon he will stay.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

West who you say?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2011)

Mark Noble has just tweeted that Dave Jones is the top managerial candidate.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

outsider from what everyone else is saying. I doubt the players will know much yet. most pople seem to think it a ten man short list at the moment.

ummm  by the way i think we may have qualified for europe via the fair play league.

Article I read we were third in line as of april 30th behind fulham and blackpool and i have had a quick check and we certainly got 1 less yellow card then blackpool and considering none of our players put a fucking tackle in since april 30th I think we might have sneaked it beacuse of the fulham red card.

Possibly, maybe LOL.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

You lot are so rubbish you don't even have any super-injunctions.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

that doesnt make sense. even vaguely. you're rubbish.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2011)

He's trying though, bless him.


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> that doesnt make sense. even vaguely. you're rubbish.
> 
> dave


I had to redact the bits that made it make sense.


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

Steven Caulker has impressed massively on loan at Bristol, and needs a season's loan out at a Championship club next year.  You lot might be the perfect fit.  What would you think?


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

what position?

if its a left back the answer is probanley yes. If not fuck knows what our squad will need come auguest.


dave


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what position?
> 
> if its a left back the answer is probanley yes. If not fuck knows what our squad will need come auguest.
> 
> ...


 
CB.

He was their Young Player of the Year, despite only being there on loan.  Their fans raved about him, claiming him to be a future England fixture.  For a CB, I think that's quite unusual at only 18/19.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

centre back is the last position we need, fairly sure we have that one sorted.

We are fairly good at producing centre backs in case you hadn't noticed.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> We are fairly good at producing centre backs in case you hadn't noticed.
> 
> dave


if you were you wouldn't be in a lower division and still going on about a ginger shoplifter from nearly fifty years ago.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

Now now be fair we also keep going on about rio.


dave


----------



## discokermit (May 23, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2011)

It struck me you might be a good place to send some of our not-quite-ready kids next season.

Maybe people like Bostock, Livermore, possibly Naughton . . . depending on where they are in their mind/game of course.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2011)

If there's one thing we're good for, it's kids.

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2011)

I've heard those Geordies need some coal.

And the eskimos are a bit short of snow.


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2011)

Okay, lets just make it Robbie Keane again then.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2011)

Bet it's good to have him back in that famous lilywhite.


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2011)

What next, offer us a tinpot dictator of a chairman?

We're not a fucking charity you know.


----------



## Corax (May 24, 2011)

No seriously, Keane's great.  One of our top scorers of all time.  He'll be great for you, honestly.  I think you should write to your chairman and start a campaign.

We could probably throw in a Mexican with loads of potential and a world-class CB with a few niggling injuries too.


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> No seriously, Keane's great.  One of our top scorers of all time.  He'll be great for you, honestly.  I think you should write to your chairman and start a campaign.
> 
> We could probably throw in a Mexican with loads of potential and a world-class CB with a few niggling injuries too.


 
Look, you can just have Boa Morte.


----------



## Corax (May 24, 2011)

mattie said:


> Look, you can just have Boa Morte.


 
Can't do worse than our current strikers.  Sod it, we'll stick him up front with Pav and see what happens.  Deal.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

Guess what these are.


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2011)

Cunts?


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

edit:  urgh that image sullied the thread.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

I liked the smiley Davids, but I've no idea who the robot's supposed to be.

Is a clue about our new manager?  A certain tin-kneed no-nonsense fat-northern-comic-lookalike?


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

1.  A bubble.
2.  An updated version of Herbie the Hammer.
3. A Hammerhead shark.

Apparently all entrants for the "design a new mascot" competition.

That is a REALLY updated version of Herbie.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

I've heard Hughton or Lambert for manager, but the person who said that is now saying that it's going to be somebody not mentioned yet if those 2 say no.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> 1.  A bubble.
> 2.  An updated version of Herbie the Hammer.
> 3. A Hammerhead shark.
> 
> ...


 
Ah.  On that note, I reckon Julian would make a good mascot.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> I've heard Hughton or Lambert for manager, but the person who said that is now saying that it's going to be somebody not mentioned yet if those 2 say no.


 
Fucking Dowie.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

Or Barry Silkman



Fuck me, it'd be worth it just for the car-crash.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

Sorry, I got it wrong... O'Neill or Lambert... then somebody out of left field if they say no, then hughton, allardyce and curbs.

I hate Silkman almost as much as I hate Whelan.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> Sorry, I got it wrong... O'Neill or Lambert... then somebody out of left field if they say no, then hughton, allardyce and curbs.
> 
> I hate Silkman almost as much as I hate Whelan.


 
Curbs?

Jesus wept.

Of all those, I'd favour Hughton because he doesn't seem to need to rule by force of personality, but (unlike Fonzie, for example) he seems to manage pretty well.

And, yes, Silkman is a prize one whom we need shot of ASAP.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

I'd be happy with any of them to be honest.


----------



## mattie (May 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'd be happy with any of them to be honest.


 
O'Neill seems to have a media reputation which denies his less pleasant aspects (he didn't exactly leave Villa on good terms or, for that matter, in a good state) and although I'd take Lambert and Allardyce as pragmatic choices I'm not overly enamoured by either.

Taking back a man who we sacked (in that we made life too difficult for him to stay), and who then sued us, just seems a recipe for trouble.  Admittedly, it wasn't Gold and Sullivan who forced him out, but I just don't think it a good idea.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

I think some of them (Curbishley, Fat Sam) would encounter a certain amount of resistance from the fans that might scupper their chances.  I'm not sure it's justified but I think it would be there.  Specially with Curbs cos of the whole way he left and the court case (altho I think he was right.)

Hughton is pretty inexperienced and his main achievement is getting a very good Newcastle team (Pardew still has them at mid table FFS) up from the Champ.

And, as you say, O'Neill likes to spend and certainly has his flaws.

But... both O'Neill and Allardyce have been successful pretty much everywhere they've gone with the very rare exception.  Curbishley is exactly the kind of steady, boring man we would need to steady the ship and rebuild and I'm not sure what Lambert has ever done wrong.  2 consecutive promotions with Norwich not enough?!

And, when push comes to shove, every manager has their issues and we're West Ham, not Man Utd.  I reckon that's a pretty good list.






So it'll be Barry Fry or Robbie Savage or something.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2011)

If alladyce was the manager i would be put in awkward position. I hate any club associated with fat "i should be managing inter or real" sam. It would have been like geroge graham managing us or something.

Houghton is my first choice.

I quite like the hammer head shark mascot idea.
dave


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> Sorry, I got it wrong... O'Neill or Lambert... then somebody out of left field if they say no, then hughton, allardyce and curbs.
> 
> I hate Silkman almost as much as I hate Whelan.


why on earth would Paul Lambert follow taking Naaarij up to the holy grail of the EPL - by dropping straight back down to manage the 'Ammers?


----------



## Casually Red (May 25, 2011)

Not to harp on about it -although Im glad Grant is gone - Im still sickened by the manner in which he was sacked immediately after the game . Absolutely no fucking class as usual from the spiv/pornographer/apprentice cut-out who fucking hired him in the first place . Strikes me their half arsed attempts to get the players to revolt a while back showed them up for the low class dickwads they were and it was just low class petty revenge . Quite personal I thought .
Theres classier way of doing things, and of course football is a ruthless sport,  but these spivs seem happy in the unnecessary  gutter.


----------



## Casually Red (May 25, 2011)

mattie said:


> Fucking Dowie.



Holy fuck no ,dont even joke about it , 

 Id hate to see the  mascot if that happened


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2011)

not that bothered to be honest. I'm sure he got told in jan that if we didn't stay up he would be sacked so why delay the inevitible.

I mean its not like he won the double the previous season and had finished 2nd in the league or anything.

dave


----------



## Casually Red (May 25, 2011)

mattie said:


> Excellent.  Let's make the club more batshit-mental.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6938471,00.html


 
please God not that awful fascist cunt , please . Grant almost turned me anti semitic , last fucking thing I needs this . Its like a gypsys curse that just wont stop .


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

Lambert's just signed a new contract at Norwich... so it ain't gonna be him


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> Holy fuck no ,dont even joke about it ,
> 
> Id hate to see the  mascot if that happened



http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6953293,00.html

Apparently he'd be happy to accept the job, which can only mean he's a fucking lunatic.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2011)

Parker to villa is a new rumour appearing in the press today. I swear i should work for a paper, i'm great at making these things up.

over the weekend im going to do a big work out of who i reckon is staying, who is going and who should just be shot(yes im looking at you kovac and boa morte) i think that will amuse me.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2011)

I hope this managerial situation drags on and on. Today I saw it's Big Sam - fantastic!


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2011)

on and on? its not even been a week yet!

Long as its sorted before transfer window is open or anyones contract ends i really don't care, in fact i would prefer the board take their time.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2011)

Is that Dowie or Julian Lescott?


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

Looks like it's big fat Sam


----------



## discokermit (May 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is that Dowie or Julian Lescott?


do you mean joleon lescott? who as a five year old was hit by a car and dragged underneath it outside his school?


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2011)

NO NO NO, i will not belive this untill i have seen it signed and seeled at the moment its just people betting lots of money on it.

Means fuck all.

Disco you forgot and now looks like a klingon.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 27, 2011)

ridiculing people for suffering horrific childhood accidents seems a bit off to me.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2011)

fair enough. I feel for the bloke. Doesn't alter the fact he looks like a klingon though and in my opinion if your prepared(not saying you are) to point out that harry reknapp is adroppy twitching candle faced twat you should be prpared to say lescott looks like a klingon.


dave


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2011)

Didn't Mourinho say he'd like to manage in England again?


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

And what on earth has that got to do with us?


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> NO NO NO, i will not belive this untill i have seen it signed and seeled at the moment its just people betting lots of money on it.
> 
> Means fuck all.
> 
> ...



You might be right dave.  Might have been a bit presumptuous.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

We could always sign NRC.

Haha, he's had almost as bad a 5 years as we have, the finger to his lips, ear waggling cunt.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2011)

tommers said:


> And what on earth has that got to do with us?


 
No ambition you lot.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> No ambition you lot.



Anyway, he's desperate to manage at the Lane.  That fella on 606 said so.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/27/danny-wilson-sheffield-united-protests

Snigger.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2011)

Ok. The word on the street is that Lambert was offered a million a year plus a million bonus if we came back up.

MON has until monday to make his mind up, otherwise it's BFS. Apparently one board member is really annoyed cos MON refuses to give an answer, but the others want to wait.

Source for all this is a sports journo on another site.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2011)

thank fuck i take the word of sports journos to one rung up the truth scale of polictal parties election manifestos or i would be scared.

Please please please mr o'neil take the job.

Still say it should be chris houghton.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2011)

Fair point dave.  Let's see what he says on Monday.


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2011)

Sorry Dave, story is he turned us down last night. By fax no less.  So expect chunky chops soon as.


----------



## agricola (May 29, 2011)

Sky reckon its BFS, and that he will be announced next week.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2011)

THIS IS NOT FUNNY


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Aye, it's not. But now you and us, we can be best friends. Because we have suffered both the pains of relegation and BFS very recently. I love you, dave.


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2011)

just when i thought it couldnt get any worse.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

Just close your eyes, dave.


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2011)

He might want to keep Carlton Dave.  That makes it better, doesn't it?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)




----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> He might want to keep Carlton Dave.  That makes it better, doesn't it?


 
i have no problem with carlton cole as a championship striker!


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2011)

Well, at least we're a more attractive proposition to managers than Abu Dhabi.

And I still can't believe O'Neill paid 8plus Million bones for Reo-Coker.  If memory serves correctly, he bought Harewood as well.  I'm not that clued up on BFS's transfer record, but he'd have to go some to better that.


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

Right then this is what i reckon will happen over the summer with people leaving    

    Goalkeepers
1 Robert Green villa or one of the promoted teams would be my guess
    28 Peter Kurucz (staying)
    29 Marek Stech (either he will be made n1 or will go away)
    31 Ruud Boffin (stay)
    46 Jake Larkins(stay

    Defenders
           Danny Gabbidon (stay)
2 Winston Reid shot 
    5 James Tomkins (stay)
15 Matthew Upson (spurs)
    18 Jonathan Spector( hmmmm not sure, useful player)
22 Manuel Da Costa (again not sure, but inclined to say he will go, if he lieaves it will be to italy)
23 Herita Ilunga (shot)
    27 Jordan Spence (stay)
36 Wayne Bridge (end of loan)
    37 Lars Jacobsen( im going with stay)
    44 Jordan Brown (stay)
    Holmar Orn Eyjolfsson (stay)

    Midfielders
8 Scott Parker (villa, liverpool, someone)
11 Thomas Hitzlsperger (germany)
12 Pablo Barrera (shot)
13 Luis Boa Morte (shot)
    14 Radoslav Kovac( stay unfortunatly)
    16 Mark Noble( stay, club captain)
20 Julien Faubert(shot)
    25 Junior Stanislas (stay)
32 Gary O'Neil (retire due to injury from what i hear)
    38 Dylan Tombides (stay)
    40 Anthony Edgar (stay)
        Jack Collison (stay)

    Forwards
9 Carlton Cole (stoke, west brom, shot)
17 Benni McCarthy (shot)
    19 Freddie Sears (stay)
21 Demba Ba (sunderland)
26 Zavon Hines (released)
30 Frederic Piquionne (no idea)
33 Victor Obinna (end of loan)
        Frank Nouble

which means at the moment we have a  starting 11 of

Stech

we dont own a left back
Tomkins
Gabbidon
Jackobsen

Noble(c)
Spector
Collison

Sears
Nouble
Stanislas

Sooooo we are in desperate need of left backs and a maybe a couple of number 9s.
Goal keepers we are fine
Could do with an experienced centre back unless someone is very much ready to step up(the icelandic kid or one of the jordons might be but ive seen very little of any of em!)

Probabley could do with a defensive mid on a free so kovac can be shot. def a few bodies light in midfield as well, hpefully we can get in some loans/frees.  Jack cork off of chelsea would be nice.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

Remember when you lot said Noble would be in the England team by now?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

mattie said:


> I'm not that clued up on BFS's transfer record, but he'd have to go some to better that.



He'll buy cloggers and smashers. You're the next Bolton.


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> He'll buy cloggers and smashers. You're the next Bolton.


 
Good. We've needed some of them for years.

Dave - the Icelandic kid has already gone.


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

when the hell did that happen? thought he was quite well rated.

Okay we def need a centre back.

As for noble i think if west ham had been even vaguely decent this year he may well have been looking at a friendly cap this season. We were shit though so not for at least 16 months.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2011)

I think noble will benefit from parker leaving. He looked great covering that position a couple of times last year.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

So we'll give it another 2 years shall we?


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

he will still only be 26 in two years! plenty of time for him to get the odd cap here and there. I don't think anyone was ever saying he would be first 11 england lynch pin.

dace


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

You yourself said that.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> Good. We've needed some of them for years.
> 
> Dave - the Icelandic kid has already gone.


 
It's not a question of "some". Your entire squad will be cloggers and smashers. He'll buy them and train the rest into it. The short passing game is now a thing of the past at West Ham. Boot it up to the big man at every opportunity. 30 red cards a season.


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> You yourself said that.



bollocks i did. Find the post or it didn't happen.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> It's not a question of "some". Your entire squad will be cloggers and smashers. He'll buy them and train the rest into it. The short passing game is now a thing of the past at West Ham. Boot it up to the big man at every opportunity. 30 red cards a season.



Don't be ridiculous.

Have you even seen us recently?  The last 5 years have been fucking shit.  Ever since Gerrard's equaliser in the 2006 Cup Final.  Horrible, shit to watch and always losing.  We already do the "pass it sideways in midfield, knock it back to the defenders and then hoist it forward to the big lump up front".  How can he make it any worse?  At least with him in charge we might win some games, and maybe a bit of the physical side and.. ahem... direct football might be what we need in the Championship.  We're down mate, we have been an absolute shambles for years.. lurching from one crisis to the next and we need some cunt to come in and sort it out.  He will do that.  It won't be pretty but who fucking cares?  We carry on the way we were and we are going down again.

get him in, sort shit out and then see where we are.  If he's as good as he reckons he is then he might even be able to make it a bit nicer on the eye once the crisis is over and the ship is stabilised.

My main worry with him is that the fans will turn on him and make it untenable cos they won't see the longer picture... remind me how that went when you lot did the same thing?


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to sit on the fence for this one.

We need someone who can manage a team and instil some spirit - for certain sections of the team, anyway - and I think that should take precedence over pretty much anything else.  For the short term only.  BFS can probably deliver that better than anyone, in fact that's what he appears to be quite good at.  In the longer term, well.....

At the present time, I really just want us off the front, back and gossip pages.


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2011)

kained&able said:


> 15 Matthew Upson (spurs)


_*Do*_ fuck off!  

Why the fuck would we want that sack of shite?


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> _*Do*_ fuck off!
> 
> Why the fuck would we want that sack of shite?


 
Him, Kaboul, Gomes.

Excellent.


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2011)

mattie said:


> Him, Kaboul, Gomes.
> 
> Excellent.


 
Kaboul has miraculously transformed into a quality ball-playing CB, have you not been paying attention?

I was astounded as anyone, because he was shocking during his first stint at the Lane.


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Kaboul has miraculously transformed into a quality ball-playing CB, have you not been paying attention?
> 
> I was astounded as anyone, because he was shocking during his first stint at the Lane.


 
You'll be telling me Dawson can read a game next.


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2011)

mattie said:


> You'll be telling me Dawson can read a game next.


 
Not his strong point.  That's why he needs to stay in the middle dominating in the air (which he's very good at), with a CB with good awareness and technique alongside him.  King's the master at that, but at the front end of the season (before he got injured) Kaboul showed himself to be a worthy successor.


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> _*Do*_ fuck off!
> 
> Why the fuck would we want that sack of shite?



beacuse arry will make £200k un a back hander, obviously.

Get over it it will happen, not saying he wont be 4th choice and wont be shit but he will sign for you lot.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

Tomkins in U21 squad as injury replacement.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6960609,00.html

Good lad.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

F365 being bitchy



> 'West Ham striker Freddie Sears has pledged his future to the club despite their relegation to the Championship,' says The Sun.
> 
> That's awfully big of him. After making nine Premier League starts for relegated West Ham this season, it will clearly take a great deal of willpower to resist all those other offers



Well, we were all thinking it, but it's cruel to actually say it.


----------



## Corax (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> beacuse arry will make £200k un a back hander, obviously.
> 
> Get over it it will happen, not saying he wont be 4th choice and wont be shit but he will sign for you lot.
> 
> dave


 
King
Dawson
Kaboul 
Gallas
Bassong (tho will prob leave)
Khumalo
Caulker
Butcher
Blackwood
Durojaiye
Ekong
Sheriff
Yeboah

So Upson would be at least 13th choice centre-back


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

the king is dead so 12th.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

An England international behind Kaboul.

Are we that hard-up in England?


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

kaboul has almost turned himself into a competent centre back to be honest, and shocked.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> kaboul has almost turned himself into a competent centre back to be honest, and shocked.


 
Going from disgrace to not a disgrace is one thing.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

mattie said:


> Tomkins in U21 squad as injury replacement.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6960609,00.html
> 
> Good lad.



was very suprised he wasn't there anyway, the original squad looked very light on centre backs.


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

When are the Hammers going to have a song of their own, im forever blowing bubbles is a Swansea City song from the time it was a hit in the music halls, get your own song, bloody second division rubbish.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

have you lot actually sung it since the 20's.

No, well fuck off then.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

Fortune really did hide for that lot.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

more ran away in disgust


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Have you even seen us recently?  The last 5 years have been fucking shit.  Ever since Gerrard's equaliser in the 2006 Cup Final.  Horrible, shit to watch and always losing.  We already do the "pass it sideways in midfield, knock it back to the defenders and then hoist it forward to the big lump up front".  How can he make it any worse?  At least with him in charge we might win some games, and maybe a bit of the physical side and.. ahem... direct football might be what we need in the Championship.  We're down mate, we have been an absolute shambles for years.. lurching from one crisis to the next and we need some cunt to come in and sort it out.  He will do that.  It won't be pretty but who fucking cares?  We carry on the way we were and we are going down again.
> 
> ...


 
Where did I say it won't win you games or get you back to the Premier League? The problem is, it's going to get much _much_ worse before it gets any better.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Where did I say it won't win you games or get you back to the Premier League? The problem is, it's going to get much _much_ worse before it gets any better.


 
Still, mustn't grumble.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

Has BFS signed up yet?

I want to know when I can pop the champagne.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

he is on holiday, i reaslly hope cardiff poach him.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Where did I say it won't win you games or get you back to the Premier League? The problem is, it's going to get much _much_ worse before it gets any better.



How can he make it any worse?  We played nice passing football under Zola for a bit, we did it a little bit at the start of this season but mostly we've been lumping it forward to Cole.  Badly.  We haven't played "the West Ham way" for ages.

I've had enough.  Seriously.  Might as well try something else.  At least with him we might be organised and have some fight rather than just giving up leads every game and conceding headers at the far post every fucking game.

I don't think you get quite how fucked off everybody is.  3 years ago there would have been protests in the fucking street, now people just shrug and say it's worth a try.

Well, apart from Dave.

SSN are reporting a 2 yr contract btw.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

How can he make it any worse? Being back here in 2 years with an even worse squad full of even bigger dickhead mercenaries?


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

tommers this is sam alladyce we are talking about. He managed to make a team with jay jay okotca play dire football. & we don't have a matty taylor who can just decide to fuck it all off and shoot from 60 yards out(well presuming hitz leaves) when he gets bored.

We also have the annoynce of every time he wins a game him banging on about how he should be managing barcelona/inter millan and if he is shit we can enjoy him throwing a strop beacuse the fans dare to voice thier opinion.

I hate him i hate him i hate him(unless he gets us promoted)

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

He'll get you promoted, don't worry about that.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, heaven help us if we ever bought any mercenaries.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> tommers this is sam alladyce we are talking about. He managed to make a team with jay jay okotca play dire football. & we don't have a matty taylor who can just decide to fuck it all off and shoot from 60 yards out(well presuming hitz leaves) when he gets bored.
> 
> We also have the annoynce of every time he wins a game him banging on about how he should be managing barcelona/inter millan and if he is shit we can enjoy him throwing a strop beacuse the fans dare to voice thier opinion.
> 
> ...



Yeah Dave, I'm not over the moon about it but fucking hell, we need something.  And we've been playing dire football since that first Pardew season.  

I hope he can develop things once stuff gets sorted... probably onto a loser there, to be fair.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

chris bloody hughton is the correct answer!

if that prick of a golivan would relaise that i might even allow him to be called dave.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> Oh yeah, heaven help us if we ever bought any mercenaries.


 
I said "bigger dickhead" ones.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

yeah ill give you good money he will try and buy stepehn "what a" hunt

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

Bwahahaha! You're going to sign Owen on a free and he'll rinse you over 2 years whilst sat on his arse!!! And Sol Campbell was born to be signed by Allardyce in his 37th year on this Earth.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

We finished Sol's career, we can't restart it!


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

oh god, both of those make sense.

and seeing as own can't not score against us he would clearly have score more own goals then goals, probabley knocking us out of theplay offs in the process.

AND YOU ARE SHRUGGING YOUR SHOULDERS TOMMERS

dave


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

YES I AM DAVE!!!  

SHRUGGING!!!!


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

see you woers say indifference but your smilies say you care and are just hurting still.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yeah ill give you good money he will try and buy stepehn "what a" hunt
> 
> dave


 you fucking wish. as if you would have a chance! lol!


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

i did say try. And he was simply the biggest vaginal blister of a player i could think of in 10 seconds.

and no i dont wish, i really really really hate the twat. hence me calling him what a hunt at every possible opportuinty.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

he's fucking ace! the sort of player you could do with. the sort of player who works his guts out for the team.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

he is a fucking dirty gobshite. Robbie savage without the barnet.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

is he fuck. a younger robbie savage might have kept you up last season. instead you had a team that were so apathetic they made scott parker look like a dynamo.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

WITHOUT the barnet?


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

where i wrote barnet i meant mane. Mr savage has beatiful hair. also the comparison isn't really valid as i cant remember savage trying to murder a goal keeper via the use of a deadly knee.

What a hunt that man is.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> trying to murder a goal keeper via the use of a deadly knee.
> 
> 
> 
> dave


now now. that's not quite true, is it?


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

okay murder might be stretching it just a tiny bit, i was chanelling one of my mates. But he definatly left his knee in when he had no reason too.

Dirty hateful player.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

To be fair, he is a cunt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned that he's a cunt?


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

discokermit said:


> he's fucking ace! the sort of player you could do with. the sort of player who works his guts out for the team.


 
Boa Morte tried that.

It didn't work out so well.


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

he's our cunt.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

One of many in wolverhampton surely.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> One of many in wolverhampton surely.
> 
> dave


shitloads. as a part time walsall fan, you should know..


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

i do indeed. i fucking hate the dingles.

tis law.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i do indeed. i fucking hate the dingles.
> 
> tis law.
> 
> dave


west ham and walsall. very poor judgement or just some weird masochism? or did you fall off the swings when you were little?


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

discokermit said:


> west ham and walsall. very poor judgement or just some weird masochism? or did you fall off the swings when you were little?


 
Very alliterative, our dave.

He's French, you know.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

discokermit said:


> west ham and walsall. very poor judgement or just some weird masochism? or did you fall off the swings when you were little?


what kind of pc, european  of health and safety law petertaining dingle cunt DIDN'T fall of the swings when they were little. Bare fun.

The walsall thing is just cos my best mate supports em, only know him 7 or so years. Wet ham might be the result of brain damage though.

dave


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what kind of pc, european  of health and safety law petertaining dingle cunt DIDN'T fall of the swings when they were little. Bare fun.
> 
> 
> dave


we nicked the chains for tat.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2011)

mattie said:


> Very alliterative, our dave.
> 
> He's French, you know.



on the other hand though, wigan, wolves, watford.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> on the other hand though, wigan, wolves, watford.


 
A bullet well dodged, mate.


----------



## Casually Red (May 31, 2011)

el-ahrairah said:


> Ok, so who is going to be worse than us this season?  Can we find three teams?


 
post 21


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2011)

We couldn't even find one.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

i'll have to check back, but i don't think i predicted survival.

also, it's sam.

big fat sam's claret and blue army etc.

no.  i can't see it.  still, at least we're going up again in the near future, but it won't be pretty.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

also, whose turn is it to take the blame for the hex by starting the thread?  will check presently...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

2010-11 - mattie
2009-10 - hammerntongues / dave
2008-09 - upsidedownwalrus 
2007-08 - upsidedownwalrus
2006-07 - me

tommers, i think it's up to you this time round.  you can take the blame for hexing us.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The good news is the spread betting companies have faith - they've got you finishing 8th from bottom. The not so good news is that's only 4 points above the 3rd from bottom:
> 
> 
> West Ham Points        SELL 41.5 - 43 BUY
> ...



i thought the bookies were supposed to be the ones who KNOW.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

el-ahrairah said:


> Green, Upson, Ben Haim, Ilunga, Reid, Parker, Noble, Hitzlsperger, Barrera, Cole and Faubert.
> 
> Blimey, that's actually not too shabby.  Somebody beat it out of me but I'm actually feeling optimistic about this season not coming down to the last game.  (by which i mean i expect us to be safe from relegation a few games earlier, not that i'm expecting mid-table glory).


 
whoops/.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> it really depends who goes and it depends how people like barrera adjust to the PL but I'm feeling quite optimistic too.  I mean not like Europe optimistic but maybe more than 35 points.  Maybe finishing higher than Birmingham, Blackburn and Wigan kind of optimistic.  11th or something.
> 
> That said, our first 6 games are fucking shit.
> 
> It's great to have a proper manager though.


 
whoops.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

el-ahrairah said:


> Ignore this post.  Normal service is well resumed following Villa's demolition by Newcastle.  If a newly promoted team made them look like amateurs and they made us look like amateurs, we're screwed.


 
not whoops/


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> season can actually start now then! stoke & sunderland(and spurs inbetween but no chance on that one, arry has bribed the teas lady to feed us seditives i swear) 4 points out of those two and i can start being a happy hammer and telling everyone to blow me again!
> 
> dave


 
whoops/  we're shit at this aren't we.  how many years experience between us?


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> fucking hell, that was West Ham's first away win in over a year...
> 
> Perhaps they have broken some sort of psychological barrier now and off they go


 
at least we're not the only ones who are shite?

why am i awake and rereading this year's thread?

answers on a fucking postcard.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> we'll see on saturday.  I think it might have come a bit early but, like avram says, things are progressing game by game.  I'm looking forward to obinna, barrera and piquionne this season.  I think there's going to be some nice bits of football.


 
doh.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

mattie said:


> Zavon Hines apparently back in training.
> 
> Not much more to add, other than we're five games unbeaten.  Expect that to end with a loud crash.


 
*weeps*

never look back bluey, never look back.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2011)

Go to bed mate, this isn't good for anybody.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2011)

well its official

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110601/sams-the-man_2236884_2369787

my spurs supporting manager just made me a black armband, the tosser.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> well its official
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110601/sams-the-man_2236884_2369787
> 
> dave


 
Where's the weeping and gently rocking back and forth smiley when you need it.


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> 2010-11 - mattie
> 2009-10 - hammerntongues / dave
> 2008-09 - upsidedownwalrus
> 2007-08 - upsidedownwalrus
> ...


 


Welcome back mate.

Are you implying I should go and start the spuds 2012 thread?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2011)

reckon it should be you bluey you have the highest finish out of those still with us.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh jesus, Allardyce. Be afraid, Irons, be very afraid. I should be laughing sadistically, but I'm not


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I for one welcome our pickled onion breath overlord.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> Well I for one welcome our pickled onion breath overlord.


(((((((((tommers)))))
O, how the mighty fall....


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2011)

Like dave said on the other thread, I wonder who he'll try to get in.

Basically, who'll be our Kevin Davies.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2011)

Official Site said:
			
		

> He is determined to make the Hammers successful wherever and whenever they play - but will not sacrifice the club's traditions in the process.
> 
> "I know there will be West Ham fans asking whether I'm going to abandon the style of play that's been the club's heritage over the years. All I'll say is it will be a tale of home and away.
> 
> "At Upton Park we'll attempt to play the kind of passing game the fans want. We will aim to continue in the same way on our travels but we'll also be tough, hard to beat and utterly resilient."



Talk is cheap but at least he's aware of the worries.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 1, 2011)

Its what we deserve to be fair , time will tell , if we get back up first season regardless of style  then we will be bigging him up no doubt .


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh FFS

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6962302,00.html


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2011)

That man is a twat.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

El Hadji Diouf.

If BFS signs this idiot, I shall kill him.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2011)

i refuse to acknowledge this rumour.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm with you Dave.  Horrible cunt.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2011)

He wouldn't dare, would he?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Sam and the 'Acadamy of Football'. LOL.

It must be my turn to start a thread surely. Hang on, I'll just compose a title . .


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

In your own time.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2011)

West ham 11/12 - High wages to turnover ratio


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2011)

West Ham 11/12 - Slightly inferior training pitches


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 4, 2011)

*Fat Sam*


> All I'll say is it will be a tale of home and away.





most bloody likely


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

West Ham 11/12 - I'll pretend we didn't want the stadium anyway


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 4, 2011)

Probably just an irrational worry on my part but have Gold and Sulliporn made absolutely clear they wont actually be flogging Upton Park until West Ham are actually safe and sound inside the new stadium . Im not suggesting for a minute theyre the sort of spiv types who'd care more about dosh up front , worry about details later or anything like that . Just slightly concerned .


----------



## mattie (Jun 4, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> Probably just an irrational worry on my part but have Gold and Sulliporn made absolutely clear they wont actually be flogging Upton Park until West Ham are actually safe and sound inside the new stadium . Im not suggesting for a minute theyre the sort of spiv types who'd care more about dosh up front , worry about details later or anything like that . Just slightly concerned .


 
It's a fair question - given the Tevez debacle surrounding paperwork - but I think/hope the Daves and the Harridan know one end of a contract from the other.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 4, 2011)

It's coming to me now . . . bear with . . .


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2011)

Fat Sam may have pork pie breath, a predilection for the long ball and a bromance with El-Hadji Diouf... but he also has the funniest account on twitter.

http://twitter.com/#!/TheBig_Sam


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2011)

not as funny as robbie savage


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> Fat Sam may have pork pie breath, a predilection for the long ball and a bromance with El-Hadji Diouf... but he also has the funniest account on twitter.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/TheBig_Sam


 
yeah. that's good lulz.  i've decided i'm going to get off sam's back until at least august.  give him a chance, you know.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah me too, unless he sign el hadji diouf.

but obviously i refuse to acknolege that rumour.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.thisdaylive.com/articles/nsofor-blames-grant-for-west-ham-s-relegation/92721/

Obinna points out the obvious.

The funny bit is at the bottom.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2011)

How about . . . 'Wet Sham 2011/12 Season: We might not even go down this year' ?


Or 'Wet Sham 2011/12 Season: Big Sam and the Academy of Comedy' ?


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2011)

Not great mate.

The whole "Wet Sham" things lets you down, I'm afraid.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm trying not to feel hurt; it's difficult finding the time sometimes. 

Probably better during the season - more material perhaps.


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> How about . . . 'Wet Sham 2011/12 Season: We might not even go down this year' ?
> 
> 
> Or 'Wet Sham 2011/12 Season: Big Sam and the Academy of Comedy' ?


 
I waited a whole weekend for that.  I feel cheated.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2011)

i came up with mine in less then a minute for the recored.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2011)

"West Ham: You Shall Know Us By Our Binoculars"


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2011)

thats in two years time fool.


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> thats in two years time fool.


 
Fair enough.

"West Ham: Better than Leyton Orient"?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2011)

Leicester and West Ham are the bookies favourites for the title/promotion.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2011)

Meaningless. We've got to buy and sell half a squad yet.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2011)

I have dceide we should nab joe bennet off of boro. Young english highly rated left back.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2011)

Plus the fact Big Sam has been a manager for 20 years and only achieved one promotion.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2011)

how many of those years was he managing in anything other then the prem though? Oh and i just checked three was the correct answer.  Bolton, notts county, limerick

Alex ferguson has never got promoted. Rubbish he is.

This feels wrong 

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Plus the fact Big Sam has been a manager for 20 years and only achieved one promotion.



he got an unfancied bunch of clodhoppers into Europe.

Sound familiar?

twitch, twitch.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2011)

Christ, you're defending him already.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course!  That's kind of how it works.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2011)

I like to think of it less of defending him(yet) and more proving you are wrong.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooooooof!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 7, 2011)

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong ball anyone?


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2011)

How many times on the trot did Bolton beat you lot?   Was it 6 times?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2011)

I know its the off season but the spurs trolling on this thread is in worse form than defoe.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2011)

tbf it is shit atm. 

It is a bit diff though given the relegation. It's kind of taken the fun away. IIRC, the same thing happened with Newcastle.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2011)

im sure we can take the extra bit of kicking.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> How many times on the trot did Bolton beat you lot? Was it 6 times?



That stats more interesting than the actual football they played


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

todays rumours involve a very very pedictable kevin nolan and dj campbell.

I have no problem with either but why the hell would newcastle want rid of nolan?

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2011)

and why on earth would he come here?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

why the hell are west ham pre season frinedly tickets going on sale on monday. Thats ridiculous!

Still i get to see west ham wooo hoooo!!! And i only have to walk for 10 minutes, genius.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> "West Ham: You Shall Know Us By Our Binoculars"


 
actually, this made me grin!


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Leicester and West Ham are the bookies favourites for the title/promotion.


 
i reckon leicester are going up this year.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 10, 2011)

http://jlmd.blogspot.com/2011/05/hard-route.html

Interesting article on BFS .


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> i reckon leicester are going up this year.


 
We should do with the money and manager we have. It's a tricky league though. Play-offs as an absolute minimum, but we should be in with a good shot of the automatics.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 16, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> http://jlmd.blogspot.com/2011/05/hard-route.html
> 
> Interesting article on BFS .


 
Even if he does manage to do you any good at all you'll still fuck it up somehow. Binocular needing disaster zone.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 16, 2011)

You're making some pretty solid signings. I reckon Big Sam will take you up as champions.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 27, 2011)

kovac has fucked off. YAY.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 27, 2011)

first round tie in the league cup is only going to cost a tennert.

anoyingly its on a tuesday night though so i dont think i will be able to go 

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> kovac has fucked off. YAY.
> 
> dave


 
I wish we'd done it last season too.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2011)

You both realise this is last season's thread, don't you?


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2011)

tommers said:


> You both realise this is last season's thread, don't you?


 
My joke has obviously failed to land.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 27, 2011)

Misfired like a Carlton Cole open goal chance.


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, at least no-one got hurt.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2011)




----------

